# JAKARTA | Public Transport



## greg_christine

Insiders said:


> Hi to all, I’m new to this forum but hope to contribute with some information as I believe some of the statement made by ITC and new reports tend to mislead :-
> 
> ...
> 3.	ITC director, Sukmawaty claimed that “ICMI Monorail was a proven technology which had been in use for 40 years” is very MISLEADING as ICMI do not have the experience nor monorail technology whatsoever (they do not have a prototype as claimed). How can ICMI build a prototype without the necessary technology? ICMI want US$ 20 M for a prototype. Who will want to pay for their experiment in the development of a prototype and pray that it work and what will happen if it does not work or they are unable to complete? To be patriotic for a good and proper cause is good but please do not waste unnecessary private investors’ or public money. I do not think it is in the interest of Omnico to pay proper money and later pray and hope that ICMI can deliver on their promise.
> ...
> 6.	Omnico Spore presented to DKI that they will Financial Close if PT JM buy from an established rolling stock supplier (Rotem Korea) and there is no financial difficulty on their part even if the cost is more expensive. ITC presented ICMI claiming that they are much cheaper and if ICMI is selected, they are ready to Financial Close.
> ...



I don't understand the assumption that the Rotem approach represents lower risk:

1. The articles in the press imply that ICMI would use the design of the Seattle Monorail as a starting point. The drawings are in the public domain. The question is not whether ICMI can develop a bogie design but rather whether ICMI can accurately replicate the Seattle design. Guideway switches and other details are more likely to be a problem though Mtrans has shown that such issues are not insurmountable. The Seattle/Mtrans design is not perfect. It has been criticized due to its poor ride quality; however, it is capable of doing the job. Hitachi offers the best monorail system; however, that approach was tried and proved not to be affordable.

2. To the best of my knowledge, Rotem has never built a maglev transit line. Rotem has a short test track and a prototype car. Developmental issues are inevitable in the construction of the first transit system. I would actually be more concerned with the construction of a maglev system because very tight tolerances must be maintained in the guideway structure. The gap between the levitation magnets and the guideway rails is only about 10 mm - 12 mm.


----------



## ncon

more pics

























http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v702/encon/Untitled-TrueColor-05_tmp.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v702/encon/Untitled-TrueColor-065_tmp.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v702/encon/gado.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v702/encon/jalur.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v702/encon/Untitled-TrueColor-078_tmp.jpg


----------



## Manu84

the monorail is the most beautiful transport system


----------



## Simoki

test


----------



## luked6

How is the progress on the monorail? Have they re-started work?


----------



## ssiguy2

Its great that Jakarta is continuing its path towards rapid transit. I think one of the problems is that the trains themselves are too short and therefore have limited capacity.


----------



## greg_christine

ssiguy2 said:


> Its great that Jakarta is continuing its path towards rapid transit. I think one of the problems is that the trains themselves are too short and therefore have limited capacity.


The size of the trains is just one factor in determining system capacity. The monorail has a tremendous advantage in being a grade-separated system. The length of the trains is only limited by the length of the station platforms. The frequency of the trains can be as short as 90 seconds.

Consider the numbers for an at-grade light rail system operating on city streets. The trains are limited by the length of a city block, otherwise they would block intersections while standing at stations. This generally limits the trains to three or four vehicles. A four vehicle train of about 360 feet in length can carry a maximum of about 800 passengers. If traffic signal pre-emption is provided, the frequency of the trains is limited to about six minutes. A typical light cycle time at a major intersection is about one minute. Trains operating at six minute intervals in each direction would interrupt on average every third traffic signal cycle. This is about the limit that traffic engineers are willing to accept. The result is that no more than ten trains per hour in each direction can be accommodated. The result is a limit of about 8000 passengers per hour per direction (pphpd). Trains can run more frequently if there is no traffic signal pre-emption; however, this leads to an adverse impact on operating speed.

Compare this to even a modest sized train that operates on a grade-separated line. Even a relatively small train with a capacity of 200 passengers operating at intervals of 90 seconds (40 trains per hour) can acheive 8000 pphpd. Some of the larger Japanese monorail trains are capable of carrying over 600 passengers. System capacities well in excess of 20,000 pphpd are achievable.


----------



## firmanhadi

luked6 said:


> How is the progress on the monorail? Have they re-started work?


 The Jakarta monorail project is at a standstill because of political wranglings with no breakthrough in sight  : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=5493645#post5493645


----------



## greg_christine

*Jakarta Post: Omnico quits monorail consortium*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/detailcity.asp?fileid=20051021.G01&irec=0

Omnico quits monorail consortium, Sutiyoso says 
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta

In another blow to the country's hopes of attracting foreign investment to the infrastructure sector, Governor Sutiyoso has announced the withdrawal of Omnico Singapore Pte. Ltd. from PT Jakarta Monorail (JM), the consortium selected to construct and operate the city's monorail project.

"Omnico is no longer in the consortium. PT Jakarta Monorail has a new partner," Sutiyoso told reporters at City Hall after a meeting with JM executives on Thursday. 

PT Jakarta Monorail is owned by PT Indonesia Transit Central (55 percent) and Omnico Singapore Pte. Ltd. (45 percent). 

Sutiyoso did not say why Omnico had quit the consortium nor give any details of the new partner. He did hint, however, that the new partner was a foreign company. 

"They (JM executives) have just informed us at today's meeting that they will sign a deal with investors by the end of this month," Sutiyoso said. 

He also said that some local investors had expressed interest in taking part in the project. 

"They (the executives of PT Jakarta Monorail) have promised that they will finalize the financial stuff by the end of this month and then they will proceed to fast-track the development of the project," Sutiyoso said. 

PT JM president director Ruslan Diwiryo and director Sukmawaty Syukur, who were present during the meeting, declined to comment on Sutiyoso's statement. 

But through her cellular phone, Sukmawaty said pm Thursday evening that JM was still in the process of increasing the company's capital. 

In trying to increase the company's capital, she said, ITC has the right to dilute Omnico's shares if it fails to add shares, and replace it with another company. 

"There are many other investors who are interested in the monorail project," she added. 

Omnico's executive director Leon K.L. denied on Thursday that his company had quit the consortium, but refused to go into details. 

"No, we have not quit the consortium. Who said so? But I cannot explain today because I'm at a meeting ... I will answer your questions tomorrow (on Friday)," Leon told The Jakarta Post by cellular phone on Thursday. 

The appointment of the Indonesian Monorail Industry Consortium (ICMI), which is partly owned by Vice President Jusuf Kalla's Bukaka Group, to supply the rolling stock has sparked rifts between PT Indonesia Transit Central (ITC) and Omnico. 

Omnico has rejected ITC's decision to use ICMI technology and proposed rolling stocks produced by South Korea's Rotem instead. 

"Price is one thing, but safety cannot be compromised! Hundreds of thousands of people will be carried by the monorail everyday," Leon told the Post in the recent interview. 

He also said that Omnico would prefer to quit PT Jakarta Monorail if ITC insisted on going ahead with its plan to use ICMI technology. 

"Omnico and the rest of the shareholders are business-focused people. We are neither a charity organization nor a political grouping. If the business proposal does not make sense and is not bankable and deliverable, we will chose to discontinue," he said. 

ICMI is a local consortium led by Bukaka, whose shares are partly owned by Jusuf Kalla and two state firms. The consortium is supported by state rolling stock manufacturer PT INCA and the Bandung-based, state-owned National Electronics Institute (LEN). 

Leon said earlier that Omnico had invested some US$10 million in the project, but Sukmawaty denied Leon's statement. 

"There is no evidence that Omnico has invested that much money," she asserted. 

Sukmawaty said that the total project cost would only be $489 million if JM used ICMI technology, while with Rotem the cost would come in at $826 million.


----------



## greg_christine

*Jakarta Post: Monorail to go on in spite of raging internal dispute*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/detailcity.asp?fileid=20051024.H08&irec=7

Monorail to go on in spite of raging internal dispute 
Bambang Nurbianto and Tertiani ZB Simanjuntak, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta

Despite questions about financing, troubled joint venture firm PT Jakarta Monorail (JM) is confident it can complete the first five kilometers of the city's monorail system from Casablanca to Karet, South Jakarta, by March 2007.

During a visit to The Jakarta Post last week, JM director Sukmawaty Syukur said that the project was on schedule despite several delays due to changes in the masterplan. 

"The monorail is the answer to the city's need for a mass, rapid and affordable transportation system," she said. 

Saying Governor Sutiyoso supported the project and highlighting the environmentally friendly nature of the monorail, Sukmawaty said talks with several investors were underway. 

"It's not that we have to get investors to cover the whole expenses of the project at one time ... we move on every step of the projects," Sukmawaty added. 

However, the City Council said it needed to see more proof of financial security before it would give its approval for the partially city-backed project to continue. 

In its agreement with the city administration, the consortium has to prove it could provide financing for the project by the end of October at the latest. 

City Council Commission D member for development affairs Arkeno said that the commission would summon JM by the end of this month to update the commission on its progress. 

Arkeno said the council supported the development of monorail projects but said JM should be able to convince other investors to take part. 

"If the company has no ability to find investors and the financing cannot be completed in October, we may recommend that the city administration find other partners for the project," he added. 

An ongoing dispute between JM shareholders: PT Indonesia Transit Central (ITC) that holds 55 percent of shares and Omnico Singapore Pte. Ltd. that holds the remaining 45 percent. 

"If the dispute between the two cannot be resolved, there will be no financial institution interested in the project," Arkeno told the Post on Saturday. 

Last week, Sutiyoso in a surprise move announced the withdrawal of Omnico from the project and said ITC already had new partner. 

However, Omnico executive director Leon K.L. denied the company had left the consortium. 

The appointment of the Indonesian Consortium for Monorail Industries (ICMI) to supply the rolling stock has sparked a rift between PT Indonesia Transit Central (ITC) and Omnico. 

ICMI is a local consortium chaired by Bukaka, whose shares are partly owned by Vice President Jusuf Kalla. 

Omnico had rejected ITC's decision to use ICMI technology and proposed rolling stocks produced by South Korea's Rotem instead. 

Sukmawaty, who is from ITC, said that the total project cost would only amount to $489 million if JM used ICMI technology, while Rotem's would cost $826 million. 

"The project will be supervised by German's Siemens who has decades of experience (building) fast tracks. With all of the preparations we've made, there is no reason to stop this project," she said.


----------



## ssiguy2

I know the diffence between monorail and SkyTrain but the ideas are the same. 
Is there a difference in the price and are the trains relativly the same price?


----------



## onetwothree

wow, looks cool!


----------



## ncon

here's the Jakarta monorail thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=156868&page=1&pp=20


----------



## hkskyline

*Japan to Fund Jakarta Subway Construction*

*Japan to fund subway in traffic-clogged Indonesian capital: report *

JAKARTA, Jan 23, 2006 (AFP) - Japan is to provide a 741 million dollar-loan towards a subway project in the traffic-clogged Indonesian capital, which currently has no mass-transit system, a report said Monday. 

Japan's ambassador to Jakarta told the Jakarta Post that the subway, among several infrastructure projects that would be funded this year, would be built using Japanese technology. 

The 85 billion yen (741 million dollar) project would run from Lebak Bulus in South Jakarta to Kota in Central Jakarta, the paper said. 

The 1.5 percent loan, up from 1.3 percent previously charged due to Indonesia's improving growth rate per capita, will have a 40-year repayment period with a 10-year grace period. 

Japan reportedly plans to finance projects worth some billion dollars this year in Indonesia and has pledged to speed up the disbursement of 420 million dollars from previous unused loan commitments. 

A separate monorail is currently under construction in sprawling Jakarta, but it has been bedevilled by delays and disputes over the type of technology it will use. An elevated train system is also on the drawing board.


----------



## zonie

Japan feigning philanthropy and getting positive PR for it again? I can't blame them - it's been a moneymaker for them before.


----------



## samsonyuen

That's good. Jakarta needs one. Isn't it the biggest city (or is it Lagos) without subway?


----------



## sfgadv02

I'm surprise they dont have a subway yet.


----------



## sanhen

The plan was scrapped because of Asia economic crisis back in the 90s.


----------



## paradyto

and back to continue with Busway, Monorail, MRT and Subway for 2004 - 2012


----------



## Manila-X

Jakarta is one of the few megalopolis that doesn't have a metro system. It would be good for the city though!


----------



## samsonyuen

I know they helped plan the Cairo Metro with France, did they help fund it as well? What would the map for the metro in Jakarta be like?


----------



## Brillemeister

zonie said:


> Japan feigning philanthropy and getting positive PR for it again? I can't blame them - it's been a moneymaker for them before.


Exactly who from the Japanese government took a leak in your cereal this morning? I'm excited for Jakarta. Who knows how long they've been needing a metro.


----------



## ncon

*Welcome To Jakarta!*








*Selamat Datang di Jakarta!*
picture : H.I roundbout (welcome statue) and Grand Hyatt Hotel​

*Transport*
There are railways throughout Jakarta; however, they are inadequate in providing transportation for the citizens of Jakarta. In peak hours, the number of passengers simply overloads the capacity provided. The railroad tracks connect Jakarta to its neighboring cities.Buses and transport cars (local language: Angkot, angkutan kota) are also popular. Like trains, they also become overloaded during peak hours.

*Bus 
In 2003, the government formed a busway system named TransJakarta ; it serves a route running from Jakarta Kota to Blok M. The busway takes less than half an hour to traverse a route which would normally take more than an hour during peak hours. 
The second phase of the busway will be constructed in 2005, serving the route from Pulogadung to Kalideres.*

*Taxi*
Taxi is your best bet to travel around in Jakarta after Bus there are many taxi companies in Jakarta, use Bluebirds/Bird group  taxis, they can be trusted while other taxi companies may cheat you your money.

*Monorail*
In 2004, Government started the monorail projects right now *Two monorail tracks are being constructed*: the green line serving Semanggi-Casablanca-Kuningan-Semanggi and the blue line serving Kampung Melayu-Casablanca-Tanah Abang-Roxy. In addition, there are plans for a *two-line subway (MRT) system*, with a north-south line between Kota and Fatmawati, with connections to both monorail lines; and an east-west line, which willl connect with the north-south line at the Sawah Besar station.

*MRT* (Started 2006)
In addition, there are plans for a *two-line subway (MRT) system*, with a north-south line between Kota and Fatmawati, with connections to both monorail lines; and an east-west line, which willl connect with the north-south line at the Sawah Besar station.

*Waterbus Ferries*(FUTURE)
The government is also considering waterbus ferries as a cheaper means of transportation along the canals in Jakarta.

Now we talking about Bus transportation in Jakarta


----------



## ncon

Last time:










doors open, create alot pollution, not safe, no proper station

Now :



















doors are close everytime (only open in the bus station), clean, safe, proper station


----------



## ncon

*TransJakarta Official Website 

TransJakarta Discussion Thread* 



By year 2006/2007 this is what it looks (TransJakarta Transport System)

created by own Indo Forumer *peseq5*










Still from http://trans.jakarta.go.id, 4 lines are to be build in 2006 whose budget is already proposed to the parliament. It's said that these 4 lines will be operational by the end of 2006 which looks very much optimistic.

*Line 4: Pulo Gadung - Bundaran Hotel Indonesia*
See the 2nd map, this line connects B1 and A11. I'm pretty much sure that this line will pass Jl Pemuda, Jl Pramuka, passing in front of Saint Caroles Hospital, RSCM, Megaria, connection with Jabotabek line (Cikini Station), Jl Diponegoro, Jl Imam Bonjol and arriving in Bunderan HI for connection with Line 1. 

When this line is realized it'll be easy to travel from the south to the east of Jakarta. Will see a lot of passengers.
However they may face difficulties to find an area to allow the buses to make U-Turn in Bunderan HI, there's no enough space there. 

*Line 5: Kampung Melayu - Ancol*
Starts from BL1 go up north crossing Line 4 and Line 2. So we will see the integration with those 2 lines plus the possibility corresponding with Jabotabek railway somewhere on the north.

This line I predict will pass, Jatinegara Market, Connection with Jabotabek railway in Jatinegara station. Then go to Matraman raya, connection with Line 4 around Saint Caroles area, go up north to Pasar Senen, and Jl Mangga Besar then arriving in Ancol.

*Line 6: Kampung Rambutan - Kampung Melayu*
As said in their website, this will be the most difficult line to build since the road in Jl. Dewi Sartika is narrow.

Predicted iteneries, start from Kp Rambutan, Jl. Raya Bogor, Cililitan, Jl Dewi Sartika, Cawang, Polonia and Kp Melayu (connected with Monorail Station).

*Line 7: Ragunan-Imam Bonjol*
Very promising line since this will connect residential area in the south of jakarta with CBD of Kuningan. The roads that it passes are quite wide so the success probability of having this line realized is quite high.

My guess is this line will start from Ragunan Zoo, Pejaten, Warung Buncit, Mampang Prapatan, Jl. Rasuna Said, connection with Monorail Line Blue in Mega Kuningan, and ends in Jl Imam Bonjol (connected with Line 4).

The only difficulty will be to find an area for the buses changing direction back to Ragunan in Jl Imam Bonjol since the road is quite narrow and this is a diplomatic area --it's not supposed to be a busy area.


As seen above, there are a lot of connection between the lines and with Jabotabek and future monorail.

For illustration, the 4 new lines would appear the the right bottom part of peseq5's map.

*PS: tata the rest is up 2 u  explain to them the corridor 1 and 2 *


----------



## Jayayess1190

:applause: Go Transit


----------



## hkth

What are the operation and the fare for the buses in Jakarta? It is a very good way to travel other than taxis!


----------



## samsonyuen

Looks good. What will the transit map look like with the addition of the subway? Will there be any lines after the initial two?


----------



## ncon

^^ wil be more complicated


----------



## ncon

Images collected from internet in year 2003-2004 when Transjakarta line 1 was underconstruction.

Jakarta Busway line 1









Underconstruction









Here it is Tije!









Before opening









Trial period 

















































Guards









Newly recruited drivers post in front of Transjakarta bus









Drivers on training

































Busway stop in front of Kota train station









Busway depo

















Shelter underconstruction


----------



## ncon

Line 1 Launching: Jan 15, 2004
Tata


----------



## ncon

*Busway line 2 underconstruction*


----------



## ncon

both pictures below belong to www.TheJakartaPost.com



















BUSWAY TRANSIT: A TransJakarta bus passes through a narrow section of Jl. Gajah Mada in Harmoni, Central Jakarta. Half the traffic lanes at the section have been closed for quite some time to make way for the construction of a Busway transit station for TransJakarta buses. The project includes a bridge over the Ciliwung River that separates Jl. Gajah Mada and Jl. Hayamwuruk. (JP/Mulkan Salmona)


----------



## ncon

Currently There is already 3 Busway Line operating in Jakarta 

Busway line 2 & 3 just open begining of January 2006


----------



## ncon

*Opening of Corridor 2 & 3*


----------



## ncon

More picture during run-test. these ones from Kompas.com

Sutiyoso (Jakarta Governor) happy, people happy everbody is happy!


----------



## ncon

a planned underpass for people to cross from Stasium Kota rather than walk through traffic.


----------



## DonQui

This sounds identical to what many Latin American countries have implemented, such as in Bogota. :yes:


----------



## jlshyang

encon said:


> More picture during run-test. these ones from Kompas.com
> 
> Sutiyoso (Jakarta Governor) happy, people happy everbody is happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice buses!
> 
> And this girl is a bomb! lol


----------



## ncon

DonQui said:


> This sounds identical to what many Latin American countries have implemented, such as in Bogota. :yes:



I think the governor get the ideas from BOGOTA as they put Bogota Busway in the TransJakarta official website


----------



## ncon

Route of 4 new Jakarta BRT lines underconstruction. Open for operation Jan 2007.

*Line 4 PULO GADUNG - DUKUH ATAS*



*Line 5 KAMPUNG MELAYU - ANCOL*



*Line 6 RAGUNAN - KUNINGAN*



*Line 7 KAMPUNG MELAYU - KAMPUNG RAMBUTAN*


----------



## chico_pastor

Nowadays the construction of bus lanes is the best solution to manage with the high density of transit. This solution is being implemented in some european countries as France and Portugal.
Good work Jakarta  Nice bus system


----------



## allurban

I visited Jakarta last week and I was impressed with the system.

I like the fact that they have introduced the buses...and they were really flying compared to the rest of us losers stuck in traffic 

I found the high floor system to be kind of interesting...and I noticed that there are many different sources for the buses as well.

There are some small things that could be considered....for waaaay off in the future because for now, the system is great

a) longer buses/articulated buses
b) do something about the interchange at hentian Harmoni...I saw something that looks like the raised dais at a parade...quite unlike the other stops (hentian).
c) make the buses look more....like LRVs  Yes, it may sound a little stupid, but it is part of the psychology of Bus Rapid Transit.

Overall, Jakarta has done a good job with Transjakarta and I am formally proposing that Kuala Lumpur use Bus Rapid Transit systems for faster rapid transit expansion, and that they should use the TransJakarta system as a local SEAsia example.

If anyone can give me some stats about numbers and costs and ridership for TransJakarta, that would be hugely appreciated.

Cheers, m


----------



## ncon

taken from: www.thejakartapost.com

Skywalks and bendy buses for busway

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta

Come January, Busway riders will notice a few new things about the system.

The Jakarta Transportation Agency plans to build transfer bridges between different corridors and stations to save space and make trips more convenient.

The agency will also bring in articulated, or "bendy", buses for corridor V between Kampung Melayu in East Jakarta and Ancol in North Jakarta.

"We will build a sky walk between paid areas and transfer bridges in Senen, between Matraman and Pramuka and between Dukuh Atas and Landmakr," said agency traffic management unit head Muhammad Akbar on Monday.

"This will make traveling with the busway faster. People holding paid tickets won't have to go out of paid areas," Akbar said.

The longest sky bridge will be one connecting corridors V and I along Jl. Sudirman, which will stretch about 200 meters.

Akbar said the agency would also build "floating" stations above the bus way on corridor V on Jl. Mampang Prapatan.

"Because the street there is really narrow, we have be innovative to make use of the space," he said, adding that the ticketing booth and transaction area would be in the floating station and passengers would access the bus via a ramp. Three floating stations will be built over the Jl. Mampang Prapatan crossroads in front of the Immigration Office.

"Usually, we have around three or four square meters of land to build a busway station on. But in this area, we only have about one or two square meters," Akbar said.

Articulated buses, which consist of two buses connected by an accordion bend, will also help smooth out the busway system.

"So far we can only accommodate corridor V due to its straight road. We'll see if we can implement it in other corridors," Akbar said.

Jakarta Park Agency head Sarwo Handayani said the agency would consider providing plants and flowers for the bridges and stations if space permitted.

"We can put bougainvillea flowers on the bridges. As soon as we know if it's possible we can start making arrangements," she said Monday.

Some residents have suggested that if the articulated buses help reduce congestion in corridor V then they should be used on all routes, while others are concerned they may not work.

Oki Gultom, who lives in Rawamangun, East Jakarta, and works on Jl. MH Thamrin, said Monday that the articulated buses might be redundant and inefficient in areas where other vehicles crossed paths with busway buses, such as around the Hotel Indonesia traffic circle in Central Jakarta.

"During busy times in corridor I (Blok M in South Jakarta to Kota in West Jakarta), buses catch up with each other within three minutes. If the capacity and quantity of single buses is to be reduced and replaced with double buses, then it might be effective to maintain a time lapse between the buses," he added.


----------



## paradyto

Ragunan to Kuningan (underconstruction)...



By Alvin…

*Harmoni Central Busway - the first interchange station, for Lines I-III.* 

Grand opening today


----------



## allurban

any idea on the source for the artic buses? Are they going for the single articulation or double articulation?

Cheers, m


----------



## Subangite

allurban said:


> a) longer buses/articulated buses
> b) do something about the interchange at hentian Harmoni...I saw something that looks like the raised dais at a parade...quite unlike the other stops (hentian).


Is it called Hentian in Bahasa Indonesia? I thought it was called Halte.



allurban said:


> c) make the buses look more....like LRVs  Yes, it may sound a little stupid, but it is part of the psychology of Bus Rapid Transit.
> 
> Overall, Jakarta has done a good job with Transjakarta and I am formally proposing that Kuala Lumpur use Bus Rapid Transit systems for faster rapid transit expansion, and that they should use the TransJakarta system as a local SEAsia example.


The Jakarta busway inspired upon the TransMilenia Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) in Bogota, which in turn is based on the grand daddy of all, Curitiba's pioneering BRT system in Brazil. It is after all a great system which has been implemented in different cities all through out the globe. 

But err, allurban if you are suggesting that KL use a BRT system following TransJakarta busway as an example, I honestly don't think it would work. Jakarta and Kuala Lumpur are very different cities. Yes the TransJakarta busway is great, but implementation exactly of the Jakarta example in KL must be changed. The population densities are vastly in contrast and different, Kuala Lumpur is one of the most car-dependent Asian cities, though part of this problem lies in Kuala Lumpur's relatively lower population density - 69 persons per hectare - and remote housing estates such as hilltop condominiums and apartments that are far away from the main roads. These make it harder to run a viable mass public transport system. 

There is little incentive for the government to build an efficient, integrated public transport system or busway, not when it sees promoting the national car, Proton, as a priority. Firms with links to the ruling elite are also heavily involved in building toll highways, which are profitable deals given the government's backing for such projects and their high toll fees. 

KL residents are a different set of commuters, they drive to work, hardly any car pooling, rarely more than 1 occupant, apart from that there is a real love affair with new highways all around town. The car is King in Kuala Lumpur unfortunately. 

My point from the above is that the KL resident would definately not like to have their road conquered by a bus way. Highways and road space in Kuala Lumpur is a luxury, I've seen the current bus lanes are sometimes ignored and used by motorists, any sort of implementation of a BRT that mirrors the jakarta busway would have the KL residents in an uproar. Imagine any KL road making way for a dedicated busway, imagine Jalan Ampang or Lebuhraya Persekutuan fitting in a busway, traffic would hardly move.

The best busway for KL should be one that does NOT occupy the roads in the city, if not, we might aswell have not built the LRT's underground and above ground, if KL drivers wanted to share road real estate. The BRT to emulate for KL should be IMO the BRT's down under. Most of the major cities in Australia have some sort of BRT in place. The city of Brisbane in particular has placed a emphasis on heavy investment in public transport infrastructure of late, specifically the creation of a dedicated system of grade-separated busways, stretching across heavily used inner-city and suburban corridors. By 2012 it is expected that all 5 planned busways will be completed, linked through an underground hub in the CBD.



















The Brisbane busway is the best example for KL, particularly if you were to look at the population densities of both cities and car dependency, they are very similar. Australian cities aswell as the people are very car dependent, similar to KL. The Brisbane busway is grade separated bus-only corridor running paralel on motorways, not at the middle road median like in Jakarta but at one side running next to the motorway. Within the city, the busway is underground or above ground.

The main problem in KL, because of its low density, it has the characteristics of an urban sprawl. For example Subang, Kajang, Puchong, Putrajaya, Klang, Shah Alam, Rawang are all 20-50kms away from KL, a BRT from these outer KL suburbia to the city would be fantastic and would mirror the Brisbane busway. The transjakarta is fantastic but it is like an inner city transport system, for a dense and large metropolis, it is not what I think suits KL. 

Sorry folks, slightly off track.


----------



## Iggui

sounds like a big improvement for Jakarta. 

i would've been surprised if this somehow was not related to the TransMilenio (http://www.transmilenio.gov.co/transmilenio/home_english.htm ) project in Bogota Colombia, which was also the model for several other similar projects, including Santiago de Chile's transport scheme, TranSantiago (http://www.transantiago.cl/web2005/Transantiago_Home2005.htm )


----------



## allurban

Subangite said:


> There is little incentive for the government to build an efficient, integrated public transport system or busway, not when it sees promoting the national car, Proton, as a priority. Firms with links to the ruling elite are also heavily involved in building toll highways, which are profitable deals given the government's backing for such projects and their high toll fees.


Im not suggesting that KL build a copy of TransJakarta. I am suggesting that KL look a closer look at what Jakarta, Curitaba and Bogata did....introducing rapid transit using buses, before spending money on rail systems. TransJakarta is a local exemplar of BRT that KL should look at, but not necessarily follow.

Right now RapidKL has introduced the Limited Stop Trunk Buses, with a 10 minute frequency. They are also calling for bus lanes to improve their services. I am suggesting that once RapidKL can get these bus lanes, they should start treating these routes as a form of rapid transit.

Once people have rapid transit, density can be encouraged. Is this not better than spending money building LRT lines or extending LRT lines, into areas where there is little density and demand for transit. 



Subangite said:


> The best busway for KL should be one that does NOT occupy the roads in the city, if not, we might aswell have not built the LRT's underground and above ground, if KL drivers wanted to share road real estate.


Everyone in KL seems to think that it is not possible to share the road. 

Well, even though KL is probably one of the most 3-d cities I have seen (with highways, multilevel overpasses and flyovers and ramps, everywhere) transit and cars are going to have to share the road. KL cannot afford to build more roads or all the elevated LRT lines that it needs, and to be honest, I would question (and have questioned) how effective these lines are going to be. 

Anyways, congrats to Jakarta, and I am looking forward to seeing more about the expansion in 2007 and hearing more about the buses. 

Cheers, m


----------



## Subangite

allurban said:


> Im not suggesting that KL build a copy of TransJakarta. I am suggesting that KL look a closer look at what Jakarta, Curitaba and Bogata did....introducing rapid transit using buses, before spending money on rail systems. TransJakarta is a local exemplar of BRT that KL should look at, but not necessarily follow.
> 
> Right now RapidKL has introduced the Limited Stop Trunk Buses, with a 10 minute frequency. They are also calling for bus lanes to improve their services. I am suggesting that once RapidKL can get these bus lanes, they should start treating these routes as a form of rapid transit.
> 
> Once people have rapid transit, density can be encouraged. Is this not better than spending money building LRT lines or extending LRT lines, into areas where there is little density and demand for transit.
> 
> Everyone in KL seems to think that it is not possible to share the road.
> 
> Well, even though KL is probably one of the most 3-d cities I have seen (with highways, multilevel overpasses and flyovers and ramps, everywhere) transit and cars are going to have to share the road. KL cannot afford to build more roads or all the elevated LRT lines that it needs, and to be honest, I would question (and have questioned) how effective these lines are going to be.
> 
> Anyways, congrats to Jakarta, and I am looking forward to seeing more about the expansion in 2007 and hearing more about the buses.
> 
> Cheers, m



Hey there, I agree with you on all counts and points you've mentioned. BRTs is definately the way to go. The Transjakarta busway is very progressive of Jakarta, it is pioneering for the region and serves as an example to other neighbouring cities.


----------



## tata

@allurban: perhaps it's already mentioned in one of below threads/news: Jakarta BRT will operate articulated buses, so far, only on line 5 KAMPUNG MELAYU - ANCOL.

Some experts advice the operators to operate them too on other lines. Articulated buses can likely increase number of passangers, reduce traffic jam and reduce the waiting time. But, IMO, they cannot do it soon since busway shelters (or halte as we call it) are now designed only for normal buses.


----------



## ncon

October 6th 2006 ; 5:17:40 PM

*The construction of supporting facilities of busway corridor IV-VII completed on December 15,2006 *










The construction of busway corridors IV, V, VI, and VII targeted will be completed on October 17, 2006. Meanwhile the construction of it’s supporting facilities and infrastructure such as crossing bridge (JPO), shelters, SPBG, parks, PJU, separator, road marks, is predicted will be done on December 15, 2006, stated by the Head of Dept. of Transportation of Jakarta Nurachman on Friday (6/10). 

He explained that for the construction of buway supporting facilities it took Rp 240 bilion. And in November this year, 26 out of 203 buses will arrive from South Korea. “118 busses will be providing by consortium and the rest of 85 provided by investors,” Nurachman explained. 

“Meanwhile for the bus that is going to be used for corridor V (Melayu-Ancol) that is planed imported from China, can not be presented in the launching therefore we will use regular BBG transjakarta bus,” Nurachman added.

Consortium of 4 busway corridors are consist of PT Jakarta Trans Metropolitan (JTM) for corridor IV and VI, PT Jakarta Mega Trans (JMT) for corridor V and VII. PT JTM is affiliation between PT Mayasari Bakti, PPD and Steady Safe, meanwhile PT JMT is affiliation of Mayasari Bakti, PPD, Steady Safe and Pahala Kencana. 

The station of busway corridor IV (Pulo Gadung-Dukuh Atas) is located on Jl Perintis Kemerdekaan, with SPBG in Jl Perintis and Pemuda. Corridor V (Melayu-Ancol) the station is in Terminal Tanah Merdeka and SPBG in Jl Perintis Kemerdekaan and Pemuda. Corridor VI (Ragunan-Kuningan) the pool is in Kampung Rambutan bus station with SPBG in Jl Warung Buncit and Jl Raya Bogor. Corridor Vii (Kampung Rambutan –Melayu) the pool is in Kampung Rambutan bus station and SPBG in Kampung Rambutan.


----------



## ncon

November 10th 2006 ; 11:51:29 AM
*Sutiyoso is sure that busway corridor IV-VII will start to function on January 15, 2007
*

BeritaJakarta.com Macro Transportation Pattern that is encouraged by the Jakarta government as a means to reduce the traffic will be developed thoroughly. One of the projects of this program is transjakarta busway. It has 3 corridors in function, corridor I (Blok M-Kota), corridor II (Pulogadung-Harmoni) and corridor III (Harmoni-Kalideres).

4 more corridors is in the process of construction. They are corridor IV (Pulogadung-Dukuh Atas), corridor V (Kampung Melayu-Ancol), corridor VI (Ragunan-Kuningan), and corridor VII (Kampung Rambutan-Kampung Melayu). The bus stop and the crossing bridge are also being constructed. The Head of Jakarta Dept. of Transportation, Nurachman, said that for the construction of bus stop, crossing bridge, park, separator, and the road sign the budget is Rp 240 billion.

Jakarta Dept. of Transportation said that the construction of the infrastructure facilities like the special road line was finished on October 17, 2006. While for the construction of the supporting facilities like the bus stop, crossing bridge and anything else will be finished on December 15, 2006.

Therefore, the Jakarta government feels sure that the launching of busway corridor IV-VII will be done on January 15, 2007. “We’re sure that on January 15 next year those 4 corridors can start to function so that the traffic will lessen,” said Sutiyoso at Balai Kota on Friday (10/11).

On November 26, 2006 the government will import 26 units of bus out of the total of 203 units of bus. The detail is 88 units of bus in corridor IV and VI, 115 units of bus in corridor V and VII. Those buses will be imported from South Korea. “From the total of 203 units of bus, 118 of it are for the consortium and 85 for the investor,” said Nurachman.

“There’s a possibility that we won’t be able to function the double bus for corridor V (Kampung Melayu-Ancol) in the launching event on January 15, 2007. We’ll use the regular transjakarta bus for the double bus is only available in China,” added Nurachman.

Busway consortiums consist of PT Jakarta Trans Metropolitan (JTM) that will handle corridor IV and VI, and PT Jakarta Mega Trans (JMT) that will handle corridor V and VII. PT JTM is a combined form of PT Mayasari Bakti and Steady Safe, and PT JMT is a combined form of PT Mayasari Bakti, PPD, Steady Safe and Pahala Kencana.

Meanwhile, for busway pool (resting place) of corridor IV (Pulogadung-Dukuh Atas) is at Jalan Perintis Kemerdekaan with the special gas stations are Jalan Perintis and Jalan Pemuda. The pool for Corridor V (Kampung Melayu-Ancol) is at Tanah Merdeka bus station with the special gas stations are Jalan Perintis Kemerdekaan and Pemuda. The pool for corridor VI (Ragunan-Kuningan) is at Kampung Rambutan bus station with the special gas stations are Jalan Warung Buncit and Jalan Raya Bogor. And the pool for corridor VII (Kampung Rambutan-Kampung Melayu) is at Kampung Rambutan bus station with the special gas station is Kampung Rambutan. While for the special gas station revitalization will be finished by the end of this year.

The Head of Jakarta Dept. of Mining, Peni Susanti, said that 7 public gas stations have been revitalized because they are considered less useful. “So we don’t have to find a new location for constructing these special gas stations for transjakarta,” finished Susanti.


----------



## paradyto

Alvin said:


>


Harmony


----------



## paradyto

Some pics... 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## paradyto

ilham_rj said:


> Pics.... pics... pics...
> 
> Central Jakarta..
> This were taken from ITC Cempaka Mas Pedestrian overpass..
> 
> 
> 
> Oopss, It looks like some people were *sadar kamera*.I gotta turn on my mode PENGUNTIT (englishnya: Candid camera).... Taken at CEmpaka Timur Halte..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is true, if someone said that this corridor's bus interior is better than Blok M - Kota. Especially, the air conditioner really made me get cold.


Thanx Irham


----------



## XOCE

DonQui said:


> This sounds identical to what many Latin American countries have implemented, such as in Bogota. :yes:


Yes, and others Colombian cities as well like Cali, Cartagena, Pereira, Barranquilla and Bucaramanga.
The big diference is that in Cali for example will have express buses which not stop in every station, that service stop just in few ones, making the system more efective...(EXCUSE ME BECAUSE MY ENGLISH, I HOPE YOU GET THE IDEA).
Do you want to know more about Cali´s system? Visit www.metrocali.gov.co you can see some pictures....


----------



## ncon

^^ thanks for the info !


----------



## marching

peseg5 said:


> Source: *pamintori.com*
> 
> Pamintori is an official partner of DKI govt to create transportation plan in DKI area.
> *
> 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2015*


Corridor IV - VII will start to function on January 27, 2007, I saw it on some Indonesian Television by satelite


----------



## ncon

from this to this


----------



## BauIng

allurban said:


> 7 corridors in operation in how many years?


It starts from 2004.



allurban said:


> only one concern though...in the long, long term...will transjakarta be a victim of its own success? Will demand grow to more than the network can handle? There will have to be a conversion from bus to LRT or subway at some point...


Yes, there will. The demand will definitely increase and to anticipate it, we've planed to build subway, monorail and also waterway, which will be integrated with TransJakarta. 
TransJakarta is just the beginning, because it can be built faster and also cheaper. ^^


----------



## ignoramus

I don't know about its affordability, reliability and punctuality and speed but if they are all good this is really a good mode of transport for Jakarta.

With limited funds and delays on other projects, its really good this is the one project that will maximise the use of available funds now and yet is not really being delayed.

Great project Jakarta!


----------



## peseg5

ignoramus said:


> I don't know about its affordability, reliability and punctuality and speed but if they are all good this is really a good mode of transport for Jakarta.
> 
> With limited funds and delays on other projects, its really good this is the one project that will maximise the use of available funds now and yet is not really being delayed.
> 
> Great project Jakarta!


Transjakarta is an exclusive ground MRT bus based. 

It's affordable, reliable, and punctual, yet it's so easy and fast to build.

Singapore should copy it, but surely with better designs and system.


----------



## allurban

peseg5 said:


> Transjakarta is an exclusive ground MRT bus based.
> 
> It's affordable, reliable, and punctual, yet it's so easy and fast to build.
> 
> Singapore should copy it, but surely with better designs and system.


It would be a logical "next step" for Singapore as they already have bus lanes implemented on major roads.

Right now many Singapore bus routes are long distance and wind from point to point...rather than a limited stop, backbone-type system like what is found in a BRT.

There are a few bus routes though, which could become BRT (or LRT/Rapid Tram) in the near future.

But in the long term, m thinks Singapore will just be building MRT lines to connect to other MRT lines...and one reason why this will be successful is because Singapore can target development along MRT lines.

Cheers, m


----------



## paradyto

Farean said:


>


Nice busway for Coridor V


----------



## forrestcat

^^I like those articulated buses. :cheers:

Really hope KL or other Malaysian cities learn from Jakarta .


----------



## allurban

forrestcat said:


> ^^I like those articulated buses. :cheers:
> 
> Really hope KL or other Malaysian cities learn from Jakarta .


m is heading to Jakarta tonight...and is going to do a lot of research over the next day...

Hopefully the next time m goes to Jakarta it will be for a guided tour of the Transjakarta system...and if some Malaysian politicians can get themselves in gear...well, who knows....

A system like Transjakarta isnt the answer to traffic problems in KL or elsewhere...but it is definitely a lesson to learn


Cheers, m


----------



## BauIng

allurban said:


> A system like Transjakarta isnt the answer to traffic problems in KL or elsewhere


but it is *one* of the solutions for traffic problems in Jakarta.


----------



## brianlee

I was wondering...since long sections of the busway between stations mostly incorporate single lanes in both directions and are not connected due to the central median, buses cannot overtake each other. What happens when
a) Express or limited-stop services want to overtake slower, all-stop services (if there are no limited-stop services, then I apologise for the mistake...)
b) A late bus tries to catch up with its timetable but finds that it cannot overtake buses in front
c) A bus unfortunately stalls between stations and buses behind are trapped

Secondly, why does Transjakarta choose to use high floor buses and build stations with platforms rather than use low-floor buses like those in London and Singapore? Both ways, handicapped passengers are not disadvantaged. For the latter, construction costs are reduced because there isn't a need for elevated platforms but rather, low platforms that line up flush with the bus...


----------



## forrestcat

^^This bus system is taken from the Curitiba bus system which also uses high floor buses and stations with platforms,I guess Transjakarta copied it in every detail as possible.

IMO, the station platforms is good as it encourage more organization and provide comfort by sheltering passengers from our tropical weather and encourage people of higher income to take the bus. Before this, buses are considered for the poor, I red in the Jakarta Post(available in our library) that more middle income people who never taken the bus now take the bus to travel due to comfort and safety of the station platforms.

There are ramps that allow wheelchair access, perhaps the Jakartans themselves could tell us how easy it is for wheelchair bound people to access the station,and from what I see the ramps is quite easy for physically impaired people to navigate compared to stairs,anyway,the fact they considered the ramps and spaces for wheelchairs in the buses is truly commendable .


----------



## BauIng

by *g4brielle*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

by *Ampelio*


----------



## allurban

unfortunately m was only able to spend 2 days in Jakarta. However, he did enjoy the train journey too (parahayangan) and from (argo gede) Bandung.

m was impressed with the Transjakarta system, but wishes he had more time to ride .... it is a system to be proud of ... 

just curious ... what are the next steps for transjakarta? more articulated buses in the fleet? plans for conversion to LRT? 

Also wondering....how much is the price of petrol/gasoline in Indonesia now?
It is currently MYR1.92/L in Malaysia, as fixed by the government.

Cheers, m


----------



## AceN

^^ it's currently IDR 4,500 for Premium ( Octane 88 ) as fixed by the Govt..


----------



## bustero

Wow this system looks very good and quite affordable. MetroManila should adapt it for use here.


----------



## BauIng

by *XxRyoChanxX*


----------



## BauIng

by *ace4*

Manggarai Shelter


----------



## BauIng

Corridor IV Bus


----------



## BauIng

Inside Corridor I Bus


----------



## BauIng

by *Trip2Java*

Harmony Central Station


----------



## BauIng

by *ace4*


Corridor 2 Bus


----------



## BauIng

Pulomas Shelter


----------



## BauIng

Corridor I Bus


----------



## BauIng

Bank Indonesia Shelter


----------



## BauIng

by *ilham_rj*

The gray bus


----------



## BauIng

*RSPAD Shelter*

by ace4


----------



## BauIng

*TransJakarta Map*



Source : Institute for Transportation and Development Policy (ITDP)


----------



## BauIng

by ace4

*Deplu Shelter*


----------



## BauIng

*Gambir 1 Shelter*


----------



## BauIng

*Corridor 1*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

*Istiqlal Shelter*


----------



## BauIng

*Mampang Prapatan Shelter*


----------



## BauIng

*Bunderan Senayan Shelter*


----------



## BauIng

by *peseg5*

*Dukuh Atas 2 Shelter at Night*


----------



## Club_Dru

Nice busses. Here in Europe they are building only low-floor busses, but the Indonesians busses are verry special by making it high-floor.


----------



## city_thing

I thought the Japanese development bank was building Jakarta a subway line? Is there any news or maps/renders at all?


----------



## BauIng

Monorail.


----------



## allurban

BauIng said:


> *Corridor 6*
> 
> by *AceN*


Busway is clear, cars are jammed, and there is no monorail in sight...what a great example...the effect of good priorities...

Cheers, m


----------



## BauIng

Agree.


----------



## paradyto




----------



## BauIng

*Corridor 1*

by *VRS*


----------



## Maelstrom

Still no word on when the metro will start construction? How come there's no maps or designs or anything? Is it even going ahead?


----------



## BauIng

*Corridor 1*

by *JAG2*


----------



## peseg5

Maelstrom said:


> Still no word on when the metro will start construction? How come there's no maps or designs or anything? Is it even going ahead?


The construction will commence in early 2009 and projected finish in 2014. The maps are available in internet, but the detailed design is in work now.


----------



## BauIng

*Arrival Concourse at Blok M Shelter*

by *ace4*


----------



## BauIng

*Corridor 1*

by *JAG2*


----------



## BauIng

*Non Official Map*


----------



## adrimm

I understand that service on the TransJakarta is very frequent, but that the buses are smaller (not articulated) and only have has one very wide door..

1) Does the single set of doors pose a challenge? What if a wheelchair is trying to get on?

2) Are there plans for TransJakarta upgrades to 2 sets of doors?


----------



## rilham2new

^^ New line using articulated bus  ... with double doors


----------



## peseg5

rilham2new said:


> ^^ New line using articulated bus  ... with double doors


Correction, new line will using articulated bus with triple doors.

Currently, the new single bus type with double doors is already operating in line 4 to 7.


----------



## BauIng

*Imigrasi Shelter*

by *ace4*


----------



## BauIng

*Corridor 1*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

by *VRS*


----------



## binhai

Any pics of under construction busway? Thanks in advance.


----------



## =NaNdA=

^^ i will search it.. 



allurban said:


> they didnt get the articulated buses for the Kg. Melayu -Ancol line? Ah., too bad, it would have been interesting to see.
> 
> Great work in Jakarta, look forward to going back just to use the network.
> 
> Cheers, m


ariculated buses starting to operate this month! :cheers:










Line Kp. Melayu - Ancol..


----------



## v_florin

Hi guys, I have a quick (sort of off-topic) question: how can I get from Gambir train station to the ASEAN building by using this system? Or, is there a map online which clearly shows the system's current stations over an actual map of Jakarta?

Cheers for any help!


----------



## ace4

^^
don't think we have an interactive map yet...

if you want to go from Gambir to the ASEAN building you can board the corridor II bus from Gambir 1 shelter (beware that there is Gambir 1 and Gambir 2 shelter at Gambir train station) to Harmoni Central Busway then change to corridor I bus and get off at Masjid Agung shelter -- from there maybe it's a 5-10 minutes walk... hope you get to your destination


----------



## v_florin

Advice much appreciated! I am only in Jakarta for one day, so would like to avoid the possibility of traffic jams...since you've been so kind, I would just like to add 2 further questions (at least one of them I reckon might be of use to other posters also):

1. Is the Busway of any help for getting to the airport? Like, can it be taken towards the edge of town and then continued with a taxi? Or would I be better off taking the taxi the whole way? 

2. Finally, another place I need to get to is on Jl. Teuku Cik Di Tiro in Jakarta Pusat (not far from Gambir station, by the looks of it, but I can't for the life of me find it on online maps), any idea about this street or possibilities of getting there? 

Thanks again!


----------



## allurban

=NaNdA= said:


> ^^ i will search it..
> 
> ariculated buses starting to operate this month! :cheers:
> 
> Line Kp. Melayu - Ancol..


Hooray |

Cheers, m


----------



## ace4

v_florin said:


> Advice much appreciated! I am only in Jakarta for one day, so would like to avoid the possibility of traffic jams...since you've been so kind, I would just like to add 2 further questions (at least one of them I reckon might be of use to other posters also):
> 
> 1. Is the Busway of any help for getting to the airport? Like, can it be taken towards the edge of town and then continued with a taxi? Or would I be better off taking the taxi the whole way?
> 
> 2. Finally, another place I need to get to is on Jl. Teuku Cik Di Tiro in Jakarta Pusat (not far from Gambir station, by the looks of it, but I can't for the life of me find it on online maps), any idea about this street or possibilities of getting there?
> 
> Thanks again!


1. unfortunately the transjakarta does not go to the airport  to get to the city from the airport you can take a cab; xtrans minibuses that goes to major hotels along jalan sudirman and jalan thamrin (you can try asking to be dropped at any of the busway shelters along the way); and DAMRI buses that goes to Bogor, Bekasi, Gambir, and Rawamangun (if like your original plan then you can catch this bus to Gambir train station and then get on a transjakarta bus from there -- it's up to you which shelter to use, Gambir 1 or Gambir 2 depending on where you want to go)

2. yes jalan teuku cik ditiro is not far away from gambir, but there is no transjakarta bus that passes there . it's best to use taxi to get here from Gambir or if you dare you can take local buses -- or if it's near and you don't carry any luggages you can try taking ojek (motorcycle taxi) or bajaj (note this road is only a one-way road going northwards and that vehicles coming from gambir going this way will take the nearby Jalan Cikini Raya that goes southwards -- make sure you tell the taxi driver which part of jalan teuku cik ditiro you want to go to)

hope that helps


----------



## v_florin

Extremely helpful information about jalan teuku cik ditiro, thanks again!

As for the airport, I didn't make it clear, I want to go from Jakarta to the airport, not the other way around...but no worries, if no Transjakarta bus goes even close, taxi will have to do...was just concerned that since it's a 8:30PM flight, leaving the city at 6 (i.e. more or less rush-hour, no?) might not be the best idea.


----------



## ace4

^^
i think it is best to take the taxi to the airport from the city if going at that time... and definitely leave the city by 5 PM because the toll road can get congested as well... 

you can take a DAMRI bus as well to the airport from Gambir train station but it's much riskier because their departure schedule is rather "unpredictable" (if you're willing to take the risk maybe it is better to arrive there by 3-3:30 PM... :dunno

hope that helps


----------



## v_florin

Cheers, it helps indeed, I know what I have to do now


----------



## =NaNdA=

^ Enjoy Jakarta!


----------



## BauIng

by *AceN*


----------



## =NaNdA=

Articulated Buses


----------



## BauIng

Nice !!!


----------



## ace4

that articulated bus operated at Corridor V will surely help reduce the congestion, especially on weekends when many families use it to go to the Ancol Theme Park :banana:

hopefully it will also be used on the Corridor I as well, as it passed through the financial district of Jakarta and working class of Jakarta rely on that corridor very much.


----------



## hkskyline

*JAPAN EYES 51 PCT OF CONTRACTS OF JAKARTA SUBWAY PROJECT *

JAKARTA, June 9 Asia Pulse - Japan wants Indonesia to award the contract to build Jakarta's subway project to Japanese firms as a condition for providing a loan of Rp8.36 trillion for the project, an official said.

Head of the Jakarta regional planning board Achmad Hariyadi said Japan wanted to have at least a 51 per cent share of the underground railway project.

Construction of the project is due to start next year.

The loan fund is expected to come from the Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC), which has already provided Rp163 billion for administration and initial capital of PT Mass Rapid Transit (MRT), which owns the project.

A number of Japanese companies will take part in an auction to be held by PT MRT to select the contractors, Bisnis Indonesia quoted Achmad as saying.


----------



## hkskyline

*JAPAN EYES 51 PCT OF CONTRACTS OF JAKARTA SUBWAY PROJECT *

JAKARTA, June 9 Asia Pulse - Japan wants Indonesia to award the contract to build Jakarta's subway project to Japanese firms as a condition for providing a loan of Rp8.36 trillion for the project, an official said.

Head of the Jakarta regional planning board Achmad Hariyadi said Japan wanted to have at least a 51 per cent share of the underground railway project.

Construction of the project is due to start next year.

The loan fund is expected to come from the Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC), which has already provided Rp163 billion for administration and initial capital of PT Mass Rapid Transit (MRT), which owns the project.

A number of Japanese companies will take part in an auction to be held by PT MRT to select the contractors, Bisnis Indonesia quoted Achmad as saying.


----------



## allurban

=NaNdA= said:


>


 I notice in the picture that there is a Honda Odyssey following behind the bus.

I assume that is for the test run only? I dont recall ever seeing any cars abusing the busway lanes...but Im curious...does it happen? And how does jakarta deal with enforcement?




AAG said:


> busnya bagus2 yah
> 
> *di indonesia baru saja di mulai era brt*
> 
> the plan was proposed on 2004
> 
> and it began to adapted on indonesia big city such as jogjakarta
> 
> denpasar--->Bali
> 
> pontianak and the other big city in kalimantan


Loose translation: The BRT Era in Indonesia is only beginning :banana:

Sounds great for Indonesia  Now that they can see that Tije has been a success, what is the expansion plan? Which cities will have BRT next? And how soon?

To my mind Jogjakarta makes sense as the next place to implement BRT.

Cheers, m


----------



## lindow

Japan to Fund Jakarta Subway Construction 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=310331


----------



## =NaNdA=

allurban said:


> Loose translation: The BRT Era in Indonesia is only beginning :banana:
> 
> Sounds great for Indonesia  Now that they can see that Tije has been a success, what is the expansion plan? Which cities will have BRT next? And how soon?
> 
> To my mind Jogjakarta makes sense as the next place to implement BRT.
> 
> Cheers, m


Jogjakarta has implemented BRT systems called Trans Jogja.. 

The Route









The Bus



























The Shelter


















Ticketing System




































:cheers:

and BRT will be implemented soon in Solo ( Central Java ), Pekanbaru ( Riau Province ), etc..


----------



## X38

>


Many people have to puke in the bus?:hahaha:


----------



## ace4

*Corridor VIII Under Construction Pictures*

by *BauIng*

*Metro Pondok Indah Selatan Shelter*

1

2

3



*Pasar Jumat Shelter*




*PIM Shelter*

1

2

3



*Tanah Kusir 2 Shelter*

1

2
[/QUOTE]


----------



## allurban

=NaNdA= said:


> Jogjakarta has implemented BRT systems called Trans Jogja..
> 
> The Route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> and BRT will be implemented soon in Solo ( Central Java ), Pekanbaru ( Riau Province ), etc..


I have to say that is a cute bus! :banana: And what a lesson to learn...BRT is an effective way to get people used to rapid transit.

Cheers, m


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you to the strong will and determination of both the governors of Jakarta and Yogyakarta for implementing BRT system. this has definitely change the image of public transportation in Indonesian cities... a comfortable public transportation is not impossible to be implemented in Indonesian cities...:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## hkskyline

*INDONESIAN GOVT TO BEAR 42% OF JAKARTA SUBWAY DEVELOPMENT COST *

JAKARTA, July 28 Asia Pulse - The central government will bear 42 per cent of the construction cost of the Jakarta subway while the remaining 58 per cent will be shouldered by the Jakarta regional government, Deddy S Priyatna of the National Development Planning Board (Beppenas) said.

He said that the subway which would stretch from Lebak Bulus in South Jakarta to Dukuh Atas in central Jakarta, was part of the Jakarta Mass Rapid Transport system, and was to be funded with soft loans from the Japanese government.

Deddy said that the amount of the soft loans had not been decided pending the results of a detail engineering design (DED) whose tender contract was expected to be signed later this month.

"We plan that the design would be finished in two years, or early in 2010 so that by that year the physical construction of the subway would have been started," he said.

Deddy said the government expected the subway to be constructed in 2014 with first phase construction covering the Lebak Bulus - Dukuh Atas section and second phase one covering the Duku Atas - Kota (in West Jakarta) section.

"We basically want to speed up the construction because it takes place in urban areas," he added.


----------



## David-80

Many cities will start implementing BRT system....the one coming soon is from semarang city, which will start in january 2009. 

cheers


----------



## RonnieR

glad to know that BRT is now being implemented in other cities outside Jakarta....


----------



## dwdwone

Have they started construction on the new subway, or was it just another pipe dream?


----------



## had94zz

I really don't mind that the pace is slow.. If it's slow, then it's good, because every "part" of the building would be perfect and accurate...

But Jakarta NEEDS public transportations to replace those nasty cars,

If our gov just realizes this from back then in the 1980s to do this,
Then, this won't be as much of a problem now,
The MRT, the entire thing, would've been finished by around 2005, if it was to be started back then,
And no one would panic..

People just need to be able to plan and have a vision to the future, so then nothing like this could happen,


----------



## ace4

^^
i thought there were already plans in the 1990s to build the MRT, but it got cancelled because of the 1997 asian financial crisis...

please CMIIW


----------



## ace4

^^
no news on the Jakarta MRT yet...


----------



## ace4

by Rere Agasti of Klifonara (Klub Fotografi Bina Nusantara)


----------



## Manila-X

I have *never* ridden on a BRT and would like to try one of these days. Most likely when I fly to BKK this coming Christmas! 

Anyway, Is The Trans-Jakarta gonna use digital signages sometime in the future?


----------



## ace4

^^
dunno...:dunno:

as long as it is functional then it is enough for me...

when will the BKK BRT be operational...?


----------



## ace4

*Pulomas Shelter - Corridor II*

on the way to Harmoni Central Busway


















on the way to Pulo Gadung


----------



## ace4

Corridor IV - Manggarai Shelter

pic by DMahendra


----------



## allurban

anyone have some details about the bus fleet for example:

*the # of buses
*the bus manufacturers and models
*the # of buses from each manufacturer
*the number of passengers per hour per direction for the various lines
*avg cost per bus

Would appreciate the info if you can find it.

Cheers, m


----------



## ace4

^^
*not sure about the number of buses available...

*Corridor 1 and uses Hino and Mercedes Benz buses
Corridor 2 and 3 use Daewoo bus
Corridor 4 to 7 uses a mixture of Daewoo and Hyundai 
Corridor 5 (some buses) use Changhong articulated buses

*not sure about number of buses from each operators... but it varies...

*not sure about number of passengers per hour

*average costs varies between the operators of different corridors. I think they are paid around 10,000 - 11,000 rupiah (according to current rate should be US$1) each kilometer passed by...


----------



## AceN

*:: Jakarta MRT ::*

Here is the design proposed for interchange station between Jakarta MRT, Monorail, Waterway, Busway, and Airport Rail Link.

This station is located in the heart of Central Jakarta, Jalan Sudirman.










additional information will be added later 

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## AAG

Acen maybe you should translate this section, because there are many viewer from another country, only my opinion...

BTW thanks for posting this!


----------



## AceN

^^ i'd like to..but i'm too lazy to do it 

---------------------------
by AAG


----------



## AceN

*New subway executives kick off operations*

Tifa Asrianti , The Jakarta Post , Jakarta | Wed, 06/18/2008 10:44 AM | City

Jakarta Governor Fauzi Bowo has appointed an acting director and commissioner for the city-owned subway operator Mt Mass Rapid Transit Jakarta (PT MRTJ).

The newly-appointed acting director is Eddi Santosa, an expert in financial and corporate restructuring, while the former city assistant secretary for development, Nurfakih Wirawan, has been appointed acting commissioner.

The two executives will sit for PR MRTJ for the next four months until a fixed board of directors is formed.

Governor Fauzi Bowo signed the ruling in his office, witnessed by notary Sutjipto, JBIC representative M. Otawa, JICA Expert representative S. Utsubo and director of city-owned market operator PD Pasar Jaya Uthand H. Sitorus.

Fauzi said the city administration involved PD Pasar Jaya as partner in the establishment of the company due to its healthy cash flow.

"Besides, the MRT project will be connected with several traditional markets, such as Blok M, Blok A, Mede Fatmawati, Benhil and Blora. I hope it will make markets under PD Pasar Jaya's management become more modern," he said.

He said the appointed executives would determine Jakarta's public transportation for the next 50 years since the MRT was projected to serve the public in the long term.

"I'm sure MRT will integrate Jakarta's transportation modes."

The new director of PT MRTJ, Eddi Santosa, said he would set up an organizational structure and recruitment system and prepare the second phase of loan agreements in the next four months.

"The second phase of loan agreements between the government and the city administration will take place in June or July 2009," he said.

Sutjipto said both appointed executives would recruit employees to fill vacant posts at the company, using a professional recruitment agency.

"The directors selected from the recruitment process will serve for four years while the commissioner will serve three years," he said.

The basic capital to finance MRT is Rp 200 billion (US$21.5 million), which was divided in 200,000 shares or Rp 1 million for each share. The working capital deposited was 25 percent or 50,000 stocks or worth Rp 50 billion.

Of the Rp 50 billion, 49,500 shares or Rp 49.5 billion are owned by the city administration and 500 shares or Rp 500 million are owned by PD Pasar Jaya.

Fauzi said he hoped his administration could finish the land acquisition in 2009 and continue the construction process in 2010.

"We hope construction can finish in 2012 and the MRT can start operating by 2014," he said.

Fauzi said this year, the administration would acquire land around Lebak Bulus to build a final station and MRT's depot.

Eddi, who was the working team coordinator during MRTJ's formation, said land acquisition would be conducted by the city public works agency and the city transportation agency. The agencies will have Rp 40 billion of the total Rp 160 billion budget to acquire the land this year, he added.

The project's first phase consists of feasibility studies, the establishment of MRT Jakarta and the construction of a 14.3 kilometer line from Lebak Bulus in South Jakarta to Dukuh Atas in Central Jakarta. The second phase will be the construction of a line from Dukuh Atas to Kota in West Jakarta.


----------



## oweeyman

KRL Ciliwung Blue Line - Jakarta


----------



## AceN

^^ that isn't a MRT, but an Electric Railcar


----------



## AAG

well actually the blue line can called an "mrt".


----------



## tollfreak

ace4 said:


> ^^
> *not sure about the number of buses available...
> 
> *Corridor 1 and uses Hino and Mercedes Benz buses
> Corridor 2 and 3 use Daewoo bus
> Corridor 4 to 7 uses a mixture of Daewoo and Hyundai
> Corridor 5 (some buses) use Changhong articulated buses
> 
> *not sure about number of buses from each operators... but it varies...
> 
> *not sure about number of passengers per hour
> 
> *average costs varies between the operators of different corridors. I think they are paid around 10,000 - 11,000 rupiah (according to current rate should be US$1) each kilometer passed by...


*Transjakarta satisfied with work, NGO says hold on*

Desy Nurhayati , THE JAKARTA POST , JAKARTA | Fri, 01/16/2009 12:42 PM | City

Transjakarta pledged to work toward improving their service in response to passengers’ criticisms on the deteriorating quality of the busway system.

Coordinating with NGO Indonesian Institute for Transportation and Development Policy (ITDP), the busway operator held a press conference Thursday to coincide with its fifth year of service.

Transjakarta’s head of Administration Department, Anton Parura, said there were many improvement plans for the future.

“Hopefully, we can finally open three new corridors — Corridor 8 to 10 — by early February at the latest,” Anton said.

At least 50 buses will be deployed for Corridor 8, which will serve the Lebak Bulus in South Jakarta-Harmoni in Central Jakarta route, he said.

Transjakarta has considered using a camera on each bus to monitor service on board, he said.

“At the shelters, we can use fiber-optic lines to connect the cameras to our central monitoring server, but it is a bit harder to set up a real-time camera system on board mobile buses.”

Head of Transjakarta Public Service Body D.A. Rini said that over the past five years, the company had managed to continuously improve on their targets and achievements.

“We have managed to cover over 50 percent of our operating expenses and sell more tickets each year.

“Despite the fact that 2008 has been satisfactory performance-wise, we still have a lot to do. We need to continue working on our performance and service,” Rini said.

Some members of the public believe it is too early for Transjakarta to call their performance “satisfactory”.

Transportation NGO INSTRAN criticized the busway operator for failing to provide the passengers with better services after five years of operation, particularly concerning interconnectivity and comfort.

During a press conference Thursday, INSTRAN highlighted the long and inconsistent waiting period, leaving passengers stranded at shelters which quickly become overcrowded.

“According to our survey, most passengers complain about discomfort. Some of them have to wait for an hour for the bus and feel uncomfortable in the overcrowded buses and shelters,” INSTRAN director Darmaningtyas said. 

Therefore, he said the busway operator should add more buses, as well as develop an integrated feeder service to serve more passengers.

“The operator can also build bicycle and pedestrian lanes connecting each shelter.”

The group also pointed out the operator’s failure to achieve the targeted number of passengers. The initial target was set at 5 million passengers per day via 14 planned corridors by 2010, but it has only managed to attract 230,000 passengers per day on seven corridors.

INSTRAN said the group had calculated that for the busway system to continue operating, Transjakarta needs more than a Rp 500 billion subsidy. Darmaningtyas said the city receives Rp 5 trillion each year in revenue from vehicle taxes.

He said this tax revenue should be used as a subsidy for the busway system. (hdt)

Waiting Time Targets Reality
Less than 5 minutes 27.26% 9.72%
5-15 minutes 44.97% 36.21%
15-20 minutes 14.15% 22.55%

Year Number of Passengers
2004 14,924,423
2005 20,798,196
2006 38,828,039
2007 61,439,961
2008 74,619,995

2004-2009 Infrastructure Report
Total corridors : 7
Total length : 97.35 kms
Total bus : 426
(23 articulated, 403 single) 

Source: Transjakarta


----------



## tollfreak

*Hundreds clean five Transjakarta shelters*

Tue, 01/27/2009 1:25 PM | City

It was a quiet Sunday morning in the usually busy street of Jl. Jend. Sudirman. There were no cars, just Transjakarta buses and crowds of people in some of the bus shelters along Corridor 1.

Many Jakartans, young and old, men and women alike, grasped cleaning equipment, coming together to clean some of the Transjakarta bus shelters.

"It's fun because this is not something that happens every day and because people from different schools and communities are working together," Sasya, a student of Tarakanita High School, said on Sunday.


The Transjakarta busway and the city administration in cooperation with the Institute for Transportation and Development Policy (ITDP) and sponsored by PT Coca-Cola Bottling Indonesia company held the "Cleaning the Transjakarta Bus Shelters together with Coca-Cola" event on Sunday. There were dozens of people cleaning each shelter. They cleaned the windows, swept the floor, collected trash, and pulled stickers off the walls.

"I think there were more than 50 people to each shelter, far too many in fact, because I saw there were people doing nothing while others were working," Sasya said.

There were hundreds of volunteers from the company, the Transjakarta employees, high school and college students, the marines, and various communities such as the Jakarta Green Monster and the Green Map, cleaning five of the total of 20 shelters along Corridor 1 from Blok M, South Jakarta to Kota, Central Jakarta.

As of January, Transjakarta company operates 269 single buses and 13 articulated buses along 97.35 kilometers of exclusive bus lanes.

It has 120 shelters along the routes.

-The event is Sponsored by Coca Cola and was done in the Car Free Day Event that happens on the 4th sunday of every month in Jalan Sudirman


----------



## serdar samanlı1

Why Jakarta prefers a metrobus system instead of a railed metro?


----------



## Manila-X

serdar samanlı;31500040 said:


> Why Jakarta prefers a metrobus system instead of a railed metro?


Its cheaper. But the city is gonna have an MRT soon hopefully. As one of the largest cities in Asia, it definitely need one.


----------



## adrimm

serdar samanlı;31500040 said:


> Why Jakarta prefers a metrobus system instead of a railed metro?


They can also be created relatively quickly, and with the right infrastructure, achieve high capacities and be wheelchair accessible. A way to still move people while funds are raised and construction plans made for metro-type systems. I don't know about Jakarta, the but the big BRT system in Bogota built 88 kms of line in about 3 years - and the busiest line runs 45,000 ppdph - a victim of its own success.


----------



## ace4

i guess we don't have that much money to straight away built many subway lines so that this BRT system is a solution for now...

we're actually in the process of building an MRT line though, i guess this year it's land clearing process... i also hope that the existing railway commuter network can be utilised as well to become a supporting system by providing more frequent and comfortable services...


----------



## bobbybishop

I love Jakarta


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers1:


----------



## ace4

a new type of articulated buses being operated in Corridor 5


----------



## ace4

tollfreak said:


> koridor Lebak Bulus Harmoni sabtu depan beroperasi:
> *Koridor VIII Beroperasi 14 Februari
> *
> BERITAJAKARTA.COM — 04-02-2009 14:30
> Setelah terkatung-katung selama satu tahun, akhirnya busway koridor VIII (Lebakbulus-Harmoni) siap beroperasi mulai Sabtu, 14 Februari 2009. Sayangnya, dua koridor lainnya yang pernah dijanjikan, yakni koridor IX dan X, tidak turut dioperasikan lantaran masih mengalami kendala. Karena itu, Badan Layanan Umum (BLU) Transjakarta baru mengoperasikan satu koridor saja.
> 
> Koridor VIII memiliki 17 halte, diantaranya halte Metro Pondok Indah, Simpangan Daan Mogot dan Jalan Panjang. Panjang lintasan Koridor VIII mencapai 26 kilometer. Rutenya meliputi Terminal Lebak Bulus-Jl Ciputat Raya- Jl TB Simatupang-Pasar Jumat-Jl Pondok Indah-Jl Iskandar Muda-Jl Teuku Nyak Arif-Jl Letjen Soepomo-Jl Panjang-Jl Daan Mogot-Jl S Parman- Jl Tomang Raya-Jl Kyai Caringin-Jl Balik Papan-Jl Suryopranoto- Jl Harmoni.
> 
> Kepala Bidang Angkutan Darat Dinas Perhubungan (Dishub) DKI, Hendah Sunugroho, mengatakan, BLU Tranjakarta telah memberikan laporan kepada Dinas Perhubungan DKI terkait pelaksanaan pengoperasian busway koriodor VIII pada 14 Februari 2009. "Kepala BLU Transjakarta sudah memastikan Koridor VIII akan dioperasikan 10 hari lagi yaitu pada 14 Februari," ujarnya, Rabu (4/2).
> 
> Kendati demikian, layanan angkutan tidak akan berjalan penuh, melainkan hanya setengah rute, yaitu Lebak Bulus-Daan Mogot. "Kalaupun dioperasikan setengahnya, itu bukan berarti tidak ada konektivitas dengan halte-halte di koridor lainnya," kata Hendah. Secara pasti, Dishub DKI dan BLU Transjakarta akan mengoperasikan rute secara optimal dan efisien untuk memenuhi kebutuhan warga Jakarta terhadap transportasi massal yang aman, cepat, dan nyaman.
> 
> Untuk kebutuhan armada, Hendah mengatakan, akan mengoptimalkan armada bus yang sudah ada dari Koridor I-VII. Berapa jumlah armada yang digunakan, Hendah meminta menanyakan langsung kepada Kepala BLU Transjakarta Daryati Asrining Rini. "Tanyakan langsung sama dia saja. Dia yang berkompeten untuk menjawabnya," imbuhnya.
> 
> Berdasarkan data Dinas Perhubungan DKI, koridor VIII memerlukan 45 armada yang pengadaannya dilakukan dengan cara lelang. Kemudian Koridor IX memerlukan 97 armada. Sebanyak 41 unit pengadaannya dilakukan melalui lelang sementara 56 unit lain dipenuhi oleh konsorsium. Terakhir, koridor X membutuhkan 64 armada. Sebanyak 27 unit melalui lelang dan 37 unit dari konsorsium.
> 
> Sedangkan terkait pemanfaatan bus cadangan untuk ketiga koridor tersebut, kata Hendah, dikhawatirkan bisa membuat headway (jarak kedatangan satu bus dengan bus berikutnya) akan semakin lama. Berdasarkan data, headway rata-rata koridor I Blok M-Kota itu tiga menit, koridor II, III, IV, V dan VII antara lima menit hingga 10 menit, serta khusus koridor VI jurusan Ragunan-Kuningan bahkan hingga 20 menit.
> 
> Soal headway, Hendah mengakui masih kesulitan mengaturnya. Karena sepanjang koridor VIII, masih banyak persimpangan jalan, kemacetan dan traffic busway ada yang sejalur dengan bus umum. Akibatnya, susah menentukan headway. Kendati demikian, Dinas Perhubungan DKI akan meminta BLU Transjakarta untuk memikirkan mekanisme agar pengemudi bus dapat menentukan waktu dan jarak dengan tepat. "Seharusnya, antara satu bus dengan bus lain headway-nya 5 menit seperti di Koridor I (Blok M-Kota)," kata Hendah.
> 
> Sementara terkait banyaknya sejumlah fasilitas yang rusak, Hendah mengatakan, sejumlah kerusakan kecil yang terjadi di koridor VIII dipastikan tidak akan mengganggu pengoperasian busway di koridor tersebut. "Yang rusak itu infrastruktur kecil seperti separator copot," ujar dia.
> 
> Hendah mengatakan, perbaikan infrastruktur akan berjalan seiring dengan pengoperasian armada bus di koridor tersebut. Dishub DKI telah menganggarkan Rp 15 miliar dalam APBD DKI 2009 untuk perbaikan infrastruktur di seluruh koridor, termasuk koridor VIII, IX, dan X. "Permasalahannya anggaran itu belum cair sehingga belum bisa dilaksanakan perbaikan," tukas Hendah.


=========================================================

it basically says Corridor 8 will be in operation beginning on February 14 after one year delay...:banana:, while Corridor 9 and 10 is still delayed...

The route for Corridor 8 includes: Metro Pondok Indah, Simpangan Daan Mogot dan Jalan Panjang. Terminal Lebak Bulus-Jl Ciputat Raya- Jl TB Simatupang-Pasar Jumat-Jl Pondok Indah-Jl Iskandar Muda-Jl Teuku Nyak Arif-Jl Letjen Soepomo-Jl Panjang-Jl Daan Mogot-Jl S Parman- Jl Tomang Raya-Jl Kyai Caringin-Jl Balik Papan-Jl Suryopranoto- Jl Harmoni. 

in total length 26 km. however only half of the route will be used in the beginning, with connection with Corridor 3 at Jl Daan Mogot...

Buses will be borrowed from existing ones used in Corridor 1-7...:bash:


----------



## ace4

the route of Corridor 8 which will be operational


----------



## RonnieR

^^ how many kms. now are being served by TransJakarta BRT?


----------



## tollfreak

RonnieR said:


> ^^ how many kms. now are being served by TransJakarta BRT?


on February 14 it should be around 115-120 km after corridor 8 begins its operations. But the one thing I don't like about this corridor is that it has way too many points where the buses share the road with regular traffic in its southern segment.The journey from Permata Hijau-Daan Mogot should be fine, as it is 95% exclusive, but from Simprug to Lebak Bulus, it is only around 50% exclusive


----------



## ace4

^^
looks like the Pondok Indah residents have won...:gunz:


----------



## ace4

tollfreak said:


> *Proyek MRT Dilirik Perusahaan Besar Tokyo*
> BERITAJAKARTA.COM — 06-02-2009 16:04
> Setelah sempat tersendat-sendat, proyek Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) kini mulai berdenyut lagi. Proyek MRT yang direncanakan Pemprov DKI menarik minat salah satu perusahaan terbesar asal Tokyo, Jepang. Perusahaan bernama Marubeni Tokyo ini merupakan milik konglomerat Tokyo, Singo Tsuda. Marubeni Tokyo telah berpengalaman membangun konstruksi MRT di Caracas, Venezuela, Manila, Taiwan, serta kota-kota besar lainnya di Asia.
> 
> Keinginan Singo Tsuda untuk turut berpartisipasi dalam proyek pembangunan MRT disambut baik Gubernur DKI Jakarta Fauzi Bowo. “Dia tahu Jakarta mempunyai rencana besar untuk membangun MRT. Karena merasa sudah berpengalaman banyak dalam bidang konstruksi MRT. Dia menginginkan supaya bisa ikut dalam proyek itu,” kata Fauzi Bowo usai bertemu dengan Singo Tsuda dari Marubeni Tokyo di Balaikota DKI, Jumat (6/2).
> 
> Fauzi Bowo menjelaskan Marubeni Tokyo merupakan sebuah perusahaan besar yang fokus usahanya bergerak di bidang infrastruktur dan pengembangan air minum. Kendati sudah mempunyai pengalaman yang cukup banyak dan memiliki kualifikasi bagus dalam pembangunan konstruksi MRT, Fauzi Bowo tidak bisa serta merta menerima tawaran dan Singo Tsuda. Karena stakeholder yang berminat turut serta dalam pembangunan fisik MRT harus mengikuti proses tender dengan standar tender internasional.
> 
> “Tadi saya jelaskan kalau mereka tertarik, silakan ikuti semua persyaratan tender sesuai syarat tender internasional,” ujar Fauzi Bowo. Proses tender tidak hanya terbuka untuk Marubeni Tokyo saja, tapi juga bagi semua pihak atau perusahaan nasional dan internasional yang punya kualifikasi teknis dan manajerial baik untuk membangun konstruksi bawah tanah atau konstruksi angkungan umum massal seperti MRT.
> 
> Meskipun pembuatan basic desain MRT belum selesai, Fauzi berencana akan membuat panitia tender pembangunan fisik MRT. Dia memprediksikan sudah ada 10 perusahaan besar yang memiliki kualifikasi bidang MRT menyatakan berminat untuk mengikuti proses tender tersebut. Baginya tidak ada masalah membuat panitia tender terlebih dahulu, walaupun basic desain belum ada. Menurutnya, pembentukan panitia tender bisa mempercepat pelaksanaan pembangunan MRT.
> 
> “Memang basic desainnya belum selesai. Tapi kita tidak bisa diam begitu saja dan hanya menunggu. Kita harus siapkan tendernya. Yang jelas seluruh perusahaan besar itu akan saya undang ikut dalam tender ini,” tegasnya.
> 
> Perkembangan terakhir dari pemerintah pusat, Departemen Perhubungan RI sudah memilih PT Katahira dari dua perusahaan yang mengajukan basic desain MRT. Keputusan itu sudah disampaikan ke bank pengucur dana yaitu Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA). Namun hingga saat ini, belum ada pendapat apa pun dari JICA soal pemenang basic desain tersebut. Karenanya, pemerintah pusat meminta JICA memberikan kepastian pengucuran dana hingga akhir bulan ini. Sebab, direncanakan pembuatan basic desain akan dimulai bulan Maret mendatang.
> 
> Karena itu Fauzi berharap kepada Departemen Perhubungan segera mempercepat proses basic desain. Apabila itu bisa dilaksanakan, pembangunan konstruksi bisa dilaksanakan seiring dengan percepatan pengucuran dana pinjaman dari JICA tersebut. Proses kerja konsultan desain untuk basic desain itu diperkirakan sekitar 14 bulan. “Saya harap itu bisa lebih cepat sehingga akhir tahun ini proses konstruksi bisa segera dimulai,” ujar dia. Mantan Kepala Dinas Pariwisata ini menerangkan untuk saat ini proses pembangunan MRT masih sesuai dengan jadwal, yakni 2011-2015 dengan target pengoperasian 2016.
> 
> Seperti diketahui, Pemprov DKI Jakarta akan membangun poryek MRT sepanjang 14,3 kilometer dengan rute Lebak Bulus-Dukuhatas lewat jalur Fatmawati-Cipete Raya, Haji Nawi-Blok M–Sisingamangaraja-Senayan–Istora–Bendunganhilir–Setiabudi. Sejatinya proses pengucuran pinjaman tahap II akan dilakukan pada bulan Maret 2009 mendatang yaitu sebesar 450 juta dolar AS. Untuk memperlancar pencairan dana pinjaman tersebut, Pemprov DKI Jakarta telah menyiapkan peraturan gubernur yang terkait dengan pelaksanaan dan pengawasan pinjaman pembiayaan proyek MRT ini.
> 
> Selain pergub, Pemprov DKI Jakarta bersama Departemen Perhubungan juga tengah menyusun draf perjanjian penerusan hibah antara pemerintah pusat dengan Pemprov DKI. Semua peraturan tersebut ditargetkan rampung sebelum Maret 2009. Fauzi Bowo menambahkan, Pergub yang akan dikeluarkan tersebut akan merinci beberapa hal teknis yang sekaligus memperkuat peraturan menteri dalam negeri (Permendagri) dalam proses pencairan pinjaman dan pelaksanaan proyek.


i think these are some points from this article...

*Marubeni Tokyo is interested in taking part in the construction of Jakarta MRT. it has experience in the construction of MRT in Caracas, Manila, and other asian cities.

*however they are also expected to take part in the tender process that is going on according to international standards. there are currently 10 applications received for the basic design. despite the funds for the basic design has not been received yet from JICA, the governor insists on going further with the tender

*the ministry of transportation has selected the basic design from PT Katahira and two other companies. however there are no news yet on when the funds will be received JICA. it is hoped that by march the consultation of basic design can begin.

*the basic design consultation process is expected to take aroun 14 months. the governor hopes it can be done faster and the MRT will be operational in 2016.

*the first phase will be built from Lebak Bulus to Setiabudi. the second phase of loan received is expected to be on March 2009, around US$450 million. there are laws also being developed regarding the sharing of loans between the central government and the Jakarta city council.


----------



## tollfreak

*Do not ditch Transjakarta, experts say
*
Triwik Kurniasari , THE JAKARTA POST , JAKARTA | Wed, 02/11/2009 11:16 AM | City

Transjakarta is the capital’s most effective mass transportation system for curbing traffic congestion despite its resource and infrastructure problems, experts said Tuesday.

Mike Co from the Clean Air Initiative (CAI) for Asian cities said Jakarta’s busway system could be a model for other cities in Asia.

“Jakarta is one of the pioneers for a bus rapid transit [BRT] in Asia,” Co told The Jakarta Post.
“It has an opportunity to show how such a system can work. Transjakarta is actually a model for other cities to emulate.

“The city should not abandon the Transjakarta. The concept itself is not bad, but it is the way you implement it,” he said.

“What the government can do is get behind the Transjakarta system and find ways to improve it.

“It’s a goal to solve the air quality problem in the city because people are not relying on private vehicle as they prefer to use public transport.”

The administration needs to improve Transjakarta buses facilities to attract more passengers, he said.

“[Take] the bus stations [shelters], for instance,” he said. “During my visit in Jakarta, I see that the stations are very simple.

“A BRT expert from Bogota used to say, ‘The stations have to be classy, you have to put some colors’.

“The point is you have to encourage people to take the bus.” 

Waty Suhadi from the Swisscontact Indonesia Foundation said Transjakarta was a good start to reducing air pollution.

“Jakarta needs a good mass transportation to ease traffic,” Waty said. 

“So, Transjakarta bus is the best option for today, since it is practical and fits with the city’s budget.”

She urged the administration to be consistent in providing busway passengers with good services.

The Transjakarta system has been riddled with problems, even before it launched in 2004.
Public transportation passengers have filed many complaints about the service.

Most complaints are about crowded bus shelters, damaged buses or shelters, and delays to the three new corridors — 8, 9 and 10.

The three corridors have missed their deadlines several times due to the absence of buses. 
After months of delay, Transjakarta operator announced last week that it would run the new Lebak Bulus-Harmoni route by Feb. 14.

The new corridor will only operate 20 buses, down from 45 buses previously required to comply with the five-minute headway time.

The 20 buses to run along Corridor 8 are reassigned buses from the seven existing corridors. 
Besides the lack of vehicles, an unresolved problem on fees festers between Transjakarta and the consortium operating the corridors.

The conflict began when the administration opened a tender to procure buses for corridors 4 to 7.

Many experts have suggested Transjakarta be separated from the transportation agency to grant it more power to manage the system.


----------



## RonnieR

tollfreak said:


> on February 14 it should be around 115-120 km after corridor 8 begins its operations. But the one thing I don't like about this corridor is that it has way too many points where the buses share the road with regular traffic in its southern segment.The journey from Permata Hijau-Daan Mogot should be fine, as it is 95% exclusive, but from Simprug to Lebak Bulus, it is only around 50% exclusive


120 km of BRT road is a good accomplishment for Jakarta. 

Why do they allow non-BRT buses to use the busway? It defeats the purpose, right?


----------



## ErwinFCG

Based on the current MRT plans (line 1 + the first phase of line 2), and the possible 'revived' monorail plans (see above), I made a map of these two systems combined. The two projects have been developed independently, but they seem to complement each other well. The only thing would be that the blue and red line cross each other without direct transit possibility.









Uploaded on TinyPic


----------



## Swede

^The pic ain't working for me 

From your description it does sound like a great start tho, especially considering the plans have probably been created without trying to create a good combined network. As for the transfer, would there be space for stations there? if so, it's IMO a no-brainer this early on in the system.


----------



## ErwinFCG

^^
I uploaded the image now to another website, hopefully now it's working. 

I think the transit issue is easy to solve, by moving the (underground) 'Benhil' station on the MRT line a little bit north (around 500 metres). 'Benhil' (short for Bendungan Hilir) is currently planned next to the inner ring road, serving the Plaza Semanggi shopping mall and a university. The WTC station is a little further along the same road, next to the Le Meridién hotel.


----------



## Swede

It's working now, yes 

Moving a station about 500 meters sounds do-able at this early stage, especially since it doesn't have to be the full 500m, having them 100m apart with a connecting moving walkway is probably enough (and leaves space for a station for a third line in between!  )


----------



## Mimihitam

*Jokowi looks to resurrect monorail plan*

On his first day in office, Jakarta Governor Joko “Jokowi” Widodo met with State-Owned Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan to discuss ways to solve the city’s traffic woes, including a plan to revive the abandoned monorail project.

“I want the project to be presented to me again, because I want to understand why it was stopped,” Jokowi said after the meeting on Tuesday.

Former governor Fauzi Bowo called off the project in 2011, three years after its developer, PT Jakarta Monorail, halted construction due to legal and financial problems.

Earlier this year, the city administration under Fauzi announced that it planned to use the concrete columns left by the initial construction phase for part of an elevated bus rapid transit (BRT) project.

However, state-owned construction firm PT Adhi Karya announced in August that it wanted to revive the project. Dahlan backed the plan, saying that a monorail was necessary to help ease traffic congestion in the capital.

The Jakarta Development Planning Board (Bappeda) maintains that an elevated BRT system is more suitable for Jakarta’s conditions than a monorail. A monorail would be less feasible as it would require a huge amount of investment and subsidy, Bappeda’s head, Sarwo Handayani, said.

PT Adhi Karya’s president director, Kiswodarmawan, said he would meet with Deputy Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama on Friday to present the company’s plan regarding the project’s revival. He declined to disclose details of the project, however, which he said would cost about Rp 3.7 trillion (US$390 million).

Earlier on Tuesday, Jokowi visited Pademangan subdistrict, North Jakarta, where he asked residents to collaborate with the Public Works Agency to clean the area’s waterways ahead of the rainy season. He said he had found drains in the area to be dirty, many of them clogged with garbage and mud, which prevented the flow of water and contributed to flooding in the area.

“I have seen many dirty tributaries here and I have asked neighborhood heads and residents to help clean them. I’ll give them a week,” he said during his field visit to three densely populated areas in the city.

He added that residents would receive assistance from the agency to clean the clogged waterways. “The Public Works Agency will provide sacks, trucks and equipment to move the garbage, if necessary. Residents should be involved in the clean-ups, so that they make a contribution,” Jokowi said.

He added that the administration had prepared the budget so that the work could be started immediately. Pademangan is one of North Jakarta’s flood-prone areas during the rainy season due to clogged drains.

Besides visiting Pademangan, Jokowi, who was accompanied by several agency heads, also visited Tanah Tinggi Kota Paris in Central Jakarta and the Ciliwung River in Bukit Duri in South Jakarta.

In Tanah Tinggi, Jokowi made notes about problems faced by residents living in low-cost apartments in the district, and asked the relevant agency heads with him at the time to focus on improving conditions in the apartments.

When visiting the Sanggar Ciliwung Merdeka community organization in Bukit Duri, he discussed with residents the possible design of low-cost apartment blocks, known as kampung deret (a row of villages).

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2012/10/17/jokowi-looks-resurrect-monorail-plan.html


----------



## ErwinFCG

Since Jakarta has a new governor (now 6 days), the developments are very rapid. The new governor has asked the MRT developer to give him more information, to get more insight in the project and its massive investments. 

Yesterday, deputy governor Basuki, the provincial transportation department and construction company Adhi Karya had a meeting about the possible continuation of the abandoned monorail project (as said above). It has immediately been decided to restart the project.

Compared to the original plan above, there are some changes. Adhi Karya has proposed to build the green line as above in my map, and two other lines.



> In its presentation, Adhi Karya revealed that instead of having only two lines — the blue and green lines — the monorail would have three lines, including one that circles Jakarta from Cawang to Ancol. (...) “We are submitting an entirely new proposal, so it has nothing to do with the past. Adhi Karya does not want to deal with the past," he said. (...) He added that one of the lines his company was proposing was one linking Bekasi to Cawang.
> _Source: The Jakarta Globe_


----------



## ErwinFCG

The Jakarta Globe said:


> *Jakarta Says MRT Is Back on Track*
> The Jakarta administration has confirmed that it is moving ahead with the planned mass rapid transit project. (...) Basuki said that other than that, the overall plan of the MRT should remain unchanged, pointing out that making changes at this stage would prompt delays and cause the budgets to balloon.
> _Source:_ The Jakarta Globe


The new governor (Joko Widodo) has been skeptical about the MRT project because of the high price. But now it seems that they have agreed with the price. The plan was to start construction before the end of this year. Maybe there is a little bit delay now but Basuki (vice governor) has said that the tender will continue before the end of the month.


----------



## ErwinFCG

Between all the MRT news, also some news about the TransJakarta bus rapid transit network. 


> *New Tanjung Priok-Pluit TransJakarta Corridor Set for January Launch*
> A new TransJakarta busway corridor connecting Tanjung Priok to Pluit in North Jakarta will begin full operations next month.
> 
> The head of the Jakarta Transportation Office, Udar Pristono, said the capital administration had opened the tender for the operator that will serve Corridor XII, with crews still finishing construction of the route’s bridges.
> 
> “God willing, the launching of Corridor XII will be done in January 2013,” Pristono said. (SOURCE: The Jakarta Globe)


This new BRT line (number 12) runs in North Jakarta, parallel to the Java Sea coast. There are interchanges with four other lines (1, 5, 9 and 10). Some important stops are at Tanjung Priok sea port, Jakarta Kota railway station and the Mangga Dua shopping centre. The total route is 24 kilometres.


----------



## bozenBDJ

ErwinFCG said:


> Between all the MRT news, also some news about the TransJakarta bus rapid transit network.
> 
> 
> This new BRT line (number 12) runs in North Jakarta, parallel to the Java Sea coast. There are interchanges with four other lines (1, 5, 9 and 10). Some important stops are at Tanjung Priok sea port, Jakarta Kota railway station and the Mangga Dua shopping centre. The total route is 24 kilometres.


great:cheers:. Finally i have the _ability _to go the *Tanjung Priok sea port* by using the *TransJakarta*:banana::banana::banana:.


----------



## atmada

*Construction update: **Trans Jakarta - Line 12*


_All photos by *Wicak_15*_
1. 









2.









3.









4.









5. 










6.









7. 









8. 









9. 









10.


----------



## ErwinFCG

^^
Thanks for the pictures! In picture 7 it looks like it's almost impossible to walk on the bridge, under the fly-over. 

About the MRT and monorail, I copied the main points from an article in the Jakarta Globe today.


> *Fate of Jakarta MRT and Monorail to Be Decided in 2013*
> Jakarta Governor Joko Widodo on Friday said a decision on the capital's MRT and monorail projects would likely have to wait until next year, having previously indicated that he expected to have the issue squared away by the end of this month.
> _[...]_
> He said he hoped to provide time for the company Jakarta Monorail (JM) to prepare all the documents necessary to begin work on the monorail project by Jan. 15.
> _[...]_
> Regarding the MRT project, Joko said he had sent a letter to the Finance Ministry requesting a reduced share of the financing burden. The proposal called for a 60:40 financing split between the central and capital governments.
> _[...]_


----------



## atmada

^^ I wonder if there is something like "mind your head" sign over there.


----------



## atmada

23 new buses for line 1. 43 more to come this month.


----------



## Mr_Dru

atmada said:


> 23 new buses for line 1. 43 more to come this month.
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8rQe3YT-mI">YouTube Link</a>


Nice busses!


----------



## atmada

Direct Service concept for Trans Jakarta.







image upload










online photo storage


----------



## atmada

Commuter train.


KRL 7000 by Garry KAHP, on Flickr


KRL Sudirman Ekspres lepas Stasiun Pondok Ranji by chris railway, on Flickr


SUASANA KRL MALAM JAKARTA-SERPONG, 2008 by robertadhiksp, on Flickr


KRL Jalita depart Manggarai by chris railway, on Flickr


KRL Ekonomi AC by d!to, on Flickr


----------



## Saputasingkil

TRANSJAKARTA


----------



## Saputasingkil




----------



## Saputasingkil

*TransJakarta Bus Way Koridor 1, 6 & 9 *























































*New Livery Zhongtong Bus*


----------



## VRS

what a traffic jam at jakarta street area....


----------



## emyrr3096

VRS said:


> what a traffic jam at jakarta street area....


No Traffic = not in Jakarta


----------



## atmada

*Jakarta to Start Building Long-Awaited Metro This Year*
January 21, 2013
source



> The Indonesian capital Jakarta will soon start construction of a metro system to try to unravel its infamous traffic jams, 26 years after the idea was first mooted, officials said Monday.
> 
> The city administration and the central government finally agreed last week on how to split the cost, with 49 percent to be paid by the central government.
> 
> The city initially wanted to pay 42 percent of the cost but finally agreed on 51 percent, said Eko Hariyadi, a Jakarta administration spokesman.
> 
> Hariyadi said construction would start this year, pending an announcement of the winner of the tender.
> 
> Two consortia of Japanese and Indonesian construction firms, Obayashi-Shimizu-Wijaya Karya and Sumitomo-Hutama Karya, are competing for the work.
> 
> The Japan International Cooperation Agency has agreed to give a soft loan for the first stage of the long-awaited project, which will cost 15.7 trillion rupiah ($1.63 billion) and is expected to be completed by the end of 2016, said Sutanto Soehodho, deputy governor for transportation and macro economy.


----------



## atmada

tukang gali sumur said:


> http://foto.kompas.com/photo/detail...ource=WP&utm_medium=box&utm_campaign=Kimagewp





tukang gali sumur said:


> http://foto.kompas.com/photo/detail...ource=WP&utm_medium=box&utm_campaign=Kimagewp


..


----------



## emyrr3096

thanks for the updates guys:cheers:
really looking forward to see TransJakarta looks better, bigger, and more comfortable as the " Longest BRT line in the world(300+km of BRT lines):banana::cheers::lol:


----------



## atmada

^^ Yap..there's still more lines to open. I wish they could improve the services as well. :cheers:


----------



## emyrr3096

atmada said:


> ^^ Yap..there's still more lines to open. I wish they could improve the services as well. :cheers:


Few weeks before I watched PR from TJ on ChannelNewsAsia talk about Un-standart service like paper ticket, old busses, obsolate shelter, then the headway for peak hour.. 

Now they're trying to use Smartcard or e-money right? and trial only for Line1 or all Line??


----------



## mistermonorail

Well, here we are in 2013 and it keeps coming back from the dead,

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...rta-monorail-to-ease-rising-traffic-jams.html

But then it usually dies again, then they try again, then and then....


----------



## ssiguy2

I think it's great how many cities around the world are starting to embrace monorails and are seeing them as the cost-effective mass/rapid transit that they can be. That said, the Jakarta monorail has such an on-again, off-again record that I won't believe it til opening day.


----------



## Losbp

The Jakarta's government was indeed agreed to continue the monorail project which has been stalled for almost 6 to 7 years, the actual intention from the governor is to start the continuation on last January, but again they said that the project will start on September:bash:

For 6 years I've been driving countless times through the "abandoned" monorail pillars just hoping that this project would be continued one dayhno:


----------



## Jim856796

Some of the tracks of the KRL Jabotabek system have road crossings. Are commuter rail systems supposed to have road crossings or are they entirely grade-separated?


----------



## ssiguy2

Is the new Metro system a totally new route or this the resurrection of the half built monorail?


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^^^^^ The former  .


----------



## Losbp

Jim856796 said:


> Some of the tracks of the KRL Jabotabek system have road crossings. Are commuter rail systems supposed to have road crossings or are they entirely grade-separated?


Most of the KRL Jabotabek systems are indeed not grade separated. I think they're not supposed to be grade-separated, since only the section in between Kampung Bandan and Cikini who are grade-separated (CMIIW). But some discourse to construct bridges in non-grade separated crossings with roads are exist, and some are completed.

Jabodetabek Commuter Train is going to have a new electronic ticket sytem by June (CMIIW), and JCT will abolish the exact fare system and going to implement distance-based fare system.


Namewee said:


> *Penampakan penggunaan E-Tiket di stasiun duri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bentuk E-TIketnya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumber : _http://www.tempo.co/read/beritafoto/6088/Sejumlah-Stasiun-akan-Melakukan-Uji-Coba-Sistem-E-Tiket-dan-E-Gate/3_


----------



## mistermonorail

Chinese firm wins tender for monorail trains

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2013/04/17/chinese-firm-wins-tender-monorail-trains.html


----------



## ssiguy2

There are more monorails under construction now than there has ever been and I'm glad to see Jakarta has resurrected it's monorail. Monorails are finally get the respect they deserve as true cost effective mass transit systems and not just tourist rides or airport people movers. The more lines that open the bigger the exposure they get which will only further aid in even more lines. 

I hope this is going to be a true mass transit mover and not the smaller system like in Kuala Lumpur were pphpd is limited. 

What is the capacity they are building the trains and stations in terms of PPDPH, does anyone know?


----------



## onosqaciw

maybe like chongqing monorail, the local government reject product from indonesian company that could sustain at least 10000 PPDH, so it should be at least at that number....


----------



## ssiguy2

I certainly hope they don't make the system have such limited capacity. Condifering Jakarta's size and traffic woes, the capacity should be at least 3 times that level. One of the new Sao Paulo lines is being built with a capacity of 45,000 pphpd.


----------



## onosqaciw

yeah of course we need more than 1 monorail, actually 3 monorail line is in the pipeline, plus MRT that still yet to be breaking.....


----------



## mistermonorail

PT INKA reveals prototype monorail:
https://www.kaskus.co.id/post/518782401ed719a575000007#post518782401ed719a575000007


----------



## ssiguy2

God those trains look sharp but the real question is how large will the trains and stations be?


----------



## Losbp

*TransJakarta BRT onboard announcement*


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta Integrated Public Transport Map*


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta monorail progress



Losbp said:


> *Progress at Kuningan*
> 
> Jakarta by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


----------



## fikri_lines98

Some Transjakarta Buses..


----------



## BugsBuster

Depok Train Depot



fikri_lines98 said:


> nyasar di Dipo Depok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fav, holec... merana..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rheos batch awal, pintu cuma 2 per cars (kiri)





fikri_lines98 said:


> Lanjutan
> 
> Ganti baju...


----------



## Tom 958

BugsBuster said:


> Depok Train Depot


That's pretty damn impressive! :cheers:


----------



## BugsBuster

Based on this news (in Indonesian)
The capacity of the depot is 224 units of EMU
There are 16 tracks. but 2 tracks are reserved for the train movement, so 14 tracks are available as a "parking lot" for the train

Another pics of the depot


----------



## SgWay

Impressive indeed!!

How many sets of EMU does Jakarta have.

I always wanted Japanese EMU sets in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## Losbp

*KRL Commuter Line*

*KRL Commuter Line*



Losbp said:


> *2*
> 
> Cikini
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *3*
> 
> Juanda
> 
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Mushalla dadakan
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> Manggarai
> 
> Saat *Rush Hour Jum'at*
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Saat *Jam Siang Sabtu*
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> Didalam kereta
> 
> Pegangannya unik kay:
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Fungsi TV..
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> *Arahan Keselamatan* sudah terpasang kay:
> 
> KRL Commuter Jabodetabek by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*TransJakarta BRT*

*TransJakarta BRT*



Losbp said:


> Monumen Nasional K.1/2
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Dapet Yutong :banana:
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> Cempaka Putih
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Kondisi lumayan terawat
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> Sta. Jatinegara
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*The new (but not yet fully operational) Pulogebang Terminal*



Losbp said:


> *7*
> 
> Dannn ini... Pulogebang
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Terbengkalai di shelter Busway yang belom operasional
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *8*
> 
> 
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Meja tiket...
> 
> TransJakarta Busway by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> Sekian bombardir foto untuk kali ini, tunggu bombardir foto berikutnya karena masih tahap upload lagi
> 
> -cheers :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall

Nice updates! It's so weird seeing ex-Tokyo Metro stock (amongst other Japanese stock) on the commuter rail system there.


----------



## mopc

Great updates! It's great to see BRTs spread all over the world, given that they first appeared in Brazil in the 70s. 

BTW what about Jakarta's monorail?

We are opening our first line in Sao Paulo










Two more monorail lines are in the oven!

Also another Brazilian invention that was adopted by Jakarta was the Airmobil, does it still operate?










This is the new version in Porto Alegre that just inagurated last year:










Brazil and Indonesia have more in common than we normally think :lol:

BTW this thread is great!


----------



## Losbp

^^ Ah, you mean the Aeromovel? yes the prototype track is still exist now in the Taman Mini Indonesia Indah educational theme park in Southern Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

Finally a central bus terminal we could use one, we don't have one before.... except cramped very old colonial station...


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta airport railink progress



Wicak_15 said:


> Beberapa pekerjaan di Soetta
> 
> 1. Stasiun kereta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Fasilitas lain (maaf kurang tahu nama bangunannya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Terminal 3


----------



## Swede

When will it open, how long is it, how many stops will the line have?
I haven't found much real info via google.


----------



## kevo123

Well i haven't been following airport thread enough, but i found this;

*Jakarta plans inter-airport link*

_*New express link to connect Halim Perdanakusuma and Soekarno-Hatta airports*_



> Jakarta is now served by two airports
> 
> The Indonesian government is planning to develop a new rail link connecting Jakarta’s two airports.
> 
> The city’s Halim Perdanakusuma Airport opened to commercial flights last week, to relieve congestion at Jakarta’s main airport, Soekarno-Hatta.
> 
> And while the redirecting of flights to Halim Perdanakusuma is only intended as a temporary measure, the government believes it is necessary to connect the two airports by rail.
> 
> Indonesia’s Antara news agency reported officials as saying that* the route will connect Halim Perdanakusuma Airport to Terminals 2 and 3 of the Soekarno-Hatta, via Cawang, Manggarai, Tanah Abang, Sudirman and Pluit*. This will allow passengers to connect more easily between the two airports, without having to battle the Jakarta traffic.
> 
> Jakarta is currently finalising plans to develop a brand new airport, which is scheduled to be completed in approximately six years’ time. Once this airport is open, Halim Perdanakusuma will resume is operations as an air force base and a hub for business jets.


----------



## ssiguy2

Great pics and it's nice to know that Jakarta is building a first class integrated rapid transit network. 

Now that they have finally started working on the monorail line again, how long will it be and how large the stations? I hope this won't be a Tonka-toy system but a real mass transit system like Sao Paulo, Chongquin, and Osaka.


----------



## Losbp

Swede said:


> When will it open, how long is it, how many stops will the line have?
> I haven't found much real info via google.


Well the actual target is this year, but as always that is not predictable back then until the progress started last month, I take a wild guess that the project will took about 2 years.

And about the line itself, the new rail access to SHIA will be 2 types, the *commuter* and *express*, here's the picture:









They are now working on the commuter line, which is an extended line from Tangerang commuter train line. Meanwhile, the express line is a brand new line starting from Duri, a new station in Pluit and running alongside the Sedyatmo Airport Toll Road into the airport. I don't know sure is that express line will only running from Duri because there is another discourse to extend the express line to Halim Perdanakusuma Aiport via Dukuh Atas and Manggarai :cheers:



ssiguy2 said:


> Great pics and it's nice to know that Jakarta is building a first class integrated rapid transit network.
> 
> Now that they have finally started working on the monorail line again, how long will it be and how large the stations? I hope this won't be a Tonka-toy system but a real mass transit system like Sao Paulo, Chongquin, and Osaka.


The new monorail will be a mass transit system

some renderings:









http://beritajakarta.com/2008/id/potret_detail.asp?peid=608&src=/images/foto/jokowi_groundbreaking_monorel1.jpg



Fayeddd said:


> Rendering stasiunnya keren abiss lohh!! Bentuknya kayak honeycomb gitu.
> Saya sempet liat di papan di sekitar tempat acaranya.tapi maaf ga sempat ambil gambar.
> 
> edit:
> Dukuh Atas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuningan sentral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stadion Madya Senayan


----------



## TinyMusic

Found drawing designs for the Jakarta MRT made around 20 years ago!


----------



## atmada

Updates ...


VRS said:


> thamrin area
> 
> DSC_8291 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_8290 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_8289_20140902111623136 by mvrs2000, on Flickr





VRS said:


> sudirman area
> 
> DSC_8392 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_8391 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## atmada

Senayan Station


idayaj said:


> nemu di twitter:


----------



## ajw373

atmada said:


> Senayan Station


There is something seriously wrong with that rendering. It actually shows a footpath. I don't believe it could be possible in Jakarta to build such a thing.


----------



## dan72

I think they will need to elevate the entrance more because of the serious flooding that happens regulary in jakarta


----------



## ajw373

dan72 said:


> I think they will need to elevate the entrance more because of the serious flooding that happens regulary in jakarta


It is just a rendering. No doubt they will have thought of that. Oh scrap that thought it is Jakarta we are talking about.


----------



## Jim856796

Since a MRT station is being constructed at Bundaran HI (aka the Hotel Indonesia Roundabout), I think the fountain at that roundabout will have to be turned off and the roundabout dug up in order for the station to be constructed.


----------



## ajw373

Jim856796 said:


> Since a MRT station is being constructed at Bundaran HI (aka the Hotel Indonesia Roundabout), I think the fountain at that roundabout will have to be turned off and the roundabout dug up in order for the station to be constructed.


The station box is being built to the north of the roundabout not at the roundabout.

In actual fact if you have a look at google maps it would appear as if the picture was updated within the past few months. You can see at this location the building site for the station is basically just to the north of the Pullman hotel. The site here rather than being centred is more to the east.

Down Sudirman you can also see where the stations will be built. The site of the station outside the Indofoods Building can be seen. It looks like the image was taken just after they opened the new outside lanes they look whiter, almost like footpaths with cars on them compared to the rest of the road. But it appears as if it was done before they closed the inner lanes and redirected traffic to create the building site for the station. The same is true of all the station locations down Sudirman.

Now the Pizza Man roundabout near Senyan/Ratu is where it appears as if part is being dug up though I am not sure why. It isn't a station here that is closer to Ratu and the next station is Al-Azhar Mosque which is further south. All I can think is maybe this is a launch site for a TBM. As the line comes above ground south of Al-Azhar Mosque maybe this station isn't going to be as deep and is being built cut and cover.


----------



## ilyas world

BRT jakarta









https://www.flickr.com/photos/itdpindonesia/10414277766



nazrey said:


> TransJakarta busway new shelters
> Tosari ICBC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15509559401
> 
> Manggarai "Integrated" Terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12880775455/in/set-72157641752573605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13358384443/in/set-72157641752573605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10113338544/in/set-72157641752573605


----------



## ilyas world

MRT jakarta progress



hamzatu said:


> Late Update
> Sudirman Area
> 
> 
> DSCF0513 by nur_dien25, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCF0519 by nur_dien25, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCF0517 by nur_dien25, on Flickr


----------



## Jim856796

If Kuala Lumpur's and Manila's rail rapid transit systems have four-car trains, and Singapore's MRT has six-car trains, then how long does anyone think the Jakarta MRT's trains should be, six cars or eight cars?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Jim856796 said:


> If Kuala Lumpur's and Manila's rail rapid transit systems have four-car trains, and Singapore's MRT has six-car trains, then how long does anyone think the Jakarta MRT's trains should be, six cars or eight cars?


AFAIK the KL and Manila systems are LRT based, thus lower capacity than a full metro, and such the four car consists. Singapore is a full metro.

Anyway, you make them long enough to meet the capacity requirements of the line. It's also important to make the station platforms long enough that you can expand train length to meet future growth.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Oh, so it must be a possibility that the Jakarta MRT starts out with six-car trains, and the stations' platforms can be long enough to allow the trains to be extended to eight cars at a later date?


----------



## KLhunter

what type of rolling stocks for jakarta mrt? can anyone share the design of the trains like KL mrt do.


----------



## dan72

Seoul subway has alot of 10 car lines i think they should make them for 10 cars ultimately


----------



## ddes

It'd be a mistake if Jakarta starts out with anything lesser than 8 cars. Just the existing traffic on public transport alone, i.e. the TransJakarta route that runs along the entire route of the north-south line under construction now, along with the other public buses is just massive.


----------



## Losbp

*MRT Jakarta*

from @mrtjakarta

*Lebak Bulus Depot* - land clearing


















Piling process









*Along Fatmawati Road*









*Blok M Station* - foundation contruction


















*Lanching shaft excavation for TBM in Bundaran Senayan*









*D-Wall constructions* - in Bundaran Senayan, Bendungan Hilir, Setiabudi, Dukuh Atas, and Bundaran HI station


----------



## SHD1181

Kapan ya giliran Medan bangun MRT ???


----------



## kakek_ganas

SHD1181 said:


> Kapan ya giliran Medan bangun MRT ???


Setelah jakarta selesai, dan Surabaya konstruksi

Yuk berkhayal


----------



## atmada

^^ Guys, english please..


----------



## ilhamputra

how many mrt stations?


----------



## Losbp

^^ for the first phase of North-South line there will be 13 stations. 8 more stations to Kampung Bandan will be constructed in the second phase.


----------



## Jim856796

An interesting YouTube video about how the Jakarta MRT's underground stations are being constructed. Apparently, they're gonna be using a top-down method to construct the underground stations. This was posted at the Jakarta MRT thread of the local Indonesian forum.


----------



## nonotz

> After the Jakarta City Council rejected the city administration’s plan to fund the construction of an elevated light rapid transit (LRT) system, the city has turned to private developers to construct the system.The private developers are those with buildings located on one of the seven corridors along the planned routes. The developers are Pakuwon Group, PT Summarecon Agung, PT Intiland Development, JI Expo, PT Duta Pertiwi, Mulia Group, PT BSD, Agung Podomoro Land, Panin Group and Lippo Group.Governor Basuki “Ahok” Tjahaja Purnama said that he offered the developers the chance to fund the construction of the LRT. In return, he said, the developers may increase their building floor coefficients (KLB) for their buildings located along the LRT corridors. The KLB is the standard for a building’s total maximum size that is permitted to be constructed on a given area.“We have asked private developers to help us construct infrastructure for the LRT system. In the first phase of construction, we will develop corridors one and seven out of the total seven planned corridors,” Ahok told reporters at City Hall in Central Jakarta on Thursday.Ahok said that in the plan, the developers would be responsible for constructing the LRT infrastructure while city-owned enterprises would be responsible for procuring the trains and operating the system.“We hope to start construction on the two corridors early next year and finish before the 2018 Asian Games,” Ahok said.Separately, the governor’s assistant for transportation, industry and trade, Sutanto Soehodho, said that the LRT infrastructure would cost roughly Rp 500 billion (US$40 million) per km. In total, the infrastructure for the two corridors would cost around Rp 25.8 trillion. Sutanto said that the city administration would give the private developers until Jan. 30 to affirm their commitment to help the city in developing the LRT infrastructure.“They may also use the time to discuss between themselves how much KLB they would like us to increase, and how much they are willing to support us,” Sutanto told reporters at City Hall.Meanwhile, transportation expert Ellen Tangkudung said that a quick and decent transportation system in the city was needed, and that the LRT could provide such system for passengers.“Now that the monorail construction has been cancelled, the LRT would be a good idea. However, there are many things that the city administration must make sure of before construction starts,” Ellen told The Jakarta Post over the phone on Thursday.For example, she said, the city must also make sure that the routes are effective and that the tariff was affordable for all classes. The LRT system must also be integrated with other modes of transportation, such as mass rapid transit (MRT) and Transjakarta busway.Ellen also mentioned that Corridor seven of the LRT should not overlap with the central government’s existing plan to construct an airport train system. - See more at: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...te-lrt-construction.html#sthash.ar13EwRq.dpuf


Source : http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2015/01/23/city-goes-private-lrt-construction.html

=============================================

Jakarta will have LRT soon (hopefully)


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...tless-and-wristband-ticketing-in-jakarta.html
> 
> *Contactless and wristband ticketing in Jakarta*
> 07 Feb 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDONESIA: The national railway’s Jakarta suburban train operating subsidiary PT KAI Commuter Jabodetabek is deploying Sony’s FeliCa electronic payment technology on its 182 km network, which has 64 stations and carries 700 000 passenger/day.
> 
> KCJ is to accept payment by FeliCa IC chip contactless cards and embedded wristbands from this month, with payment by NFC mobile phone available later this year. Sony said its FeliCa ticketing, electronic money and ID technology was chosen for its security and high transaction speed
> 
> ...


----------



## ddes

What? The monorail is barely breathing, the KRL needs serious expansion, and they're talking about LRT?


----------



## nonotz

ddes said:


> What? The monorail is barely breathing, the KRL needs serious expansion, and they're talking about LRT?


the monorail will be killed in their sleep...... aka the city admin. will find a way to cancel the contract 

more on that :
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2015/01/13/jakarta-cancel-monorail-construction.html


----------



## kevo123

MRT update!



Crazy Dude said:


> *Update MRT dekat Patung Pemuda Membangun Senayan Kebayoran Baru *





Wicak_15 said:


> *Stasiun Setiabudi*
> 
> 
> SONY DSC by HeavenSix, on Flickr





Wicak_15 said:


> *Dukuh Atas Stasion*


----------



## kevo123

Lebak Lulus station, the old stadium is being demolished...



Crazy Dude said:


> *Update Progress MRT dekat Stadion Lebak Bulus *


Sisimangaraja Station



Losbp said:


> *Site Tugu Pemuda Membangun*
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Mungkin bagi yang diatas bertanya akan kekhawatirannya dengan patung ini... bisa dilihat sudah ada penopangnya..
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Bundaran Senayan Station*
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

Losbp said:


> *Jakarta MRT Updates*
> 
> *1*
> *Bundaran HI Station*
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Setiabudi Station*
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *2*
> 
> *Bendungan Hilir Station*
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Istora Station*
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *3*
> 
> *Senayan Station*
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Tugu Pemuda Membangun*
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> *Underground and Overground transition point and Sisingamangaraja Station*
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> *Blok M Station*
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Fasad ruko yang sedang disesuaikan
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


*Jakarta MRT Updates*


----------



## Jim856796

Can anyone estimate how many lines the Jakarta MRT should/will have long-term (counting the two lines that are already planned)?


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/asia/single-view/view/jakarta-metro-trains-ordered.html
> 
> *Jakarta metro trains ordered*
> 04 Mar 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDONESIA: MRT Jakarta has awarded Sumitomo Corp and Nippon Sharyo a ¥13bn contract for the supply of 16 six-car trainsets for the first line of the Jakarta metro.
> 
> The trainsets will be designed according to the Standard Urban Railway System for Asia specification. This was developed by Japanese railway companies with the government to promote the export of rolling stock to other Asian markets. Each train is to have capacity for 1 950 passengers.
> 
> The contract length is 185 weeks. Sumitomo and Nippon Sharyo have established a railway engineering firm in Indonesia with a local partner
> 
> ...


----------



## Losbp

*TransJakarta Elevated BRT - Line 13*

This new line will connect the Kuningan CBD with residential areas in South and West Jakarta such as Kebayoran and Ciledug. This line will also connect the missing link between Blok M and Kebayoran Lama since transferring between Line 1 and 8 can be done only by taking a long U-Turn to Harmoni



Losbp said:


> *Progress TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13*
> 
> Di Jalan Tendean... yang tau macetnya Tendean gimana, coba prediksi dengan proyek ini bakal kaya gimana lagi..
> 
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Beberapa render
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> ^^ Untuk yang diatas ini saya sangat berharap Halte ujung dari koridor 13 ini disambungkan dengan paid walkway ke Halte koridor 9 terdekat yaitu Tegal Parang... Tanggung banget kalo ternyata cuman mentok sebelum flyover





Losbp said:


> *Progress BRT Layang Koridor 13*
> 
> *1*
> 
> Clearing di Jalan Trunojoyo
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Arah sebaliknya
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *2*
> 
> Masih di Jl. Trunojoyo
> 
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Ini adalah satu hal yang paling bikin saya bingungin. Kok *JLNT*?....
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Menuju Wolter Monginsidi
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Jl. Kyai Maja*
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> Masih di site yang sama...
> 
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Sejauh ini, proyek ini sebenernya beneran BRT layang apa engga sih...?
> 
> Dari 3 seksi yang berbeda kontraktornya, semuanya beda pandangan! :nuts:
> 
> PP: *Jalan Layang*
> HK: *Jalan Layang Khusus Busway*
> Jaya: *Jalan Layang Non Tol*
> 
> + dapet desain halte juga, bakal kayak yang di Pancoran kan? (which means jelek amat :bash


----------



## Losbp

Jim856796 said:


> Can anyone estimate how many lines the Jakarta MRT should/will have long-term (counting the two lines that are already planned)?


Sadly the only planned long-term so far is that 2 lines you mentioned..

But, the newly planned LRT system will have 7 lines. This is the proposed LRT Line 1 (Kebayoran Lama - Kelapa Gading) alignment



eagleeye79 said:


> Dari konsultannya DKI


----------



## Jim856796

If it was me, I'd make the Jakarta MRT have 6 lines (including the two already planned).

Also, I didn't know about plans to develop an LRT System and a grade-separated BRT line within Jakarta. The term "LRT" is usually associated with trams, so if Jakarta develops that LRT system, will it be grade separated or like a tram?


----------



## nonotz

Jim856796 said:


> If it was me, I'd make the Jakarta MRT have 6 lines (including the two already planned).
> 
> Also, I didn't know about plans to develop an LRT System and a grade-separated BRT line within Jakarta. The term "LRT" is usually associated with trams, so if Jakarta develops that LRT system, will it be grade separated or like a tram?


its less tram more monorail .. as it will have exclusive line above existing road .. may be something like Singapore's LRT


----------



## Losbp

^^ Singapore LRT for a city like Jakarta is insufficient. Probably the design will follow KL LRT or BTS Skyrtrain


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-scraps-monorail-in-favour-of-light-rail.html
> 
> *Jakarta scraps monorail in favour of light rail*
> 24 Mar 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDONESIA: Work could start in the fourth quarter of this year on the first phase of a light rail network in Jakarta, the President of state-owned construction firm PT Adhi Karya, Kiswodarmawan, told the company’s annual meeting on March 20.
> 
> Last year the Ministry of State Enterprises selected Adhi Karya to build a monorail to Bekasi in the east of the city, but the government has now decided that it should build a light rail line instead.
> 
> The first phase would run for 18 km from Grogol in the city centre to Cawang in the southeast via Semanggi, and then 16 km south to Cibubur. End-to-end journey time is expected to be 15 min from Cibubur to Cawang and 20 min from there to the city centre. With a design capacity of 360 000 passengers per day, the line is expected to open in 2018
> 
> ...


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta MRT Updates*



Losbp said:


> *Blok M*
> MRT Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Bundaran Senayan*
> MRT Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> MRT Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> MRT Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr



*TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13*



Losbp said:


> *Trunojoyo*
> TransJakarta BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Kyai Maja*
> Trotoar abis dimakan proyek :bash:
> TransJakarta BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Flyover Kebayoran Lama*
> 
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta MRT*



Losbp said:


> *Pemasangan Road Deck di Bundaran HI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/mrtjakarta/status/583213281105612800


----------



## Losbp

*Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13*


























https://twitter.com/jalanlayangcmt


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta MRT Update*



Losbp said:


> *Senayan Station Update*
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





lazioye said:


> DetikFoto
> Fotografer : Grandyos Zafna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.detik.com/news/readfoto/20...57/5/melihat-dari-dekat-pengerjaan-proyek-mrt





svaerd firemanska said:


> Penampakan Kaki Patung Pemuda yang Dibolongi untuk 'Markas' Bor Raksasa MRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bor raksasa MRT segera didatangkan untuk membuat jalur bawah tanah angkutan massal ini di sepanjang Jl Sudirman, Jakarta Pusat. Bor ini akan mulai bekerja di bawah Patung Pemuda Senayan, Jakarta Pusat.
> 
> Saat ini para pekerja masih bekerja masih bekerja untuk membuat tempat pengerjaan bor raksasa bernama Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) ini. Sebuah lubang dengan kedalaman sekitar dua lantai gedung bertingkat sudah dibuat di sekitar patung bersejarah ini.
> 
> "Nanti kita akan mulai bor dari Patung Pemuda terus ke arah Bundaran HI," kata Direktur Konstruksi PT MRT Jakarta M Nasir di lokasi konstruksi di Patung Pemuda kepada detikcom, Kamis (9/4/2015) pukul 11.00 WIB.
> 
> Di lokasi ini terlihat 20 pekerja yang melakukan penyelesaian lokasi penempatan bor raksasa ini. Mereka menggali di sisi-sisi lokasi tersebut. Terlihat ada sebuah eskavator kecil sedang menggali di sisi bangunan konstruksi ini.
> 
> "Bor ini tidak datang dalam keadaan utuh, tapi per bagian. Nanti bornya kita rakit di lokasi ini," katanya.
> 
> Tamu yang masuk ke lokasi ini harus memakai helm proyek dan rompi untuk keselamatan. Ada besi-besi melintang di bagian atas lubang besar ini. Untuk berjalan di atas lubang ini para pekerja menggunakan alat pengaman berupa kait yang diikatkan di tali yang sudah dipasang di tepian konstruksi.
> 
> Bor raksasa MRT buatan Jepang ini memiliki panjang 90 meter dan lebarnya mencapai 6,65 meter. Bor berbentuk silinder dengan mata bor yang ada di ujungnya berbentuk lingkaran. Mata bor ini berputar menggerus lapisan tanah yang ada di bagian depannya.
> 
> Sebelum melakukan pengeboran alat ini harus diturunkan di kedalaman yang sudah ditentukan. Bor ini kemudian dirakit di lokasi penurunan tersebut. Area penurunan bor ini akan jadi lokasi workshop sekaligus area penurunan material galian. Tempat ini juga akan jadi penyuplai material berupa segmen beton ke TBM.
> 
> Setelah mengebor sejauh beberapa meter, bor raksasa ini bisa langsung memasang segmen beton untuk menyangga terowongan yang telah dibuatnya. Satu segmen beton meliki panjang 1,2 meter, lebar 4,2 meter dan tebal 30 cm. Untuk membuat satu lingkaran dibutuhkan 6 segmen beton. Segmen beton ini dipasang menggunakan crane yang ada di dalam bor ini.
> 
> http://news.detik.com/read/2015/04/...-yang-dibolongi-untuk-markas-bor-raksasa-mrt-
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakek_ganas

Ini mrt kok nanti nya menurut ku bakalan bermasalah ya. Ntah safety nya ato kebersihan nya. Pasti maintenance nya bakalan buruk


----------



## KoolKool

nice progress! but the construction still has a very large amount of work await


----------



## Losbp

^^ Just hoping this project finished just before Asian Games 

*Jakarta MRT Progress*



svaerd firemanska said:


> Fatmawati & blok m
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Losbp said:


> *Construction Update*
> 
> *Istora Station*
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Setiabudi Station*
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Bundaran HI Station*
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Pembuatan road deck :cheers:
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...or-jakarta-airport-rail-link.html?channel=540
> 
> *Funding agreed for Jakarta airport rail link*
> Tuesday, April 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _INDONESIAN Railways (PT KAI) and its Railink subsidiary have secured syndicated loans worth a total of Rs 2 trillion ($US 155m) to fund construction of a rail link between central Jakarta and Soekarno-Hatta International Airport_
> 
> KAI has received Rs 1.4 trillion from Bank Bandiri, Bank Negara Indonesia, Bank Raykat Indonesia, and Bank Central Asia, while Railink – a joint venture between KAI and state-owned airport operator Angkasa Pura – has received Rs 612bn to finance new rolling stock
> 
> ...


----------



## Losbp

*MRT Updates*



Losbp said:


> *Updates*
> 
> *Blok M Station*
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Senayan Station*
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


*Lebak Bulus MRT Station and Depot*



Losbp said:


> *Update Depo Lebak Bulus* :cheers:
> 
> Perataan tanah...
> 
> Jakarta MRT - Lebak Bulus Depot by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Stadion Lebak Bulus masih berdiri kokoh
> Jakarta MRT - Lebak Bulus Depot by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Terminal sementara (yang ala kadarnya)
> Jakarta MRT - Lebak Bulus Depot by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Stasiun
> Jakarta MRT - Lebak Bulus Depot by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT - Lebak Bulus Depot by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Di depan Poins Square*
> 
> Jakarta MRT - Lebak Bulus Depot by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT - Lebak Bulus Depot by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT - Lebak Bulus Depot by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Di Ujung Selatan Proyek*
> Jakarta MRT - Lebak Bulus Depot by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta MRT - Lebak Bulus Depot by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Beberapa Render*
> 
> Nampaknya nanti tidak akan seperti superblock yang di gembar-gemborkan.... :bash:
> Jakarta MRT - Lebak Bulus Depot by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Stasiun
> Jakarta MRT - Lebak Bulus Depot by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT - Lebak Bulus Depot by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13*



Losbp said:


> *Update Koridor Layang 13*
> 
> *Flyover Kebayoran*
> Sudah terlihat rangka
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Trunojoyo*
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*MRT Jakarta Updates* :cheers:



lazioye said:


> ^^
> iya mungkin jalur rel untuk buntut TBM nya hahaha
> 
> kalau lihat lubang udara sepertinya di Patung Pemuda titik awal pengeboran
> 
> tanda marking rel menuju ke calon posisi TBM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic.twitter.com/Wd27J8YGvr
> 
> source: twitter @mrtjakarta
> foto: @protespublik





democles said:


> Iseng2 foto hari ini progress yg di bunderan HI (foto dari jembatan orang paling wah di Jakarta, hehe..)
> 
> 
> MRT HI 1
> 
> 
> MRT HI 2





Antijudischen said:


> ^^ cor roof st.setiabudi tgl 20 kemarin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumur





Aan911 said:


> Update:
> Site Depo dan Stasiun MRT Lebak Bulus
> 
> 20150513_111112 by Andreas Mihardja, di Flickr





VRS said:


> 20150513_094202 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150515_092034 by faris faris, on Flickr





lazioye said:


> dari twitter mrt
> 
> https://twitter.com/mrtjakarta/with_replies
> 
> *calon posisi rel *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foto: @protespublik
> :cheers:


----------



## Losbp

*TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13*



Losbp said:


> *Update Progress Koridor layang 13 TransJakarta di Jalan Trunojoyo *
> 
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Update Pembangunan Koridor Layang 13*
> 
> Tidak tahu apakah harus bangga atau miris dengan progress pembangunan yang lebih cepat ketimbang MRT...
> 
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Part 2*
> 
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Peta Trase Seksi Kebayoran*
> 
> Itu halte serius mau begitu doang :bash:
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Render di perlintasan kereta
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr


----------



## gazart

^^pembangunan MRT masih terkendala pembebasan lahan di sepanjang jalan Fatmawati.


----------



## dida888

amazing JKT


----------



## wwc234

anno_malay said:


> ada bbrp render disini nech
> 
> lebak bulus depot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lebak bulus station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fatmawati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cipete raya


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117763640&postcount=4070
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121886358&postcount=4503
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121886520&postcount=4505
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122031609&postcount=4546
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116904322&postcount=3954
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561794&page=250


----------



## Jim856796

In some renderings, a few of the elevated Jakarta MRT stations are being depicted with three tracks and two island platforms. Most (at least the southernmost three) of the elevated MRT stations are depicted with two island platforms.


----------



## lazioye

*Setiabudi Station *



Wicak_15 said:


> Stasiun Setiabudi
> 
> 
> IMG_1494 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr





lazioye said:


> cr: novandito
> http://www.enjoygram.com/m/1002672589015059157_210199321


----------



## Losbp

*TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13*



Losbp said:


> ^^ Nanti kemunginan besar di tapal itu ada offramp? saya belum liat ke ujung sana sih karena jauh dan kita tau sendiri lah trafficnya gimana :nuts:
> 
> Hmm... saya kasih update banyak nih *Koridor 13 (Tendean - Kebayoran Lama)*
> 
> *1*
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> TransJakarta BRT elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> TransJakarta BRT elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT elevated line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> Hari ini saya mengisengkan diri untuk pergi bunuh diri ke Ciledug buat update :lol:
> 
> *Paket Adam Malik*
> 
> Sepertinya betul ada on off ramp....... dan posisinya tidak persis di depan Universitas Budi Luhur
> 
> TransJakartan BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakartan BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Tiang 001....
> TransJakartan BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakartan BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakartan BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> TransJakartan BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Lajur Tengah ITC Cipulir yang ditutup sepenuhnya untuk proyek
> TransJakartan BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> nanti bangun layangnya gimana...
> TransJakartan BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakartan BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakartan BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *6*
> 
> Halte Kebayoran
> TransJakartan BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakartan BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakartan BRT Elevated Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*The newly renovated Palmerah Station - Commuter Line*



Losbp said:


> Yah kebalap update saya :lol:
> 
> Sumbangsih dari saya
> 
> *1*
> 
> Palmerah Station by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Palmerah Station by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Palmerah Station by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Saya hitung ada 13 gantry :cheers:
> Palmerah Station by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Palmerah Station by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *2*
> 
> Escalator :cheers:
> Palmerah Station by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Palmerah Station by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Palmerah Station by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> 
> Liftnya belum berfungsi
> Palmerah Station by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr
> Palmerah Station by Adriansyah Yassin, on Flickr





daniel ahmad said:


> Stasiun palmerah





daniel ahmad said:


>





daniel ahmad said:


> Lalala yeyeye :banana:


----------



## Losbp

*The new Grogol, Taman Kota, dan Tanah Tinggi Stations in KRL Commuter Duri Line*


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta MRT*

*Blok M Station*



Losbp said:


> *Stasiun Blok M*
> 
> Kemarin
> MRT Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> MRT Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> MRT Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> MRT Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bakal lokasi tiang di sebelah timur (kiri dari arah senayan)
> MRT Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr



*Senayan Station*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Lantai stasiun bawah tanah di Senayan mulai dicor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit foto dan link berita:http://news.detik.com/berita/2964766/lantai-stasiun-bawah-tanah-mrt-di-senayan-mulai-dicor


----------



## Losbp

The tunnel concrete and box girders are ready to be assembled kay:



idayaj said:


> sebelom berubah jadi thread MRT Malaysia, upload lagi deh:
> 
> Segmen beton untuk tunnel udah siap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box Girder juga udah siap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumber


----------



## gazart

_Jakarta_ -Tak lama lagi proyek Light Rail Transit (LRT) akan mulai dibangun. Ada dua rute awal yang jadi prioritas dalam proyek ini.

Dua rute tersebut adalah Kebayoran Lama- Kelapa Gading dan Kemayoran-Bandara Soekarno Hatta. Dua rute awal ini diprediksi bisa 

"Dua rute tersebut diprioritaskan agar dapat membantu memudahkan transportasi atlet saat Asian Games 2018," sebut Dokumen Usulan MRT Pemprov DKI yang didapat detikFinance, Selasa (14/7/2015).

Dari usulan dan perencanaan Pemprov DKI, seluruh rute itu akan terhubungan dengan salah satu sarana transportasi massal lainnya di beberapa titik, yaitu Mass Rapid Transit (MRT), Kereta Rel Listrik (KRL), dan Bus Transjakarta.

Berikut ini daftar stasiun yang ada di koridor tersebut.

*Line Kebayoran Lama-Kelapa Gading:*

Stasiun Kebayoran Lama (terhubung KRL)
Stasiun Simprug
Stasiun Senayan Pemuda
Stasiun Senayan Parkir Barat
Stasiun Palmerah
Stasiun Petamburan
Stasiun Tanah Abang (terhubung KRL)
Stasiun Bank Indonesia (terhubung MRT dan Transjakarta)
Stasiun Kebon Sirih
Stasiun Kwitang
Stasiun Senen (terhubung KRL dan Transjakarta)
Stasiun Galur (transit ke koridor Kemayoran-Bandara Soekarno Hatta)
Stasiun Cempaka Putih
Stasiun Cempaka Mas (terhubung Transjakarta)
Stasiun Perintis Kemerdekaan
Stasiun Pulo Mas (terhubung Transjakarta)
Stasiun Kelapa Gading
Stasiun Mall Kelapa Gading
Stasiun Gading Nias

*Line Kemayoran-Bandara Soekarno Hatta*

Stasiun Galur (transit koridor Kebayoran Lama-Kelapa Gading
Stasiun Jiung
Stasiun Kemayoran
Stasiun PRJ
Stasiun Situ Kemayoran
Stasiun Pademangan Timur
Stasiun Ancol Timur
Stasiun Ancol/Dufan (terhubung Transjakarta)
Stasiun Ancol Barat
Stasiun Lodan
Stasiun Museum Bahari (terhubung Transjakarta)
Stasiun Pluit Selatan
Stasiun Pluit Timur
Stasiun Pluit Indah
Stasiun Pluit Karang
Stasiun Pluit Karang Barat
Stasiun Marina Indah Timur
Stasiun Marina Indah Barat
Stasiun Pantai Indah Utara
Stasiun Bandara Soekarno Hatta

Source: http://finance.detik.com/read/2015/07/14/141453/2968769/4/ini-daftar-stasiun-lrt-rute-kebayoran-lama-kelapa-gading-bandara-soetta


----------



## renshapratama

this is international section bro ^^


----------



## gazart

Photo: the process of preparation of the launching shafts TBM at the Patung Pemuda, Senayan



















_credit foto by @mrtjakarta_


----------



## Losbp

Jakarta will launch our first on-board electronic ticketing system on PPD TransJabodetabek city bus today in Ciputat - Blok M route.... A major breakthrough in Jakarta since this city still heavily relies on cash payments for city buses... The system will soon follow the TransJakarta BRT and KRL Commuter Jabodetabek system which already uses electronic payments


----------



## Losbp

*MRT Jakarta* 

TBM Assembly in Patung Pemuda area


















Gantry Crane almost ready for viaduct construction along the elevated section



lazioye said:


> 31 July 2015


----------



## Losbp

*New Scania K320iA and K340iA bus fleet serving TransJakarta BRT with new livery*



Losbp said:


> ^^ Detailnya belum jelas kapan bus sedang operasi TJ bakal mulai bus servicenya, tapi tidak salah bulan ini sudah jalan insyallah.
> 
> dan juga, *Liputan Bus Scania K320iA dan K340iA yang baru* :cheers:





Losbp said:


> Pertama kali coba jajal Scania sakti transjakarta :lol:
> 
> TransJakarta BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Didalam
> TransJakarta BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> lanjut
> 
> TransJakarta BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> laporan video menyusul ya :cheers:


----------



## renshapratama

At Juanda Station





































The photos are not mine


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta LRT project*



Losbp said:


> Saya izin reupload ya bro endardeep :cheers:
> 
> Jakarta LRT render - Photo by endardeep by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Ngeliat design rolling stock yang ada digambar itu.... apa dengan 2 pasang pintu per train nantinya cukup?....



Planned route map



endardeep said:


>


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta MRT*




cungky said:


> *Berbuat lebih baik buat Jakarta Baru*





cungky said:


> *Berbuat lebih baik buat Jakarta Baru*





Siaga said:


> *Perakitan Mesin Bor Bawah Tanah Proyek MRT*
> Jumat, 14 Agustus 2015 | 00:00 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KOMPAS/PRIYOMBODO
> Pekerjaan perakitan mesin bor bawah tanah (tunnel boring machine/TBM) terus dikebut di lokasi pengeboran pertama proyek angkutan massal cepat (MRT) di bawah Patung Api Nan Tak Kunjung Padam, Senayan, Jakarta Pusat, Kamis (13/8). TBM dengan diameter 6,7 meter dan total panjang sekitar 43 meter ini mampu mengebor jalur bawah tanah MRT dengan kecepatan sekitar 8 meter per hari. Menurut rencana, pengeboran akan dimulai September.
> 
> Sumber : http://print.kompas.com/galeri/foto/detail/2015/08/14/Perakitan-Mesin-Bor-Bawah-Tanah-Proyek-MRT





gazart said:


> read more : http://foto.kompas.com/photo/detail/2015/08/14/66789165318001439485242/4/jalur-mrt-yang-menembus-jantung-jakarta


----------



## Jim856796

Could the Jakarta LRT lines have some underground portions as well as some elevated portions, or will the LRT lines be entirely elevated?


----------



## VegasCraig

renshapratama said:


> At Juanda Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photos are not mine


The rolling stock looks like old Japanese commuter train/subway cars. Anyone know the source?


----------



## Losbp

^^ FYI almost all currently operating rolling stock of the KRL Commuter Jabodetabek are Japanese second-hand trains. The most recent rolling stock to be imported is the JR 205 Series formerly serving Nambu Line






The only exception is the locally made KfW INKA i9000 Series

KRL Jabodetabek by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

Jim856796 said:


> Could the Jakarta LRT lines have some underground portions as well as some elevated portions, or will the LRT lines be entirely elevated?


AFAIK the LRT lines will be entirely elevated.

More rendering of the upcoming LRT project :cheers:



Losbp said:


> *Dari Pameran BUMN stand Adhi Karya* :cheers:
> 
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Lanjutt...*
> 
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Render Stasiun*
> 
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Jakarta LRT Project by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Losbp said:


> The only exception is the locally made KfW INKA i9000 Series
> 
> KRL Jabodetabek by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


do you know why the government prefer to use Japan train than locally made? I am more like the exterior locally made
Did it seen from the quality?


----------



## LeonardEricLi

renshapratama said:


> do you know why the government prefer to use Japan train than locally made? I am more like the exterior locally made
> Did it seen from the quality?


Because of reliability issues, rensha...
And AFAIK it was the Commuter Raliway Company who decided to import, because the demand is high and they need a lot of EMUs really Fast. Also, this year's daily passenger count is way over the forecast, forcing them to act respectively.

Back to reliability issues...
That KfW i9000 EMU has been disrupting the train operations because of it's troubles and malfunctions. Jabodetabek Commuter/Suburban rail network is a system which serves it's passengers with one departure every 3-7 minutes (average), and service disruptions because of a rolling stock malfunction / breakdown is by any means CANNOT be tolerated (there was already a problem with the regular timetables and if we add up this problem, the end story would be catastrophic)...

Japanese rolling stocks are tough and proven to be capable of withstand occasional "torture" on it's operations. Someone should find a way for the state rolling stock company to be able to produce EMUs with reliability and capacity factor at least At Par with those Used EMUs. Yes, indeed the EMUs was old, but it was also used in Japan right now, by JR and some Private Railroad companies (a lot of them). But even if they are old, there are no other Railway Servants that could be more dependable than them, at least for now...

Dont be fooled by exterior appearance rensha, those locally made trains are uncomfortable to ride, especially for the handstraps, grip bars, and the Ceiling Height. And also the windows are fixed type and cannot be opened (imagine if in a packed rush hour, the VAC system was suddenly down, with little to no window ventilations how many people will faint?). There are more seats though, but they just had 3 pairs of doors because of it, so it takes more time to embark/disembark the train.


----------



## renshapratama

LeonardEricLi said:


> Dont be fooled by exterior appearance rensha, those locally made trains are uncomfortable to ride, especially for the handstraps, grip bars, and the Ceiling Height. And also the windows are fixed type and cannot be opened (imagine if in a packed rush hour, the VAC system was suddenly down, with little to no window ventilations how many people will faint?). There are more seats though, but they just had 3 pairs of doors because of it, so it takes more time to embark/disembark the train.


hno:


----------



## Losbp

*Jabodetabek Urban Railway Network Map*

This map comprises all MRT/LRT plans and the current KRL Commuter Jabodetabek network

Jakarta Urban Rail Network Map by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Whats the time line for all these projects?


----------



## Jim856796

I would imagine that there would be congestion on some of the LRT lines, since the LRT's trains are obviously smaller (about half the length and capacity) than the MRT's trains, and Jakarta has a large (over 10 million) population. We know that the LRT lines are supposed to be feeder lines for the two MRT lines currently proposed.


----------



## gazart

*Jakarta commuter network adopts innovative contactless ticketing*



> Sony is to supply Jakarta’s mass transit operator KA Commuter Jabodetabek with a new contactless ticketing system.
> 
> The solution will allow passengers to board trains using contactless card tickets, FeliCa embedded wristbands and NFC-enabled mobile phones across the operator’s 182-kilometre network.
> 
> Sony’s card and wristband solution will be implemented from this month, with the mobile service being added later this year.


*) source : http://www.globalrailnews.com/2015/02/09/jakarta-commuter-network-adopts-innovative-contactless-ticketing/


----------



## gazart

south Tamini Square, LRT Jabodetabek (Cawang - Cibubur) on progress 9/12/2015


----------



## Losbp

ErwinFCG said:


> Thanks to Losbp for providing clear information on all concrete plans for rail-based public transport in the Greater Jakarta area, I prepared the following map. While my previous map of the Transjakarta BRT network was based on the London Tube map, I based this map on Berlin's S+U-Bahn map.
> 
> The map includes the following lines (with made-up line numbers):
> 
> The existing KA Commuter railway lines (K1-K6), with some planned extensions, and all stations (even if the KA Commuter trains currently do not stop there).
> A new KA Commuter railway line connecting the two airports (K7).
> The MRT line that is currently under construction, with both phases planned to be operational in 2019 or 2020 (M1).
> The two 'priority' LRT light rail lines planned by the DKI Jakarta government (L1-L2).
> The three first stages of the LRT network by Adhi Karya, together forming two lines (L3-L4).
> 
> 
> Some other remarks: (1) I used as much as possible the official information communicated, although in some cases contradictory information is available. (2) I avoided having two stations with the same name. For example, according to the official information, there will be Mangga Besar and Sawah Besar stations on the MRT line. However, as KA Commuter already has stations with those names, I renamed the ones on the MRT line. (3) I didn't include Transjakarta bus lines or stops, as I think the entire network might have to be reconsidered once MRT and LRT lines are operational.
> 
> Any comments are welcome!


^^ Great map! Looking forward for your next map with the BRT system 

*TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 Update*



Losbp said:


> *Update Koridor 13*
> 
> *1*
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *2*
> 
> Bayangkan nantinya jika proyek MRT dan BRT layang ini selesai dan bersinggungan disini.... mantap...
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tinggi banget..
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on FlickrTransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *3*
> 
> Tiang disepanjang Jalan Wolter Monginsidi
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flick
> 
> Jalan Tendean
> 
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Gantry
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> Bersanding dengan flyover Mampang
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Ujung jalan layang persis sebelum flyover Gatsu, kendaraan yang ke arah Kuningan harus potong kiri langsung masuk nantinya
> TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## gazart

*The Concrete Segments for the MRT Tunnel Started Posted, Physical Development to Achieve 30%*












> *KARAWANG, KOMPAS* — The construction of the mass rapid transport train physical (mass rapid transportation/MRT) until early September 2015 has reached 30 percent. Prefabricated products of concrete segments for the MRT underground tunnels or tunnel segment had started sent from its plant in Karawang, West Java. Director Dono Boestami MRT optimistic claims to be the first phase of the MRT's construction can be finished in 2018.
> 
> It delivered Dono Boestami on the sidelines of the delivery of prefabricated tunnel Prime product segment or segments of the concrete to the MRT tunnel construction project at the factory of concrete components of PT Wijaya Karya (Wika Kobe) Karawang, West Java, Tuesday(15/9).
> 
> Construction of the first phase of Lebak Bulus ranging from the MRT to the HI Roundabout with underground and elevated (above). "Target completion of the first phase of MRT in 2018. For land acquisition, I think there is no problem, "said Dono.
> 
> Prefabricated tunnel segment products produced Wika 6.05 meters in diameter and Kobe length 1.5 meters to meet the needs of the construction of the MRT in three segments, namely package 104 and 105 in the statue Youth build and package the HI Roundabout at 106.
> 
> President Director of PT Wika Kobe Bambang Legowo reveals, the delivered products currently to meet package 104 and 105 in advance due to prefabricated tunnel segment package 106 will be made at the end of September. "All of the products are expected to be completed by the end of the year 2016," said Bambang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stages of Drilling*
> 
> According to the explanation of the Jakarta MRT in the publication of the video, when the drill machine has completed the drilling of soil along the 1.2 meter, then the drilling stopped and then the concrete segments into dimasukkanlah hole drilling results. To make one full circle, it takes six concrete segments.
> 
> During the process, the crew and equipment safely to avoid the fall of material because it shielded by the outside of the drill machine tunnel (tunnel boring machine/TBM). So a loop mounted concrete segments, then machine TBM will do the drilling again, so on.
> 
> The Kompas daily (6/8) has been preaching the advent of tunnel drill machine that will be used to build the MRT tunnel. Drill tunnel machine for drilling the MRT lines have already arrived at the site of building projects in Senayan, Central Jakarta Roundabout. Workers have been assembling the machine and prepare the runway work under Fire Sculpture Nan Never Extinguished, Senayan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beginning last August, a number of workers have started installing bolt to unify engine parts other Workers drill. setting up a foundation working under Fire Sculpture Nan Never turns off. The Foundation's work in the form of the aisles as wide as 8 meters. The Hall is located at a depth of 12 meters underground. Wires and transverse heavy equipment underground.
> 
> Dono Boestami say four drill machine that will be used was made in Japan in. Two machines drill diameter 6,69 meters installed under the Fire Sculpture Nan Never turns off. Then the drilling will be carried out from a Senayan to Java, Central Jakarta. While the two other drill machine will be installed at the Hotel Indonesia Roundabout.
> 
> To facilitate the work, workers put up two Rails that will be used to drill and the locomotive engine crossing to transport material of soil and rock. Workers also installed a governing machine tools near a crossing drill machine.
> 
> Teddy, from team building contractor Obayashi Shibuya Wika Jaya Konstruksi (SOWJ) explains, to drive a machine drill it requires electricity measuring 6,600 volts. "In one day the machine can drill the ground as far as 8 meters," he said.
> 
> The MRT was built passing through the overpass along 9.8 kilometers. So approaching Fire Sculpture Nan Never Extinguished, the MRT line passing decreases to finally enter the underground line along the 5.9 km toward the HI Roundabout. In addition to drilling, menyiapakan current workers also are building underground station.(AMR/NAD/DHF/DNA)


*) http://print.kompas.com/baca/2015/09/15/Segmen-Beton-untuk-Terowongan-MRT-Mulai-Dikirim,-P


----------



## gazart

*The Modern Version Of The Capital City Tram*



> Electric trams in Jakarta since the era of Batavia. Mode of transportation with rail networks around the capital of this ease of mobility of citizens. At the time the head of the Jakarta Raya Area R Sudiro, who was then the equivalent of the Governor, by the 1960s, the tram is removed. Now, the Government is working to restore the tram presence in modern versions: light rail transit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electric trams on Jakarta's ancient that time across the highway, mixed in a motor vehicle. Light rail transit (LRT) which connects Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, Tangerang, and Bekasi planned across the elevated tracks or paths layang, minimize the passage of a plot.
> 
> The construction of toll roads utilizing side also, optimize the Government's land so that minimal land acquisition problems. The Government is targeting the LRT is ready in 2018, at the Asian Games event.
> 
> "Excellence that LRT flexibility, could cross the road wherever," said Chairman of the technology and Innovation Forum Railways Taufik Hidayat from Bandung, West Java, Monday (14/9). LRT line be created a piece with the highway like the ancient Jakarta tram, it could be the one with the electric rail (KRL) that already operate or mass rapid train (MRT) being built, as well as being able to make a special line.
> 
> Special line LRT more profitable because it can optimize the speed of the train. If using the highway, the LRT can only run 25-30 kilometers per hour in order to be safe in the middle of a motor vehicle, while a special path up to 70 km per hour.
> 
> Taufik explained, belongs to the Group of LRT trains is light because its construction was indeed smaller and lighter than the big train. Bogie (which also contains a train driving axle and tires) on small-sized designed LRT. It makes most of the world's low-floor LRT, similar to the sedan car floor distance from the ground, thereby increasing safety for the user while going up and more friendly to the disabled. On the other hand, a series of LRT usually only consists of 2-3 carriages, total length 28-30 meters.
> 
> *Comparison*
> 
> The head of the Agency's Transportation Technology assessment and application of technology (BPPT) Rajendra Margono Utomo added, the train split into two groups: heavy and light rail. LRT was inducted into the light rail along the monorail train. In the group there is a heavy train and MRT KRL.
> 
> If the length of the 2-3 light rail rolling stock, train weight can be 8-12 carriages per circuit. Load shaft (axle) light rail is less than 10 tonnes, while on a train weight of 2 tons. Power consumption more efficient light rail train than severe. "Power Supply for light rail only 750 volts DC, whereas the KRL and MRT 1500 volt DC," said Rajendra.
> 
> For heavy trains, train width of 3 metres, while the light rail width 2.7 m. Due to the mild, mild train LRT more reliable kind of maneuver on the track with a sharp turn due to play small, has a radius of about 25 meters. Heavy rail swivel radius of 150 meters.
> 
> However, it all makes a maximum capacity of light rail passengers in a little more. Rajendra said, heavy rail system capable of transporting 40,000 passengers per hour per direction, whereas light rail capacity by half.
> 
> However, it is not a weakness of the LRT, including light rail. According to Rajendra, this means the Government must understand the needs of different types of modes, one of which the number of passengers on each route. Better LRT feeder mode enabled, not main mode. "From block M towards the city, for example, required mode of transportation capable of transporting such a person, the MRT is not suitable to use the LRT," he said.
> 
> The main difference with the LRT monorail exists on the number of rail monorail train using only one rail, such as the LRT train. mostly, on two tracks.
> 
> The material needs for the monorail infrastructure more efficient about 50 percent compared with two train tracks. Still, the quality of the material must be assured of Nice. According to Rajendra, the construction of the monorail line should at least wear concrete consisting of K-700, while concrete-made Indonesia generally K-500. In addition, the monorail technology is more complicated. In the end, the quantity of investment monorail and LRT is not much different.
> 
> *The Development Of Technology*
> 
> Technology on the LRT continues to evolve, one of them on the power plant. Now, there is a third rail technology as generating energy LRT. The technology of it before using the cable nets-nets transverse on the train, as in KRL. The third rail is the rail line between metal lap wheels bogie. Technology that's safe for pedestrians because electric rose to area below the train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The developments also at braking that encourage energy efficiency. Regenerative braking technology it makes brake functioning power plant, as well as restoring electric power to the system.
> 
> Meanwhile, Taufik highlight selection specifications LRT facilities and infrastructure. If the Government chooses to train with rail width (track gauge) 1,067 meters, his advantage could make the LRT crosses the existing rail in Jakarta. The width of the Rails to KRL and the current MRT 1,067 meters.
> 
> However, Taufik reminds, LRT worldwide currently more use of rail width of 1,435 metres. If the Government still build using the width of the Rails 1,067 meters, the Government difficulty obtaining spare parts.


*) http://print.kompas.com/baca/2015/09/15/Trem-Ibu-Kota-Versi-Modern


----------



## Losbp

*Brochures*

Information regarding

*TransJakarta Elevated BRT line 13


Losbp said:



Brosur Proyek TransJakarta Layang Koridor 13 :cheers:

TransJakarta Elevated BRT line 13 Brochure by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta Elevated BRT line 13 Brochure by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Click to expand...


Jakarta LRT



Losbp said:



Brosur LRT dari Pameran Transportasi 2015 :cheers:

Jakarta LRT Brochure by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta LRT Brochure by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta LRT Brochure by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta LRT Brochure by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Click to expand...

*


----------



## renshapratama

^^ good....
:cheers:


----------



## gazart

*Jokowi Launches Drill ' Giant ' MRT in Senayan*












> Construction project of Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) in Jakarta still ongoing. Today, the President of Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inaugurated the MRT for Earth drilling in Senayan, Jakarta.
> 
> Jokowi arrived on the scene, at the Roundabout Statues Youth Senayan, Jakarta, at about 10 pm. Jokowi accompanied Transport Minister, Ignatius Jonan. Jokowi seen wearing long-sleeve batik shirt the color of chocolate and a helmet.
> 
> So enter the location of the event, Jokowi directly guided President Director of PT MRT Jakarta, Dono Bustami, to see the scale of the project the MRT. Present also the Ambassador of Japan, Chairman of the Financial Examiner (CPC) Harry Azhar Azis, and Vice Gubernatorial Djarot Saiful Hidayat.
> 
> This is the inauguration of the underground drilling machine or a Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) first to the MRT project, Jakarta, from a total of 4 machines will be operated. Drill machine named ' Antareja ' began operations of the MRT project Youth Sculpture point of Senayan. The name is given by Antareja President Jokowi.
> 
> "Machine drill operated more or less has a diameter of 6.7 meters, a total length of about 43 meters tall, and weighs approximately 320 tons, starting from the head section (cutterhead) until the end (backup cars). TBM is capable of drilling a tunnel underground MRT lines with speeds of around 8 metres per day, "said Dono when describing it to Jokowi.
> 
> With this, the era of TBM construction workmanship line underground MRT tunnel is expected to take place from September until December 2015 to 2016.
> 
> "I always tell them don't procrastinate with regard to infrastructure, because the more we delay the more expensive price," said Jokowi when greeting. At around 10:50 am EST, Jokowi then push lever to work the drill machine.


*) http://finance.detik.com/read/2015/...an-jokowi-resmikan-bor-raksasa-mrt-di-senayan


----------



## gazart

*Jokowi Launches Operation Drill Underground MRT Project in Jakarta*












> *TRIBUNNEWSBATAM.COM, JAKARTA* - President Joko Widodo this morning, Monday (21/9/2015), inaugurated the operation of Prime underground drill machine ' Project ' Antareja Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) under the statue of a youth, Jalan Sudirman, South Jakarta.
> 
> President Jokowi inaugurated the operation of underground drill machine by pressing the lever, then the President of monitor directly underground drill. Jokowi was accompanied by Minister of planning and national development Minister Sofyan Djalil, State-owned enterprises Rini Soemarno, Minister of transportation, Minister of Jonan Ignatius PU and Pera Hadimuldjono Basuki, head of DPRD DKI Jakarta Joon Edi Marsudi, the Deputy Governor of DKI Jakarta Djarot Syaiful Hidayat and President Director of PT MRT Dono Boestami.
> 
> As quoted in his statement, per August 31, 2015, the completion of the MRT project, Jakarta South-North corridor phase 1 (the Lebak Bulus-HI Roundabout) as a whole has reached 30 percent.


PAGE 1
PAGE 2
PAGE 3

*) http://batam.tribunnews.com/2015/09...jakarta?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Losbp

*First TBM Operation inaugural ceremony* :cheers:
































































http://www.tribunnews.com/images/editorial/view/1614909/pengoperasian-mesin-bor-bawah-tanah-mrt#img


----------



## gazart

*Penampakan Bor Raksasa 'Antareja' yang Diresmikan Jokowi untuk Proyek MRT*










_*Jakarta*_ - President of Joko Widodo inaugurated drilling Earth with a giant drill to Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) in Senayan, Jakarta. A giant drill or Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) it will be hollow way along Sudirman to MH Thamrin.










There are 4 machines TBM which will operate. The first named ' TBM Antareja ' which began operating from the MRT project Youth Sculpture Senayan. The name is given by Antareja President Jokowi. In the world of puppet, Antareja is Bhima's son can enter into the soil.










Has a diameter of 6.7 meters Antareja, length 43 meters and does it weigh 330 tons. The giant drill would work every day until December 2016. Every day the machine it could hollow out the road along the 8 meters.










This is the first TBM drilling project phase I all Jakarta MRT 15.7 kilometers (km). The tunnel will be built from the statue of the young man until the roundabout HI, and then forwarded on phase II. Location of drilling a subway line is located near the roundabout Senayan, under the statue of the young man.










Drill machine is manufactured corporate Japan called Japan Tunnel Systems Corporation (JTSC), using the technology of Earth Pressure Balance (EPB), the first in Indonesia.










In his speech Jokowi says, it's been some turnover in DKI Jakarta Governor but this project has not yet been decided, until finally her time leading the Jakarta project started October 10, 2013. He said, the development of mass transportation will not bring in profits that the important thing is the question of the allocation of subsidies and subsidinya from where.

"26 years of MRT is not diputus-putuskan. Why? Dihitung-hitung a good thing to lose. To any use whatever method is most certainly not going to see a profit. This mass interest, "said Jokowi.

*) http://news.detik.com/berita/302446...areja-yang-diresmikan-jokowi-untuk-proyek-mrt


----------



## gazart

*LRT, MRT, Until fast train Covered in the Palace*
Tuesday, 22/09/2015 19:07 WIB

*Jakarta* - Transportation problem still remains the focus of the Government of President Joko Widodo (Jokowi). Some of the large-scale transportation projects such as the Light Rail Transit (LRT), Mass Rapid Transit (MRT), and the Jakarta-Bandung train speed of 200 km/h back into the discussion in a limited Cabinet meeting (ratas) at the State Palace in Jakarta.

The meeting led by President Jokowi, attended by Vice President Jusuf Kalla, Coordinating Minister for the economy of Darmin Nasution, the Minister for national development planning/head of Bappenas Sofyan Djalil, Cabinet Secretary (Seskab), the Minister of STATE-OWNED ENTERPRISES Pramono Tom Rini Soemarno, Minister of finance Bambang Brodjonegoro, and Transport Minister Ignatius Jonan.

In the schedule, the meeting agenda on at 15:00 GMT. However just starting 30 minutes later. Almost all the Ministers chose quietly and reluctantly commented reserved results meeting.

"Today we hold ratas that specifically deals with transportation systems nationwide. Good one city with another city or intercity. Because it is in concern the President and Vp so that transportation problems can be resolved immediately, "said Pramono at Istana Negara, Jakarta, Tuesday (22/9/2015).

Pramono said, the focus of discussion is transportation projects with large scale. From the middle stages of development, has started construction and is still in the planning stages. These are related to the LRT, MRT, and rapid trains.

"In addition to the deliberations of the LRT from the outside in Jakarta, as well as in Jakarta, as well as MRT and also of course discussed Jakarta-Bandung train," sebutnya.

Related to Jakarta-Bandung train, President of Jokowi back confirmed that such projects should be sesai with referrals. That should be business to business (b to b), not menunggnakan funds from the STATE BUDGET and without a guarantee from the State.

"Matters relating to the Jakarta-Bandung train, then there are 3 main points so the direction of the President: that it is business to business, the company with the company, whether it is STATE-OWNED and so on. Second, absolutely not using the STATE BUDGET and there is no guarantee of third countries. It is in that context that's so last discussed and decided, "said Pramono.

*) http://finance.detik.com/read/2015/...lrt-mrt-hingga-kereta-cepat-dibahas-di-istana


----------



## kalapadago

brianlee said:


> I was wondering...since long sections of the busway between stations mostly incorporate single lanes in both directions and are not connected due to the central median, buses cannot overtake each other. What happens when
> a) Express or limited-stop services want to overtake slower, all-stop services (if there are no limited-stop services, then I apologise for the mistake...)
> b) A late bus tries to catch up with its timetable but finds that it cannot overtake buses in front
> c) A bus unfortunately stalls between stations and buses behind are trapped
> 
> Secondly, why does Transjakarta choose to use high floor buses and build stations with platforms rather than use low-floor buses like those in London and Singapore? Both ways, handicapped passengers are not disadvantaged. For the latter, construction costs are reduced because there isn't a need for elevated platforms but rather, low platforms that line up flush with the bus...


I saw this post while surfing through the thread and I thought that I'd give my own opinions. I know, it's a very old post. :lol:

a) There are no distinguishable express or non-express service operating on the BRT lines. All buses stop at every stop/station. An exception to this is the inter-corridor lines where buses would stop at stations in a section of a line/corridor before changing course and merging with another corridor. One thing to note is that sometimes buses only go part of the distance in a corridor, starting and terminating at the most crowded transfer stops. I don't know if they have an official route number for this, but it can sometimes be seen in corridor one, where buses originating from Blok M terminates at Harmoni. CMIIW.

b) I don't think TransJakarta have set timetables for their buses. What they probably do is set the departure of buses from terminus at a certain intervals, say every 5 minutes or 10 minutes. Keeping up with a timetable could be overwhelming, as sometimes buses are delayed at intersections without a priority signal. Don't forget the buslane abusers. :lol: A solution they tried to provide was displaying the location of arriving buses down the line through GPS tracking, displayed in a monitor somewhere in the station, and would give the ETA of those buses. Many of those facilities are broken down though.

c) Stalled buses, hmm. I don't know what they do on lanes with high dividers/separators, but on corridor one and some other corridor, a running bus can easily pass a broken down one by running over the low separator, using the normal driving lane, and after passing, return to the bus lane without much discomfort felt by the passengers.

Now the second part. High floor buses, and stations with platforms. Without the two, it would be hard to achieve the goal of BRT. Boarding buses would take ages, stopping times at stops would also increase. Remember, BRTs are about fast disembarking and boarding (hence the now functional three door articulated buses), and having stations that lets you pay first before you board helps achieve this goal. Most BRTs also cover long distances and pass through minimal sharp turns.

A system with out these would be considered a normal bus service. We have plenty of those, and while all of them uses high floored buses, it would not hurt to convert those normal (with frequent stops) buses to low floor ones, therefore improving the access of disabled persons across the transport network. Fares can be charged on board, as boarding time is not a priority with normal buses.

Cheers.


----------



## Losbp

*TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13*



Losbp said:


> *Update pagi *
> 
> *Koridor 13 - 1*
> 
> Awal proyek
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Dibandingkan ujung satu lagi, pembanguan on-off ramp disini masih telat 1 kaki progressnya
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Struktur tiang pertama
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *2*
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Crossing dengan JORR W2
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *3*
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Bagian disini progressnya juga masih sebatas penyelesaian bored pile
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> Naik lagiii... positif nampaknya di ITC Cipulir jalan layangnya lewat atas
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on FlickrTransjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> Seskoal
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *6*
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Menuju Flyover
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Entah progressnya dan nantinya kayak gimana, tapi kita tahu sendiri kan kiri kanan flyover Kebayoran Lama itu udah rapat banget...
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *7*
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Jalan Kyai Maja*
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Sudah mulai pemasangan Box Girder :banana:
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta Elevated BRT line 13 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Sekian :cheers:


----------



## renshapratama

^^ hope the project will be done soon, i think it's can reduce the traffic jam in Jakarta


----------



## faisalzulkarnaen89

Losbp said:


> ^^ Great map! Looking forward for your next map with the BRT system
> 
> *TransJakarta Elevated BRT Line 13 Update*


Ia, same with BRT Sunway Line and LRT KJ Line in Kuala Lumpur that integrated each other. BRT Sunway Line starting integrated with KTM Komuter Klang Line and ending with integrated with LRT KJ line extension.


----------



## Nexis

Why is there only one proposed MRT line?


----------



## givary98

Nexis said:


> Why is there only one proposed MRT line?


Our governor focused on LRT development first. (Jakarta is host city for Asian Games 2018)


----------



## Balsen

is the LRT going to use pillars on Jalan Asia Afrika?


----------



## gazart

Nexis said:


> Why is there only one proposed MRT line?


because on the MRT line 2 (East-West). 50% track will use underground. And this time the Government is being menggejar the infrastructure for the ASIAN Games. In building the tunnel and underground station of course it takes a very long time. Then the Government opted to build the elevated LRT.



Balsen said:


> is the LRT going to use pillars on Jalan Asia Afrika?


Yap. :cheers:

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*MRT underground station Has 45 percent Complete*
Friday, 2 October 2015 | 09:46 WIB









A number of residents visitors work area construction projects underground station mass rapid transit (MRT) in the area of the circle in HI, Jakarta, Thursday (1/10/2015).
In limited quantities, the citizens shall be allowed to visit the area of the MRT construction project. Excursions are held every Thursday from 09.00-12.00.

*JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com* - PT Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Jakarta calling the current process of building underground stations has reached around 45 percent. Completion of the making of the charge indicators will have is the concourses or public areas of the station.

"To have completed this concourse about 45 percent," said Corporate Secretary of PT MRT Tubagus Hikmatullah when encountered in the work area underground construction project in the HI Roundabout, Jakarta, Friday (2/10/2015).

Concourse is the public area at the station that will be used for commercial as well as ticket sales. After coming down from above ground level, passengers will be passing on this site first before reaching the platform or platforms.

"After buying a new ticket, may be down to the platform. So this public concourse for public areas, if the platform is just a buy a ticket, "said wisdom.

There are six underground stations that are currently done in the MRT construction project phase 1. His sixth Istora Senayan, Station i.e., Bendungan Hilir, Setiabudi, Dukuh Atas, and HI Roundabout.

Kompas.com on the radar. Special at the station Roundabout HI, creation of walls, floors, and ceilings of the concourse has been completed physically. This area has a length of 400 meters and a width of 25 metres.

Construction activities at the station Roundabout HI will soon enter the stage of drilling a tunnel with a tunnel boring machine (TBM).

There are two TBM are currently assembled and will be operated on the site, in the section of the platform. Two TBM in the HI Roundabout will be drilled in the direction of Java.

This activity is expected to be completed in December 2016, concurrently with the completion of the drilling of two other TBM moves from the roundabout direction Senayan.

*) http://megapolitan.kompas.com/read/...asiun.Bawah.Tanah.MRT.Telah.45.Persen.Rampung


----------



## Losbp

^^ I suggest that you refrain from using online translators since the translation results are kinda weird especially the articles that you've been posting here:nuts:

======

Well for MRT, I do think that 2 MRT line is not going to be enough for a huge city like Jakarta. However, the government has already planned the LRT as an alternative to cater the problem as fast as possible to handle the next 2018 Asian Games. With additional 13 BRT lines and the Commuter Line network which is projected to handle 1 million passengers each day by 2019, I'm sure that in short term the LRT will handle enough passengers since the LRT plan itself has already have their possibilities in upgrading to a much larger capacity than the first stage. And if you see a bit in detail about the MRT and LRT project, a part of LRT line 1 and MRT East West line will be parallel along Senen until Kelapa Gading area


----------



## lazioye

*Lebak Bulus Station
#3*


lazioye said:


> Depan Sekolah Polwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## faisalzulkarnaen89

Just share about ASEAN transit system thread..Jakarta can share your MRT or other transit system development progress at here also http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=949098 😊


----------



## Losbp

*KRL Commuter Jabodetabek*

*JR 205 series*

KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

A view on the railway system


----------



## gazart

gazart said:


> _all photo by Danis Sriwijaya_


elevated rail track


----------



## Losbp

*17 December will be quite of a big day for Jakarta*

*KRL Commuter Jabodetabek*

Opening of the Jakartakota-Tanjung Priok Commuter Line service















*Tanjung Priok Station* in preparation




























New batch of ex-JR Nambu Line trains has arrived in Jakarta as well






in the same day, a new Transjakarta city bus service will be commenced


----------



## gazart

*MRT Jakata tunnel.* 























































MRT Jakarta | Senayan Station












_*) http://intisari-online.com/read/foto-seperti-inilah-keadaan-pembangunan-mrt-di-dalam-perut-jakarta_

_______


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta MRT Renderings*



Onmyown87 said:


> udah ada yg posting blm?
> kayanya video2 ini lbh akurat
> 
> Stasiun Fatmawati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasiun Bunderan HI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasiun Blok M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasiun Lebak Bulus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasiun Sisingamangaraja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senayan Station


----------



## lazioye

MRT Jakarta Tunnel

*Inilah Rupa Terowongan dan Stasiun MRT Jakarta*



>


http://nationalgeographic.co.id/berita/2015/12/inilah-rupa-terowongan-dan-stasiun-mrt-jakarta/11


----------



## lazioye

MRT Jakarta
Bunderan HI Station

*Bunderan Hotel Indonesia (HI), ST. Sudirman*



>





> source:
> Instagram donybiggro
> December 18, 2015 7:28am


----------



## Losbp

New Mercedes-Benz OC 500 RF 2542 Double Decker bus for TransJakarta


----------



## Losbp

More pictures on the double decker 

*Bus Tingkat Tahir revisi telah tiba di Jakarta*

ig @yanto.ya54



















*Bus Tingkat Alfamart*


----------



## renshapratama

some bus in Jkt kay:


Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## Losbp

*Inauguration of new TransJakarta BRT Buses*



Losbp said:


> ======
> 
> *Peluncuran Bus Transjakarta - 22 Desember 2015*
> 
> *1*
> 
> Ankai yang nantinya dioperasikan oleh PPD
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Inobus SGL290 yang nantinya akan dioperasikan oleh PPD juga
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *2*
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Interior Inobus SGL 290
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Ankai Gandeng
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *3*
> 
> Ankai Gandeng
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Scania Batch 2
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Interior
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Scania berjejer dengan Kopaja
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> Kopaja berderet
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Interior
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *6*
> 
> Dengan LED
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Acara peresmian
> *ANS Kosasih*
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Pak Wagub Djarot S. Hidayat*
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Penghargaan Bronze Standard BRT
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *7*
> 
> Inspeksi
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> LED yang sudah nyala
> Transjakarta BRT Inauguration by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Buat liputan video biasa ya tunggu kay:
> Sekian :cheers:


----------



## watsupdude

Losbp said:


> *Inauguration of new TransJakarta BRT Buses*


Berkelas warna birunya. Norak yg warna merahnya. Moga2 semua bus di Jakarta warnanya bisa biru spt ini.


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta LRT*



Losbp said:


> *Update LRT*
> 
> *1*
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *2*
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> kay:
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *3*
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *4*
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *5*
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Sekian :cheers:


----------



## Losbp

*KRL Commuter new Kota - Tanjungpriok Service*



Losbp said:


> *Layanan KRL ke Tanjung Priok*
> 
> *KA 2322*
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Hanya 4 rangkaian saja
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Stasiun Tanjung Priok* kay:
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> Akhirnya bisa kesini :banana:
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> Façade
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Hall
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Stasiun Ancol*
> 
> Kemarin saya nanya personal ke pak M. Fadhil dirut KCJ, Ancol sementara waktu belum digunakan menunggu pembenahan stasiun terlebih dahulu
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Stasiun Kampung Bandan Atas*
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Seperti biasa, video menyusul ya :cheers:


----------



## gazart

Update Tunnel of MRT Jakarta | Antareja 1 TBM Successful arrived at Senayan Station


----------



## Losbp

*Video on the new Transjakarta BRT buses inauguration* :cheers:


----------



## Losbp

Some developments in KRL Commuter Jabodetabek 

New installations of *turnstiles* and *TVMs*



Losbp said:


> Baru ngeh..... Lampu di beberapa turnstile baru modelnya baru ya.... di JAKK
> 
> KRL Commuter Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Dan juga.... ujicoba Mesin Tiket di JAKK :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FB Commuter Line
> Tapi posisinya euy... Malah nutupin pintu utama



Currently renovated *Kebayoran Station*



Losbp said:


> Mulai kemarin Stasiun Kebayoran sudah berpindah ke gedung baru... :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FB Commuter Line


----------



## renshapratama

busway elevated track project, it looks so high :drool:


20151220_085643 by faris faris, on Flickr


20151220_093904 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*Zhong Tong LCK6180GC*

TransJakarta BRT - Zhongtong LCK6180GC by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta BRT - Zhongtong LCK6180GC by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta BRT - Zhongtong LCK6180GC by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta BRT - Zhongtong LCK6180GC by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta BRT - Zhongtong LCK6180GC by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta BRT - Zhongtong LCK6180GC by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*Ankai HFF6180G02D*

TransJakarta BRT - Ankai G02D by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta BRT - Ankai G02D by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta BRT - Ankai G02D by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta BRT - Ankai G02D by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta BRT - Ankai G02D by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

*Yutong ZK6180HGC*

TransJakarta BRT - Yutong ZK6180HGC by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## gazart

*Update MRT Jakarta NS line | Senayan Station*














































_- Photo by Djoko Setijowarno -_
​


----------



## gazart

_- Photo by Djoko Setijowarno -_
​


----------



## gazart

_- Photo by Djoko Setijowarno -_
​


----------



## gazart

Itu lubang kotak-kotak kecil nya buat apa ya? posisi lantai U1 (lantai ke 1 di bawah permukaan tanah)










Untuk instalasi saluran pipa, listrik dan udara.



















- Photo by Djoko Setijowarno -​


----------



## gazart

_- Photo by Djoko Setijowarno -_​


----------



## gazart




----------



## gazart

*This Is How We Made The Dream...*

MRT Jakarta Fase I 
Koridor Selatan-Utara: Lebak Bulus-Bundaran HI ​


----------



## Losbp

*Jabodetabek LRT Phase 1B (Cawang-Bekasi)*











Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Masih soil investigation juga
Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Bekasi Barat

Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ *all* LRT route will be operated before Asian Games 2018? Ameen, wohoo can't wait :banana:


----------



## dixiadetie

Can the tiny light blue bus deal with the passengers in rush hour ? Or they only put into service at the leisure ?


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-secures-loan-for-new-trains.html?channel=540
> 
> *Jakarta airport link secures loan for new trains*
> Friday, February 26, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _JAKARTA's long-awaited Soekarno-Hatta Airport rail link project has secured a $US 53.3m syndicated loan for the purchase of 10 trains, state-owned infrastructure financing firm, Sarana Multi Infrastruktur (SMI), has confirmed_
> 
> State-owned train manufacturer Industri Kereta Api will procure the trains with SMI and Bank ICBC Indonesia, the domestic subsidiary of China's ICBC, providing the funds. ICBC Indonesia's president Mr Shen Xiaoqi says the agreement is an important milestone for the lender as it looks to fund a series of Indonesian infrastructure projects
> 
> ...


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta LRT*

A revision due to LRT Line 1 overlapped with the West-East MRT line resulted on the first phase of the local government LRT project to be shifted to Velodrome - Kelapa Gading - PRJ - Kota (note that there are 2 LRT projects right now in Jakarta, one being initiated by the Jakarta's local government and the other one is a state project under direct provision of the president)


----------



## gazart

​


----------



## renshapratama

dixiadetie said:


> Can the tiny light blue bus deal with the passengers in rush hour ? Or they only put into service at the leisure ?


anyone can answer it? Btw [Scania TransJakarta batch 2 :cheers:



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206003356983632&set=pcb.977505042287405&type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1125177024193113&set=gm.977608182277091&type=3&theater


----------



## Losbp

dixiadetie said:


> Can the tiny light blue bus deal with the passengers in rush hour ? Or they only put into service at the leisure ?


They actually worked out carrying passengers during rush hours not because the headway of these small direct route buses had a much faster headway than the regular buses do

*Jakarta MRT*



Losbp said:


> ^^ Yak.... sang master arsitektur pindah haluan kesini
> 
> *Update Jalur Layang*
> 
> Crossing dengan BRT, crane bakal muat tipis kah?...
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Tiang sisi Timur Blok M mulai rampung* kay:
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Jalan Panglima Polim*
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Bagian yang paling dinanti* :banana::banana:
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Stasiun Cipete*
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Stasiun Fatmawati*
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *TB Simatupang*
> 
> Tinggi kay:
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> *Stasiun Lebak Bulus*
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr





Losbp said:


> *Trase tambahan sampai perbatasan DKI untuk langsir Depo* kay:
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta MRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## gazart

*Update Jabodetabek Rail Map *

Jabodetabek Integrated Transit Map by bagazi, di Flickr​
_Noted : 
- All LRT route will be operational in 2018 before the Asian Games started.
- MRTJ North-South route will be operational in 2019._


----------



## gazart

*Update MRT Jakarta Tunnel | NS Line (1)*​


=NaNdA= said:


> fotoNews
> Dubes Jepang Tinjau Terowongan MRT
> Fotografer - Rachman Haryanto


----------



## gazart

*Update MRT Jakarta Tunnel | NS Line (2)*​


=NaNdA= said:


> fotoNews
> Penampakan Terkini Terowongan MRT di Senayan
> Fotografer - Arifin Asydhad


----------



## gazart

"Special bridge" was part of the elevated MRT Jakarta's Fatmawati in the area that will be stretched over a column with a height of JORR toll 23 metres from ground level.



















Box girder erection work span/span 8th in Cipete and employment columns for line kites "special bridge" at the Fatmawati..










The condition column in the ex area land viaduct police, Lebak Bulus Station column work.










In the area of Lebak Bulus will be the location for the Depot and Workshop (where the MRT train care), the administration building, and Lebak Bulus station.










_https://twitter.com/mrtjakarta_​


----------



## lazioye

*Jakarta MRT*



lazioye said:


> Span ke 9
> Jl Fatmawati





lazioye said:


> Stasiun Cipete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasiun Lebak Bulus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pengecoran Kolom Jl Fatmawati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mrtjakarta


----------



## ilyas world

update LRT jakarta :cheers:



Losbp said:


> Di hari berita kepastian itu tersiar kondisi pembangunan LRT Cibubur - Cawangpun juga terlihat lagi kelanjutannya :banana:
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Tinggal pasang Pierhead
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta LRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


MRT jakarta progress..



aan_mustafa said:


> HI Station
> 
> IMG_20160605_124255 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160605_124303 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160605_124359 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160605_124456 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr





aan_mustafa said:


> IMG_20160605_123840 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160605_124359 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160605_124255 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160605_124123 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ nice :cheers:


----------



## gazart

*New Jakarta light rail transit system on track after delay*

*JAKARTA*: The Jakarta city government on Wednesday (Jun 22) began construction of its ambitious light rail transit (LRT) system as it races to complete the first phase of the project in time for the Asian Games in mid-2018.

The initial phase of the LRT, costing about US$350 million, spans 6 kilometres from Kelapa Gading in North Jakarta to Velodrome in East Jakarta.

The entire project, which has seven corridors, is being built by the Jakarta administration. The capital of Southeast Asia’s biggest economy wants to have a transport system of international standards.

"If a developed city does not have a rail-based, modern, mass transportation system, then this is not a developed city," said Jakarta governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama. "We cannot continue to build roads, and try to grow it faster than the number of vehicles we have now."

The development of Jakarta’s LRT system has faced many challenges. It was delayed by a year due to disagreements with the Transportation Ministry on the rail model and route. However, developers are now optimistic about completing the project ahead of the Asian Games in 2018.

"This project normally will take more than 4-5 years but with the right planning, the right partners, we are very confident that we can make it happen in two years," said Satya Heraghandi, president director of PT Jakarta Propertindo.

"The partners that we select to do this have the experience in the previous Asian games Olympic Games to build the facilities within the timeframe."

The LRT route will pass several venues and supporting facilities of the Asian Games. It includes the Velodrome complex which also started construction work on Wednesday.

The launch of the LRT project in Jakarta on Wednesday is also significant as the capital commemorates its 489th anniversary.

Residents in Jakarta are looking forward to the completion of the rail system which is expected to ease traffic congestion and improve commuting experience in one of the busiest cities in Southeast Asia.

_source: http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapacific/new-jakarta-light-rail/2895492.html?cid=twtcna_

*Update LRT Jakarta |* Depot


----------



## ilyas world

MRT jakarta underground progress..



Bluemooncm78 said:


> *Di Lokasi Inilah Pintu Masuk Stasiun MRT di Jl Sudirman Dibangun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lengkapnya:http://news.detik.com/berita/3239472/di-lokasi-inilah-pintu-masuk-stasiun-mrt-di-jl-sudirman-dibangun


----------



## renshapratama

Nice update :cheers: Looking forward for the pictures of the interior


----------



## Losbp

New buses for Transjakarta BRT

Mercedes Benz 1526










TransJakarta BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

TransJakarta BRT - Mercedes Benz OH 1526 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Scania K310IB


----------



## Jim856796

An illustration of all of the Jakarta MRT stations was posted on Twitter on July 14 by @KRLEkonimi (an account focusing on Jakarta's commuter rail system).

https://twitter.com/KRLEkonomi/status/753601913807962112


----------



## gazart

*Jakarta MRT Train Design Phase I (Lebak Bulus – Bundaran HI).*

Trains are currently in the stage of design and manufacturing for the mock-up by Nippon Sharyo in Japan. Targeted at the end of this year, the mock-up MRT train will arrive in Jakarta. As for the first MRT trains targeted, will arrive in Jakarta in 2018.

*Konsep Desain *
For the Jakarta MRT train concept design Phase I North-South Corridor (Lebak Bulus – Bundaran HI) refers to the three major elements that is simple, comfortable and ecological. MRT train is designed with the utmost regard for the essential elements include: modern, comfortable and friendly environment.

*Colour* 
Green is the dominant color used for Phase I of the Jakarta MRT train North-South Corridor (the Lebak Bulus – Bundaran HI). The reason green color selection on the MRT train symbolised the harmony of nature and is one of the elements of color on the corporate color of the Jakarta MRT.




























_https://twitter.com/mrtjakarta_​


----------



## gazart

*The Construction Of The MRT Depot*








Construction project of mass rapid transportation (MRT) train Depot in the area of Lebak Bulus, South Jakarta, Thursday (9/8). Until the end of July, the working structure of the MRT reached more than 50 percent. For the working of the structure line kites, a settlement rate of 33.81 percent or slower than the MRT underground tunnel work that reaches 68.02 percent or along the 3,412.5 meter.

_http://print.kompas.com/galeri/foto/detail/2016/08/10/Pengerjaan-Depo-MRT_


----------



## gazart

*Ministry Of Transportation LRT Construction Update*​


VRS said:


> chapter 1 =========cibubur
> 
> 
> 20160814_114311 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20160814_114407 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> http://m.detik.com/finance/read/2016/08/18/101534/3277688/4/
> 
> Earlier, the Ministry of transportation financed LRT (Kemenhub) the standard rail width 1067 wear millimeters (mm). The width of the Rails that previously was made project LRT has stopped because there is no standard agreement width between the Rails Kemenhub as the owner of suburban LRT project Jakarta DKI Jakarta with the Government as the owner of the LRT project in Jakarta Central.
> 
> Then the size of the railway in suburban Jakarta LRT project revised to 1435 mm, the width of the LRT project rail follow belong to the provincial Government of DKI Jakarta.





VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======cibubur
> 
> 
> 20160814_120101 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20160814_125224 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> http://m.detik.com/finance/read/201...rt-jabodebek-terhubung-mal-sampai-rumah-sakit
> 
> Jabodebek LRT project will connect the Mall To Hospitals
> 
> The existence of TOD this will be the attraction for people to move from the original use of private vehicles into using public transportation in particular LRT.
> 
> "This match the direction of the President of the Jokowi (Joko Widodo). To keep people down from the LRT can meet such as shopping centers or others. So they'd like to use LRT".


----------



## gazart

Infrastructure development has indeed become one of the focus of development in the era of the reign of Joko Widodo-Jusuf Kalla. One MRT, currently built. later the MRT could carry around 650 thousand people per day. One way could be menganggkut 1,200 people.​


----------



## gazart

_Jabodetabek Urban Railway Network Map https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ7Ik-ghM3z/_

Commuter Line | MRT Jakarta | LRT Jakarta | Airport Rail Services​
_*) The final design by 2020 and will continue to be updated. _

*Lebak Bulus work Station concourse slab and column construction work in the area of Lebak Bulus - Friday Market in South Jakarta (6/9/2016).*



















*The work of the installation box girder span to-10 in area of Lebak Bulus depo, South Jakarta (6/9/2016).
*









*Construction works column Fatmawati Station and Cipete Station (6/9/2016).*



















*Construction works column Blok M Station and Blok A Station (6/9/2016).
*


















_https://twitter.com/mrtjakarta_​


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta Elevated BRT stations*

*Seskoal*























































*Cipulir*



















*Kebayoran Lama*


----------



## Losbp

New Zhong Tong LCK6180GC Articulated BRT buses for Transjakarta


----------



## Losbp

Jakarta is going to have its first low floor bus! Scania K250UB buses set to operate in Jakarta by the end of 2016


----------



## gazart

Development path pile Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) is seen on the side of Jalan TB Simatupang, Cilandak, South Jakarta, on Friday(7/10/2016).










MRT line in Jalan RS Fatmawati, South Jakarta.





































_http://news.detik.com/_​


----------



## ilyas world

*JAKARTA* l LRT









Courtesy of Adhi Karya

The LRT Jakarta transport will connect the regions of Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, and Bekasi, better known as "Jabodebek."

The first phase of the LRT project is to cost some Rp11.9 trillion for the three tracks -- Cibubur-Cawang line covering 13.7 kilometers (kms), Cawang-Dukuh, 10.5 kms and the Bekasi Timur-Cawang line covering 17.9 kms.

The second phase will travel through Cibubur-Bogor, Dukuh Atas-Palmerah Senayan and Palmerah-Grogol for 41.5 km, and will cost the same as the first phase.

The LRT is a rail-based means of transportation that is eco-friendly and built to operate above roads and highways.
http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106976/president-jokowi-reviews-jabodetabek-lrt-project









Courtesy of @potaa92









Courtesy of @kinoyxander


----------



## gazart

*Jakarta LRT by Ministry of Transportation & PT. Adhi Karya*
Cibubur Line | location : Jagorawi Expressway


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | location : Jakarta City, Java Island














































_https://finance.detik.com/foto-bisnis/d-3372486/penampakan-terkini-proyek-mrt-di-jalan-fatmawati/1#_










_credit by Its Achy_​


----------



## Jim856796

chazyhabu said:


>


If that is supposed to be the final design for the Jakarta LRT stations, then how come the concourse level is so tiny, besides it being above the platform level rather than below it?


----------



## ilyas world

*MRT Jakarta* l Benhill station 









Taken last week on December 10, 2016.
Location was in Bendungan Hilir Station. Depth +- 25m, missing 500m to connect with Setiabudi. Approximate time to connection is 2 months.





























































































































Credit:Phetoy6


----------



## Losbp

Jim856796 said:


> If that is supposed to be the final design for the Jakarta LRT stations, then how come the concourse level is so tiny, besides it being above the platform level rather than below it?


There's some issue with land use as this project would not use land acquisition at all, that's why the platform area is not that wide and the station concourse would be located above also as a crossing.



















===

*Jakarta Metropolitan BRT Network*

Jabodetabek BRT Network Map by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

High resolution
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31715281675/sizes/o/


----------



## ulamulaman

Is the brt fare still flat? I liked taking the tj when i was in jakarta.. Since I could save some time on the journey around jakarta


----------



## raihanaulia

ulamulaman said:


> Is the brt fare still flat? I liked taking the tj when i was in jakarta.. Since I could save some time on the journey around jakarta


Yep, just IDR 3500 and you can go anywhere in Jakarta


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | location : Jakarta City, Java Island

Blok M Station & Sisingamangaraja Station (20/12/2016).



















Construction of "special bridge" with form traveller in Fatmawati Area & Fatmawati Station(20/12/2016).

















Cipete Raya Station(20/12/2016).










_https://twitter.com/mrtjakarta_​


----------



## Jim856796

Losbp said:


> There's some issue with land use as this project would not use land acquisition at all, that's why the platform area is not that wide and the station concourse would be located above also as a crossing.


Well, I did suggest in October 2015 that it was also a matter of density; The first MRT line is going to serve Jakarta's central skyscraper area, and the LRT lines are to cover the areas of Jakarta that aren't as dense as its central area. It should be noted that the proposed second MRT line is planned to serve some of Jakarta's other not-so-dense areas as well.


----------



## Woonsocket54

"*Construction of airport railway link ongoing despite land clearance problems*"

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-ongoing-despite-land-clearance-problems.html


----------



## Soekarno Jr

3 lines Jakarta LRT : Bekasi Line - Cibubur Line - Kelapa Gading Line



eurico said:


> LRT Bekasi





gazart said:


> Cibubur Line | location : Cibubur/Jakarta, Java Island





chazyhabu said:


> LRT Boulevard Raya Kelapa Gading


----------



## Soekarno Jr

Jakarta BRT Station (finsihed) & MRT (UC) interchange


Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sisingamangaraja Bus Rapid Transit & Mass Rapid Transit interchange station soon to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Fandi Jauhari


----------



## renshapratama

incikhasrul said:


> slow bangat


What is it? MRT, LRT, or TransJakarta Elevated Way?

Progress of TransJakarta Elevated Way Station :































































Originally posted by *Losbp*


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta MRT :





































Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561794&page=444


----------



## renshapratama

*U/C pedestrian bridge over Jakarta Commuter Line :*



























by _raihanaulia_

*Airport Railway Progress :
*








Source


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta LRT, end of December :


----------



## cozyhighway

I highly doubt that 3-cars LRT is enough for 10 million Jakartans even though it will come in tight intervals. I hope it's possible to upgrade it to fully metro network in the future. At least it should handle 6 cars.


----------



## ulamulaman

The shortest headway for Malaysia rapidkl LRT KJ line(driverless) for two car train is every 40 seconds as per current bombardier technology. Even then we have trouble carrying passengers especially at peak hours especially from kl sentral to masjid jamek to klcc. Am not familiar with the places in jakarta but may i know the projected ridership figure for every lrt jakarta station ?thanks


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | location : Jakarta City, Java Island

*Change Design of the Train to Spend a Budget of 17 Billion Rupiah*


----------



## Losbp

*Transjakarta Elevated BRT Line 13*


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | location : Jakarta City, Java Island

Mockup EMU of MRT Jakarta.


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta LRT



















Courtesy of PT Wijaya Karya


----------



## renshapratama

*Jakarta MRT*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## renshapratama

*Soekarno Hatta Airport Railway
*


























by fs169

*Automated People Mover System
*
20170210_083438 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170210_083419 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Balsen

LRT will be running of rubber tyres?


----------



## raihanaulia

Are you referring to the news on the previous page? I think there's a bit of misunderstanding here. Rubber tyres will only be used for the Airport's people mover (not LRT).

The LRTs will use a conventional, standard gauge rails powered by third rail.


----------



## renshapratama

*Transjakarta (BRT) Elevated Way*









Source[/QUOTE]

Escalator installation :

S__5808139 by Ali 14, on Flickr


----------



## Balsen

raihanaulia said:


> Are you referring to the news on the previous page? I think there's a bit of misunderstanding here. Rubber tyres will only be used for the Airport's people mover (not LRT).
> 
> The LRTs will use a conventional, standard gauge rails powered by third rail.


Im refering to news "Hyundai Rotem wins Jakarta light metro order
"


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | location : Jakarta City, Java Island

Excavation for construction entrance west side Istora Station (20/2/2017). 



















Preparation foundry floor entrance at the eastern side Senayan Station (20/2/2017). 










Preparation of casting slab arrivals area in Dukuh Atas Station (20/2/2017).










Preparation of tunnel invert dan first trackbed concrete (20/2/2017). 




























TBM Mustika Bumi 2 in Stasiun Setiabudi (20/2/2017).










TBM Mustika Bumi 1 in Stasiun Setiabudi (20/2/2017). 










TBM Antareja 2 is in the process of arrival (20/2/2017).










Preparation casting permanent staircase access from the platform to the councourse Setiabudi Station (20/2/2017). 










Piling soldier pile in Setiabudi area east of the excavation CT / VT and entrance (20/2/2017). 










*MRT JAKARTA #UBAHJAKARTA*_ https://twitter.com/mrtjakarta_


Peta Jaringan Transportasi Terintegrasi Jabodetabek by Gaz_Art, di Flickr

*PDF file*: https://goo.gl/752EGz​


----------



## gazart

Lanjutan pekerjaan konstruksi special bridge fp3 dan fp1 di area Fatmawati (21/2/2017)



















Pekerjaan pengecoran special bridge fp2 di area Fatmawati (21/2/2017)




























Pekerjaan pemasangan box girder di area Stasiun Lebak Bulus dan pekerjaan bored pile untuk Jembatan Penyeberangan Orang (JPO) area Depo Lebak Bulus (21/2/2017)



















Pekerjaan pemasangan rebar untuk platform slab di Stasiun Istora (20/2/2017)










_https://twitter.com/mrtjakarta_​


----------



## Crazy Dude

Jakarta MRT tunneling work: 100% done! 



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Foto tinjauan Presiden di stasiun Setiabudi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:https://news.detik.com/berita/d-3430001/jokowi-terowongan-mrt-sudah-tersambung-maret-2019-beroperasi





guntur8 said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source ^^ Perhatikan tangan pak presiden :righton::rock::righton::rock:





guntur8 said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source





gubernurjakarta said:


> MRT Jakarta by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr


:cheers1:


----------



## dengilo

Welcome to the club Jakarta!Its long overdue.I cant wait to visit Jakarta once it fully operational.Kudos from KL:cheers:


----------



## Crazy Dude

_Jakarta LRT _
_The rolling stocks, station designs and progress_..



chazyhabu said:


> From area depo Pegangsaan Dua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling stock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasiun tetap desain ini:


----------



## renshapratama

Double Decker Buses in Jakarta









Picture by: Rheza Rivana

Interior








Picture by: Rheza Rivana









Picture by: Rheza Rivana


----------



## aguseens

Losbp said:


> *CSW BRT Station*


Sadiss, apa gk terlalu tinggi y halte BRT ny..


----------



## aim11086

When all these rail transports will complete?
Is it can be done before Asian Games 2018?


----------



## renshapratama

*Soekarno Hatta Airport Railway Station *


















by Detik


----------



## dimlys1994

Updated Jakarta map was added to urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/as/jaka/jakarta.htm


----------



## hkskyline

More : http://www.globalphotos.org/jakarta-transit.htm


----------



## Crazy Dude

_Jakarta Future Rail Transit-Train Transportation_ | _The Rolling Stock (Exterior & Interior)_

_Jakarta Skytrain | Woojin_










_Jakarta LRT | Hyundai Rotem_



















_Jakarta MRT | Sumitomo Corp. and Nippon Sharyo_










_Jakarta Airport Train | Inka and Bombardier_










:cheers1:


----------



## Crazy Dude

Jakarta to speed up MRT phase II & III constructions










Phase I : Lebak bulus - Bundaran HI | 15.7 km - U/C

Phase II : Bundaran HI - Kampung Bandan | 8.1 km - Construction in 2019
revised to > Bundaran HI - Ancol Timur | 13.5 km - Construction in 2018

Phase III : Cikarang - Balaraja | 87 km - Construction in 2022
revised to > Cikarang - Balaraja | 87 km - Construction in 2019

*Source* :

Pemerintah kebut pembangunan MRT
Jokowi tells Ahok to speed up MRT phase II construction and “don’t think about the cost”


:cheers1:


----------



## renshapratama

_*MRT & BRT Elevated Track*_





aim11086 said:


> When all these rail transports will complete?
> Is it can be done before Asian Games 2018?


between 2018 or 2019 bro :cheers:


----------



## jerrytew

Question : will Jakarta MRT finish first before Vietnam's (Hanoi & Ho Chi Minh)?


----------



## raihanaulia

Wiki said Hanoi Metro is to be completed by 2018 and HCMC Metro by 2020. If so, then it would be Hanoi (2018) - Jakarta (2019) - HCMC (2020)


----------



## Losbp

*TransJakarta BRT Line 13*



Losbp said:


> *Stasiun BRT Swadarma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syaifoel





Losbp said:


> Timmy Jonas Hutabarat





Losbp said:


> instagram @erikpp


----------



## Jim856796

raihanaulia said:


> Wiki said Hanoi Metro is to be completed by 2018 and HCMC Metro by 2020. If so, then it would be Hanoi (2018) - Jakarta (2019) - HCMC (2020)


IIRC,I thought jakarta's MRT was going to be finished and opened to serve any visitors for the 2018 Asian Games, to be held in August of that year. I think it is rather silly to wait until after the Asian Games to open the MRT. I would hate to rush things, though.

According to this article at the Jakarta Post website, President Joko Widodo stated that construction of the Jakarta MRT will be finished during the Asian Games in August 2018, and operations will commence in March of 2019 prior to Indonesia's next presidential election. I think there's a possibility that the MRT's construction finished ahead of schedule (i.e. before the Asian Games) so that the MRT will initially operate only for those attending Asian Games events.

Also, according to the map at UrbanRail.net, the first stretch of the Jakarta MRT is going to be one short route at the east of Jakarta? A five-kilometre (three-mile) section from Velodrome to Kelapa Gading Mall?


----------



## raihanaulia

Jim856796 said:


> IIRC,I thought jakarta's MRT was going to be finished and opened to serve any visitors for the 2018 Asian Games, to be held in August of that year. I think it is rather silly to wait until after the Asian Games to open the MRT. I would hate to rush things, though.
> 
> According to this article at the Jakarta Post website, President Joko Widodo stated that construction of the Jakarta MRT will be finished during the Asian Games in August 2018, and operations will commence in March of 2019 prior to Indonesia's next presidential election. I think there's a possibility that the MRT's construction finished ahead of schedule (i.e. before the Asian Games) so that the MRT will initially operate only for those attending Asian Games events.
> 
> Also, according to the map at UrbanRail.net, the first stretch of the Jakarta MRT is going to be one short route at the east of Jakarta? A five-kilometre (three-mile) section from Velodrome to Kelapa Gading Mall?


Yes, President Jokowi want MRT to be operational before the 2018 Asian Games, which means it should be fully completed by Q1 or Q2 2018. I personally think this is quite an optimistic view and I'm not really sure if it could be completed by the first half of 2018.

Well, the original completion date of Jakarta MRT was May 20, 2018, in time for the National Awakening Day. But -- just like so many infrastructure projects in Indonesia -- Land Acquisition issues, particularly around the elevated section, delayed it.

As you have said, the construction will be finished by March 2017. I hope there will be some kind of special service during the Asian Games, which could double as track testing.

For the last part, I think you mistook LRT for MRT. The route you mentioned was part of the Provincial Govt's LRT, specifically built for the 2018 Asian Games.


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | location : Jakarta City, Java Island









_credit @Fajar Kristianto_









_credit @aruniputri_


















_credit @Naufal Yufa_

















*SOEKARNO-HATTA INT'L AIRPORT RAILWAY STATION*
Airport Rail Services by Railink | location : Cengkareng, Tangerang





















































​


----------



## Crazy Dude

PT. KAI Commuter Jabodetabek to serve double decker trains










https://finance.detik.com/wawancara...remajakan-800-kereta-dan-bikin-krl-bertingkat

KRL Commuter Jabodetabek | 235 km










Transit type : Commuter rail
System length : 235 km
Track gauge : 1,067 mm (narrow gauge)
Train length : 8-12 cars per trainset
Top speed : 90 km/h
Headway : 5-10 minutes
Daily ridership : 950,000 (2016)
Number of lines : 7

Tanah Abang-Maja | 55.629 km
Jakarta Kota-Bogor | 54.812 km
Duri-Nambo | 50.803 km
Jatinegara-Bogor | 47.576 km
Jakarta Kota-Bekasi | 26.552 km 
Duri-Tangerang | 19.297 km
Jakarta Kota-Tanjung Priok | 8.115 km


----------



## ratoru

Crazy Dude said:


> PT. KAI Commuter Jabodetabek to serve double decker trains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://finance.detik.com/wawancara...remajakan-800-kereta-dan-bikin-krl-bertingkat


Masih dalam tahap studi. Untuk Depok-Jakarta Kota mungkin tidak terlalu masalah. Untuk Manggarai-Sudirman, Nambo-Citayam, atau Bogor-Cilebut sepertinya agak riskan. Narrow Gauge + belokan ekstrem. Terutama di belokan Manggarai-Sudirman, sudah berkali2 kejadian KRL anjlok. Apalagi double-deck dengan beban penumpang hampir dua kalinya. Bila menggunakan standard gauge mungkin bisa sedikit lebih aman..


----------



## Crazy Dude

gazart said:


> *JABODEBEK LRT BY MINISTRY OF TRANSPORTATION & PT. ADHI KARYA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


System length : 81.5 km
Track gauge : 1,435 mm (standard gauge)
Train length : 6 cars per trainset
Top speed : 90 km/h
Headway : 3 minutes
Ridership : 800 per trainset


----------



## renshapratama

*Jakarta LRT*

LRT Jagorawi-S20170325_142322 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr

LRT Jagorawi-S20170325_142719 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr

LRT Jagorawi-S20170325_142726 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso




----------



## hkskyline

*Transjakarta increases 2017 target to 185 million passengers*
The Jakarta Post
Mon, March 27, 2017

Public transportation provider PT Transportasi Jakarta (Transjakarta) hopes to attract some 185 million passengers this year, or 62 million more than last year's target, an executive has said.

The company is optimistic that the new target can be reached because in February alone, the number of passengers had increased by 34.4 percent compared to the same month last year, said Transjakarta president director Budi Kaliwono.

"As of February this year, we have served 22.4 million passengers compared to 16.7 million in February 2016," Budi said as quoted by tempo.co during the celebration of PT Transjakarta's third anniversary at the Harmoni bus stop in Central Jakarta on Monday.

Budi also promised to keep improving Transjakarta's services. Passengers can report inconveniences they experience while taking the bus.

"For example, if the air conditioning is not cool enough, passengers only have to report it to get the bus upgraded," he said. (dea)


----------



## gubernurjakarta

*Progress Pembangunan MRT Panglima Polim*
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr


----------



## gubernurjakarta

* Stasiun MRT Blok M*
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr


----------



## gubernurjakarta

*Progress Pembangunan Stasiun MRT Blok M*
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr


----------



## gubernurjakarta

*Progress Pembangunan Stasiun MRT Blok M*
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr


----------



## gubernurjakarta

*Heading to north*
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr


----------



## gubernurjakarta

*Progress Pembangunan Stasiun MRT Sisingamangaraja*
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr


----------



## gubernurjakarta

*Progress Pembangunan Stasiun MRT Sisingamangaraja*
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr


----------



## gubernurjakarta

*Heading to underground transition area *
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr
06/04/2017 by gubernurdkijakarta, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...view/view/mtr-corp-to-assist-mrt-jakarta.html

*MTR Corp to assist MRT Jakarta*
28 Apr 2017










INDONESIA: Project promoter MRT Jakarta signed a memorandum of understanding with the MTR Academy on April 27 to support the development of the city’s first metro line.

The MTR Academy will share operational, maintenance and human resource experiences from its home market in Hong Kong, and will help MRT Jakarta to establish a local railway academy

...


----------



## thewolf434

henbob said:


> anyway, here is pulogebang bus terminal :
> https://youtu.be/Nr5ab8k0VAA?t=86
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:
> credit : Andriawan Pratikto


Where this bus ?? What's company?


----------



## thewolf434

Losbp said:


> Timmy Jonas Hutabarat


Where this in google maps??


----------



## raihanaulia

*MRT Jakarta

*elevated sections around the ASEAN Secretariat




gubernurjakarta said:


> Detik.com




Sisingamangaraja Station

the orange-blue building on top is a TransJakarta elevated BRT station, CSW—named after the intersection it straddled.


guntur8 said:


> Source


----------



## Crazy Dude

*Jakarta's Urban Mass Transport System*

*EXISTING BY THIS YEAR (2017)*


TransJakarta _(the longest BRT system in the world)_
On the ground: 210.13 km (12 corridors)
Elevated: 9.3 km (1 corridor)
The current buses are composed by Japanese-made Hino, Chinese-made Huanghai, Zhongtong, Ankai, local-made Komodo and Inobus, European-made Scania, Mercedes-Benz, Volksbus and Volvo.
 
Commuter Line _(the longest Metro Electrified Rail system in Southeast Asia)_
On the ground: 220 km (5 Line)
Elevated/Skytrain: 15 km (1 Line)
The current rolling stocks are composed by Japanese used trains from Tokyo Metro, Toei Subway, Japan Railways and Tokyu, with some local-produced trains from Industri Kereta Api (INKA).
 
ARL Airport Railink Soekarno-Hatta Jakarta Airport: 36.3 km | Airport-Manggarai Central Jakarta
TOTAL LENGTH : 490.73 km

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION (2016-2020)*


LRT Jakarta inter-city line | Kelapa Gading-Velodrome | 6 km (Elevated) | July 2018
MRT Jakarta north-south line phase I | Bundaran HI-Lebak Bulus | March 2019
Elevated: 9.7 km (7 stations)
Underground:6 km (6 stations)
 
LRT Jakarta intra-city line 43 km Elevated (3 Lines) | February 2019
MRT Jakarta north-south line phase II | Bundaran HI-Ancol Timur | mid 2020
Elevated: 5.4 km (6 stations)
Underground:8.1 km (7 stations)
 
TOTAL LENGTH by 2020: 568.93 km

==========

*Jabodetabek Commuter Line*


----------



## Crazy Dude

*Jakarta Public Transport *









*_KRL (commuter line) ; rangkaian (trainset) ; penumpang (passanger) ; hari (day) ; perlintasan (crossing) ; atas tanah (on ground)_

*MRT
*













































==========

*LRT*




























========

*Commuter Line
*


















==========

*BRT
*


----------



## cozyhighway

Don't you think Jakarta LRT should be classified as a metro system rather than Light Rail? Like Manila's or KL's. There seems to be a lot of confusion.
It's clearly wide, fully grade separated, and has big pphpd.


----------



## raihanaulia

I don't think so. The main difference between a metro/mass rapid and light rail is their capacity. LRT Jakarta, with just 3 cars per trainset, is much lower than MRT.


----------



## cozyhighway

Even though it is indeed smaller than Jakarta MRT's, with 20x3m dimension, It's still bigger than other MRT systems in other countries. KL MRT operates 4-cars. Singapore's Circle Line only use 3-cars. Bangkok's operates 3-cars. Meanwhile Riyadh's is only 2-cars.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Crazy Dude

*Jakarta MRT-LRT common stations*
*
MRT ELEVATED*










*LRT INTER-CITY (PT.ADHI KARYA) *










*LRT INTRA-CITY (PT. JAKPRO)*


----------



## Crazy Dude

*Government to speed up LRT construction project *

_...which is targeted to finish in the middle of next year._

_The u-shape girder installation will be faster and more efficient by using this gantry launcher method.
_


gazart said:


> *CIRACAS | LG01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REST AREA CIBUBUR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _https://www.instagram.com/ery.satriadi/_​


----------



## The Polwoman

^^ Looks impressive, I saw btw on new Google Street View pictures from January how the line to southern Bekasi developed as well... Amazing what happens when I'm out of the city for... hanya sebelas bulan!

The period of two years that starts in a few months will be known as the first real blow against the seemingly perennial macet!


----------



## KoolKool

i really like the station design!


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | location : Jakarta City, Java Island

LEBAK BULUS TRAIN DEPO & STATION [ELEVATED]



















_https://www.instagram.com/mrtjkt/_

BLOK A STATION [ELEVATED]





































_https://www.instagram.com/em_er_zet/_

JAKARTA OUTER RING ROAD (JORR) [ELEVATED]




























UPDATE PROGRESS 31/05/2017


----------



## The Polwoman

cozyhighway said:


> Even though it is indeed smaller than Jakarta MRT's, with 20x3m dimension, It's still bigger than other MRT systems in other countries. KL MRT operates 4-cars. Singapore's Circle Line only use 3-cars. Bangkok's operates 3-cars. Meanwhile Riyadh's is only 2-cars.
> Just my 2 cents




Yes I think that is neither an issue. Rotterdam uses 3-car sets as well, and has a lot of other constraints that should disqualify it, but is still called a metro worldwide.


Also, headways are small, it is fully separated from other traffic, well, if one thing is peculiar however, it is the distances between stations (long), that does more fit into the style of a commuter rail or RER.


----------



## gazart

*JAKARTA LRT BY GOVERNMENT PROVINCE OF DKI JAKARTA*
Blue Line | Kelapa Gading Area, East jakarta



























































































source: https://detik.com/news/foto...-lagi-rawamangun-kelapa-gading-tersambung-lrt​


----------



## al-numbers

*Soekarno Hatta International Airport Railway & Inter-terminal Link*












TheIntern said:


> *Sudirman Baru Station*
> 
> Jakarta Rail by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta Rail by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta Rail by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta Rail by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr
> 
> Jakarta Rail by Fagra Hanif, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta LRT Gading Nias Depot*


----------



## atmada

thewolf434 said:


> Where this bus ?? What's company?


It's PUTERA MULYA, an intercity bus connecting Jakarta to Solo vv.:cheers:


----------



## al-numbers

*LRT Adhi Karya: Cawang - Bekasi Timur*


----------



## gazart

*MRT, LRT projects cause floods in Jakarta: Anies*
Jakarta | Tue, December 12, 2017 | 04:48 pm

Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan blamed Monday’s floods on several city thoroughfares like Jl. Rasuna Said and Jl. Gatot Subroto in South Jakarta on transportation development projects. 

"I have communicated and directly checked the scenes. The problem is that parts of the small canals are obstructed by ongoing projects like MRT, LRT, and so on," Anies said on Tuesday, as quoted by _kompas.com_, referring to the Mass Rapid Transit and Light Rail Transit projects.

Anies asked his officials to pay attention to the waterways. Several thoroughfares like Jl. Rasuna Said and Jl. Gatot Subroto and Jl. Sudirman were reportedly inundated by up to 50 centimeters of water. 

He promised to take firm action against developers. 

Earlier, Jakarta Water Resources Agency head Teguh Hendarwan said he had sent letters to the managers of the MRT and LRT to ensure that their projects did not hamper the waterways.

"The sidewalk developments also play a role in this matter," Teguh said.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/12/12/mrt-lrt-projects-cause-floods-in-jakarta-anies.html_
_____________

*The Governor can only blame without action!* 
:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## The Polwoman

^^ what Anies is saying may expose either of these problems, apart from the lack of exceptional flood management required in Jakarta:

- Mismanagement at public transportation projects
- Lack of understanding or patience by Anies

But which of these is true, I'm not sure yet. What I'm sure about though is that Jakarta needs to keep the public transport projects on track at a fast rate to minimize problems when the projects are finished in 2019, and not halt construction as it will not only make the floods worse, but also the traffic in the city. These two are the most crucial challenges for Jakarta in every sense.


----------



## al-numbers

Video on the MRT progress as of the end of November.


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | route : Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus, Jakarta

MRTJ EMU (Electric Multiple Unit) ROLLING STOCK


























​


----------



## tukangmartabak

Crazy Dude said:


> System length : 81.5 km
> Track gauge : 1,435 mm (standard gauge)
> Train length : 6 cars per trainset
> Top speed : 90 km/h
> Headway : 3 minutes
> Ridership : 800 per trainset


i hope the configuration of the train is 6 car length, not in 3+3 configuration, because it can reduce passengers capacity :cheers:


----------



## gazart

*SOEKARNO-HATTA INT'L AIRPORT RAILWAY SERVICES*
Operator: Railink | Route: Manggarai Central, Jakarta - SHIA, Tangerang

- SHIA Train -










_Photo: Yusuf Rifai_




















- SHIA Railway Station -



















_Photo: Dono Haryo_​



tukangmartabak said:


> i hope the configuration of the train is 6 car length, not in 3+3 configuration, because it can reduce passengers capacity :cheers:


_"Of course as is known, this Jabodebek of LRT to PT KAI. Later contract with PT KAI. This is already in the process of judicial review, we hope the second week of January 2018. The second week could've been signing by KAI. *This trainset number 31 there are 186 car (carriage). So 1 trainset consists of 6 car. So a total of 186 car,* "he said._

_https://finance.detik.com/industri/...-lrt-jabodebek-ditargetkan-selesai-april-2019_


----------



## al-numbers

*Long-awaited airport train finally running*










_PT Railink workers check the equipment of the new airport train in Manggarai Train Depot, Jakarta, Friday, November 24, 2017. The train will connect downtown Jakarta from Sudirman Station and Soekarno Hatta Airport in tangerang with capacity of 33.000 passengers each day. PT Railink will conduct the test run of the train on December 2017. (JP/Seto Wardhana.)_



> *After repeated delays, people finally welcomed on Tuesday an airport train linking Jakarta and Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang, Banten.
> 
> Sudirman Baru Station in Central Jakarta, also known as BNI City Station, where the railway route starts*, was packed with people who wanted to experience a congestion-free trip to the airport.
> 
> During a trial period from Dec. 26 to Jan. 1 passengers are charged Rp 30,000 (US$2.2) for a one-way ticket. On Jan. 2, the fare will increase to Rp 70,000, and eventually it will increase to Rp 100,000 per trip.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The airport train, a project that had been in the pipeline since the administration of former president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, was originally scheduled to begin trial operations on Dec. 1.
> 
> Heru Kuswanto, the president director of airport train operator PT Railink, explained that the trial had been postponed due to delayed agreement between the Transportation Ministry and the State-Owned Enterprises Ministry.
> 
> *The railway service spanning 36.3 kilometers is planned to eventually stop at five stations, including Manggarai Station, the central hub of the inter-city train in South Jakarta. As construction work on some stations is still ongoing, the train so far only stops at Batuceper, Tangerang, before reaching the airport. *
> 
> *As the airport train still shares its tracks between Manggarai and Batu Ceper stations with regular commuter trains, several trips on the Duri-Tangerang route have reportedly been eliminated to make way for the airport train, and some commuter train services were apparently delayed because of the airport train trial. *
> 
> PT Railink spokesperson Diah Suryandari assured that there would be no delays during the airport train operation.
> 
> “To ensure that there won’t be any delays, Railink will refer to the train trip graph arrangement [Gapeka] created by railway operator PT KAI for scheduling trains,” Diah said.
> 
> *The airport railway is connected to the Skytrain that connects all terminals at the airport.* (dpk)


Source: http://www.thejakartapost.com/travel/2017/12/27/long-awaited-airport-train-finally-running.html


----------



## ilyas world

*MRT JAKARTA* l DEPO Lebak bulus 






















































by nusihariadi

*Fatmawati Station*








by ynnos_loopracsedna

*Sisingamangaraja Station*

















Credits em_er_zet


----------



## ilyas world

*MRT Jakarta *l Masterplan TOD Dukuh Atas 









Dukuh atas entrance sourch :* MRT Jakarta*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------











































https://www.jakartamrt.co.id/


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | route : Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus, Jakarta

- LEBAK BULUS DEPO & STATION -



















_







_










Photo: Liputan 6






































_Photo: Sindo News_​


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Kelapa Gading LRT Depo - Jakarta*



dicom said:


> *Kelapa Gading LRT Depot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


----------



## Jim856796

What happens if the first Jakarta MRT line finishes construction before this year's Asian Games begin in August? Would the MRT be open only to those with a ticket to events of the Asian Games, similar to how Line 4 of the Rio de Janeiro Metro was only open to those with a ticket to events of the 2016 Olympics in that city, and then open the line to the general public after the Asian Games? They still need to conduct testing for a few months before commercial operations on Jakarta's MRT begin, though.


----------



## raihanaulia

Jim856796 said:


> What happens if the first Jakarta MRT line finishes construction before this year's Asian Games begin in August? Would the MRT be open only to those with a ticket to events of the Asian Games, similar to how Line 4 of the Rio de Janeiro Metro was only open to those with a ticket to events of the 2016 Olympics in that city, and then open the line to the general public after the Asian Games? They still need to conduct testing for a few months before commercial operations on Jakarta's MRT begin, though.


The previous governor said the MRT will open only for athletes, officials and medias during the games, but the administration changes and there aren't any news regarding the operation of MRT during the Asian Games.

Judging from the readiness and completion of the stations, I think it's safe to say that the MRT will not be opened at all for the 2018 Asian Games


----------



## Yappofloyd

Jim856796 said:


> What happens if the first Jakarta MRT line finishes construction before this year's Asian Games begin in August? They still need to conduct testing for a few months before commercial operations on Jakarta's MRT begin, though.


You basically answered your own query. 

Even if everything is finished and installed by August - electrical and signalling included - they need to conduct extensive testing of all systems for 2-3 months before being approved to open for pax operations. 

The March 2019 opening date still realistically appears to be the earliest possible safe start date. But as with all dates on this project, don't be surprised if there is yet another delay...


----------



## hkskyline

Transportasi Jakarta TJ0167|Zhongtong LCK6180GC|Zhongtong Bullet Bus; Cawang UKI by Tim Fotografi Bus Ibukota, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta Metropolitan Mass Transit Network Map - February 2018*







Jakarta Metropolitan Mass Transit Network Map - February 2018 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Link
http://bit.ly/fdtj218pdf​


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta MRT Rolling Stock on the move *























































@rin_payachi
​


----------



## embassyofaudrey

* Rolling Stock LRT Jakarta -
Hyundai-Rottem, South Korea*​


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Jakarta MRT Progress*​


Losbp said:


> *TB Simatupang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @othman_feltkamp
> 
> *Jl. Fatmawati*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dhikafikadila



*Development of Jakarta MRT phase-2 to start in 2018*
https://www.viva.co.id/berita/bisnis...-desember-2018


PT MRT Jakarta plans to conduct the groundbreaking of MRT phase-2 development in December 2018.

The MRT phase-2 will extend 7.8 kilometers from the Hotel Indonesia roundabout to Kampung Bandan, with 8 underground stations.

The construction is financed by the loan from Japan (Rp25.1 trillion).



gazart said:


> *MRT JAKARTA*
> North-South Line | route : Lebak Bulus - Kampung Bandan, Jakarta
> 
> - FASA I -​
> Konstruksi Elevated : 87,99% | Layang : 95,76%
> Total keseluruhan : 91,86%
> 
> Diharapkan konstruksi area atas sisi barat dapat selesai sebelum Asian Games 2018 termasuk trotoarnya. Karena sisi barat lebih vital dalam artian dekat dengan venue GBK dan akan menjadi aktivitas orang-orang nantinya.
> Untuk trotoar diluar TOD stasiun merupakan kebijakan Dinas Bina Marga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - FASA II -​
> Nantinya fasa II hanya akan menggunakan 1 sisi saja sehingga tidak menghimpit kanal batang hari yang berada di tengah jalan antara JL. Hayam Wuruk & Jl. Gajah Mada. Hal ini selain unutk memangkas anggaran juga untuk percepatan pembangunan fasa II. Sehingga nantinya stasiun dan terowongan akan saling bersusun atau bisa dibilang tingkat atas bawah.


*Jakarta Serpong MRT phase-3 feasibility study to be developed this year*

https://www.pwc.com/id/en/media-centre/infrastructure-news/jan-2018/jkt-serpong-mrt-study.html


PT MRT plans to develop a feasibility study (FS) for Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) route extension from Jakarta to Serpong, South Tangerang this year.

Later on, the FS documents will serve as a guide on whether to proceed with the MRT route extension plan.

If the project is to be carried out, PT MRT Jakarta will still invite an investor to support the financing needs. To date, however, the DKI Jakarta provincial region-owned business enterprise has yet to approach the potential investors.


----------



## Jim856796

Yappofloyd said:


> You basically answered your own query.
> 
> Even if everything is finished and installed by August - electrical and signalling included - they need to conduct extensive testing of all systems for 2-3 months before being approved to open for pax operations.
> 
> The March 2019 opening date still realistically appears to be the earliest possible safe start date. But as with all dates on this project, don't be surprised if there is yet another delay...


Oh, I will be surprised, alright. Isn't the MRT's construction supposed to get completed before 2020? I just couldn't tell whether the MRT's construction was behind schedule or ahead of schedule.

Will the portions of the TransJakarta BRT Corridor 1 that have been affected by the MRT's construction be restored and reopened before this year's Asian Games? If the MRT isn't finished in 2020, we might as well prepare for that complete traffic gridlock some people are predicting.


----------



## ratoru

^^ Well for the underground structure construction working will be finished before the Asian Games. However another technical installation workings will not affect the ground level traffic and activities. To be assumed, the Sudirman-Thamrin road is able to be used during the event and the BRT line so. But I don’t know for pedestrian way project that has been expected to be run on this month. And my question is, for how long will it take to finish the pedestrian sidewalk project on the Sudirman-Thamtin road?


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | route : Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus, Jakarta

- ROLLING STOCK -​
Only 2 hours of rest after the train arrived at Toyohashi Port, the activity is continued before the train departed again. Sunny weather, although temperatures are still cool.
This morning carried out the installation of a bogie for the 2 last train Jakarta MRT. With this, two trains will be ready to go by ship. 
To meet in Jakarta! :cheers1:





































*JAKARTA LRT BY GOVERNMENT PROVINCE OF DKI JAKARTA*
Blue Line | Kelapa Gading Area, East jakarta

- ROLLING STOCK -
Made in Hyundai-Rotem, South Korea


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Transjakarta Breaks Record with 500,000 Passengers*
source : Link



> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - The number of PT Transportasi Jakarta (TransJakarta) passengers breaks the new record. On Thursday, March 1, it has served 507,909 passengers.
> 
> President Director of PT Transjakarta Budi Kaliwono said the achievement was contributed by the number of operational buses, route extension, and the Jakarta Administration's OK-Otrip program.
> 
> According to Budi, it motivates his institution to improve the service through the new routes opening, the modes of transportation integration, and connectivity. Currently, Transjakarta has 13 corridors, 113 routes, and five OK Otrip routes.* The number of buses that operate each day ranged around 1,300 units. Special for corridor 13, the number reaches 15,000 people every day.*
> 
> In the period from January to February, Transjakarta has served 26 million passengers. Transjakarta was transporting 144.86 million passengers by 2017, up to 17.09 percent from 123.71 million in 2016. Budi estimates the number will continue to increase.


----------



## al-numbers

Presient Joko Widodo at the MRT tunnel on March 7.










Source: https://en.tempo.co/read/news/2018/...es-Jakarta-MRT-Project-will-Meet-its-Deadline


----------



## Losbp

^^ The TBM should've been dismantled by now, as the project already reaches *90%* completion now.




























*Lebak Bulus Station and Depot*























































Connection to Transjakarta BRT system









MRT Jakarta


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Odd-even policy in Bekasi pushes number of Transjabodetabek passengers*
source : Link



> the implementation of the odd-even license plate policy at toll roads connecting Jakarta and Bekasi in West Java on Monday has lured more people to use Transjabodetabek Premium buses, an official has claimed.
> 
> The bus operator's Djakarta Passenger Public Company (PPD) officer, Dhedi Rasmana, said the company had observed that the number of the premium bus passengers had increased by around 20 percent.
> 
> *“Previously, a bus only carried 20 to 25 passengers, but buses that departed at 5:30 a.m. to 6 a.m. today were all full [of some 34 passengers],” he said,* noting that the Transjabodetabek Premium had been operating since September last year.
> 
> *The odd-even policy reportedly had significantly cut travel time from Bekasi to Jakarta by 30 to 40 minutes. *While usually Bekasi commuters had to endure two hours of gridlock at the Cikampek toll road, now they can safely arrive at Jakarta in one hour and 20 minutes, he claimed.





> Royal TransJakarta/TJ-535 Corridor B13 Blok M- West Bekasi-Summarecon Bekasi officialy operate today :
> 
> 18:03 Bunderan Senayan
> 18:21 Semanggi
> 18:36 GT Gatot Soebroto
> 19:18 GT West Bekasi
> 19:33 Summarecon Bekasi
> 
> Facility =
> ~Air conditioner
> ~Seat 2+2
> ~30 seat plus reclining
> ~Lugage
> ~USB charger
> 
> Fare IDR 20.000/$1.40(Single Trip)


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta Metropolitan LRT | Bekasi Line*





























Bekasi Timur Station











Jaticempaka Station










_Agusta on Journey_
​


----------



## ariki_selalu mimpi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b46u-4vjdM&t=19s

ini LRT Buatan INKA juga kece badai, gak kalah ama korea dan jepang


----------



## LeonardEricLi

namun pintunya kurang, minimal 3 pairs per side dengan double doors. jadi more standing space.

1 seat space bisa muat 2 orang standing

ditambah lagi, ukuran overhead compartment nya nanggung, minimal 2 ransel harus muat bertumpuk/berderet di space 1 orang


----------



## Losbp

^^ Please mind that this is an international forum 



*Jakarta Metropolitan LRT - Rasuna Said*










*Jakarta LRT - Gading Nias Depot*










Malik Maulana​


----------



## zntfdr

*A Complete, Brand New, and Colorful Jakarta Rail App*

Hi All!
It's always amazing to witness the endless evolution of all the major asian cities. 

One aspect of this evolution is the public transportation: it makes the life easier for so many people, both tourists and locals, while also bringing new opportunities and reducing our beloved traffic.

This is why I've decided to keep track of this evolution not only by designing maps of many of the major cities, but also building metro apps around them!










After receiving an amazing feedback for my previous projects, today I've finally released a rail app for Jakarta!

It has a beautiful intuitive map, routes description, travel times, fares and much more. The app core features are completely free, with some more advanced ones available for a small fee. 

You can download the app for free *here*.

Thank you and, please, let me know what you think 
Have a nice day!


----------



## raihanaulia

great initiative! too bad I can't download the app because I don't have an iPhone.

for the map, I think it's better to draw the airport line parallel to sudirman-duri-batuceper line because drawing it through the south might mislead people into thinking that the airport line is a shortcut.


----------



## zntfdr

^^
Thanks for the suggestion! It's actually 10-20 minutes faster (but almost twice as expensive :lol 

Surely the track will change when the full line will open, therefore I wouldn't worry too much now


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta Metropolitan LRT | Cawang - Dukuh Atas Line*










Aal Januarizal










Michael Hendarman










Dayat


*Hyundai Rotem Rolling Stock for Jakarta LRT Line 1*










UPPP Dishub DKI

​


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | route : Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus, Jakarta






















































__________________


*JAKARTA LRT BY GOVERNMENT PROVINCE OF DKI JAKARTA*
Blue Line | Kelapa Gading Area, East jakarta


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | route : Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus, Jakarta​
THE first Nippon Sharyo metro cars for the initial phase of the Jakarta MRT project were unloaded at the Indonesian port of Tanjung Priok on the evening of April 4 after completing their sea voyage from Japan. The initial consignment comprises two complete six-car trains, which will be moved by road from the port to the MRT Line 1 depot Lebak Bulus.

MRT Jakarta signed a Rupiah 145.5bn ($US 110m) contract with Nippon Sharyo and Sumitomo Corporation in March 2015 for 16 metro trains, which are being built at Nippon Sharyo’s Toyokawa plant.

The fleet will be used on the 15.7 km North-South Line 1 from Hotel Indonesia Roundabout to Lebak Bulus, which is due to open in February 2019. MRT Jakarta says construction was 92.5%-complete on March 25.

MRT Jakarta expects to break ground in December on the second phase, which will extend the line 7.8 km from Hotel Indonesia Roundabout to Kampung Bandan station in North Jakarta. Phase 2 will add eight underground stations to Line 1.














































_PT. MRT Jakarta_​


----------



## ratoru

zntfdr said:


> Hi All!
> It's always amazing to witness the endless evolution of all the major asian cities.
> 
> One aspect of this evolution is the public transportation: it makes the life easier for so many people, both tourists and locals, while also bringing new opportunities and reducing our beloved traffic.
> 
> This is why I've decided to keep track of this evolution not only by designing maps of many of the major cities, but also building metro apps around them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving an amazing feedback for my previous projects, today I've finally released a rail app for Jakarta!
> 
> It has a beautiful intuitive map, routes description, travel times, fares and much more. The app core features are completely free, with some more advanced ones available for a small fee.
> 
> You can download the app for free *here*.
> 
> Thank you and, please, let me know what you think
> Have a nice day!


Anyone could help us to improve this google based map for Jakarta Metro System too? I just realized the public transportation line is just dedicated to the KAI former line for intercity train. It will make foreign people esp. for who stays attached to internet based map in finding a best route using any local transportation system in Jakarta. Thank you.


----------



## lechevallierpatrick

gazart said:


> *MRT JAKARTA*
> North-South Line | route : Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus, Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> *JAKARTA LRT BY GOVERNMENT PROVINCE OF DKI JAKARTA*
> Blue Line | Kelapa Gading Area, East jakarta


Thank you for the great Pictures!On the first pictures (tunnel) there is catenary and on the last pictures I can see 3rd rail.Will they use both systems?Thanks....


----------



## Losbp

^^ MRT will run with catenary and LRT will use the 3rd rail electrification system 

More on the LRT

*LRT Jakarta Line 1*




























Widyantoro Cengkir


With the same ship that brought the MRT new rolling stock, KRL Commuter Line suburban service also received new used rolling stock from Tokyo Metro





































:cheers:


----------



## westlondonbloke

^^

How do you even define a bad looking LRT? hno: It’s incredibly subjective.

I don’t know where you read that from, but if anything, Jakarta LRT by Jakpro is and will be the better looking one in comparison to Jabodebek LRT by PT. ADHI, in the sense of higher quality construction materials, better designed stations and box girders and rolling stock from Hyundai Rotem, but that’s about it.

It is really too soon to judge which one of the two will be better looking than the other, as Jabodebek LRT is only a third of the way to finishing. Heck, Taman Mini LRT station has only just begun constructing its steel frames. The rolling stock for Jabodebek LRT will be made locally by PT. INKA and will have a high degree of automation, as is the one from Hyundai Rotem. All stations are even equipped with Platform Screen Doors (PSDs).


----------



## antoinetonee

ddes said:


> When tbe political will is there, Indonesia delivers.
> 
> I read that the Jakarta LRT will look kinda bad, but the point was not for beautifcation per se but expansion, and that we will see a lot more of these lines, connecting Soekarno-Hatta and Karawang(?? Is it still Karawang).


I would like to see more of these trains not only in Jakarta (imho it needs more heavy rails) in secondary cities, as far as I remember Medan and Semarang light metro will also likely to utilize the INKA cars. I also reckon we will see them operating in let's say, other SEA and African cities, provided they manage to fix faults found during the trial run in Palembang (and more agressive marketing).


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | route : Kampung Bandan - Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus, Jakarta

- Fatmawati Road & Sisingamangaraja Station -



















_Photo: Roni Mangenoalam_​


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*LRT Jabodebek*



ptt76 said:


> Ubox Lifter for Longspan Kali Bekasi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by : agusta prasetyo


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | route : Kampung Bandan - Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus, Jakarta

- Sisingamangaraja Station -
































































_Photo: Bambang Tutuko_
__________________











_Photo: Roni Mangenoalam_​


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta MRT Phase 1*



Losbp said:


> *Stasiun Blok M*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krishnanda Pasha





Losbp said:


> *Stasiun Bundaran HI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krishnanda Pasha





Losbp said:


> Test run MRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K. Pasha


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta MRT North-South Line*






*MRT Bundaran HI*

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Faregates

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Paid Area

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Platform Bundaran HI

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

*Trial Run Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus*

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Stasiun Blok M

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Blok A

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta - Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

MRT Jakarta Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Jakarta from above 

MRT Jakarta Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr[/QUOTE]



Losbp said:


> MRT Jakarta Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> MRT Jakarta Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *Depot Lebak Bulus*
> 
> MRT Jakarta Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> MRT Jakarta Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> MRT Jakarta Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> MRT Jakarta Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> MRT Jakarta Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> MRT Jakarta Trial Run by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | route : Kampung Bandan - Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus, Jakarta

- Coming Soon / March 2019 -









































































_photo: darisarch_​


----------



## ilyas world

Depo MRTJ from above..









Credit : @pakindro


----------



## ilyas world

JAKARTA LRT BY GOVERNMENT OF JAKARTA
Kelapa Gading - Velodrome *#PHASE 1*






@ptwijayakarya

DEPO LRT Progress..










Credit : @andreas_lumintang









Credit : @al_bert17


----------



## ilyas world

*TransJakarta BRT New Look 2019*










TransJakarta (stylised as transjakarta) is a bus rapid transit (BRT) system in Jakarta, Indonesia. It was the first BRT system in Asia. TransJakarta commenced operations on 15 January 2004 with the aim of providing a fast public transport system to help reduce rush hour traffic. The buses run in dedicated lanes and ticket prices are subsidized by the regional government.










As of 2018, TransJakarta has the world's longest BRT system (251.2 km in length). About 189.8 million passengers used the service of TransJakarta in the year of 2018. At present TransJakarta has 13 primary routes and 10 cross-corridor routes. In addition, there are 18 'feeder' routes that serve beyond the exclusive busway corridors to serve satellite cities in Greater Jakrta. TransJakarta had a total of 155 routes as of January, 2019 (corridor, cross route & feeder route) - a significant increase from 41 routes in 2015. The number of TransJakarta buses has also increased dramatically, from 605 buses in 2015 to 15,00 buses in 2017, and plans to double that number to 3,000. The fare has remained Rp 3,500 (27 US cents) per passenger since operations began.









TransJakarta operates Scania, Mercedes Benz, and Daewoo Bus. Also operates Chinese-made Huanghai, Zhongtong, Ankai, and local-made Komodo and Inobus articulated buses on long and straight corridors.
.
.
© @darisarch



Losbp said:


> by Adriansyah Yasin


----------



## Zaz965

one more pic about LRT jakarta








http://www.globalindonesianvoices.c...vestors-mulling-to-enter-jakarta-lrt-project/


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | route : Kampung Bandan - Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus, Jakarta

- Dukuh Atas Station -









_Instagram @mrtjakarta_​__________________


*Jakarta receives Rp 9 trillion loan for phase 2 of MRT project*

The Finance Ministry signed over to the Jakarta administration on Wednesday the first installment of a Japanese loan meant to finance Phase 2 of the MRT project.

The 70.021 billion yen (US$632.64 million, or Rp 9.3 trillion) from the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) was agreed to in a deal reached on Oct. 24 last year with the Finance Ministry. The total investment needed for Phase 2 of the project is Rp 22.5 trillion. 

“The signing was an important milestone for Phase 2 of the MRT project. We are hoping that PT MRT Jakarta can immediately start work in the field,” Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan said at City Hall on Wednesday.

_https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...trillion-loan-for-phase-2-of-mrt-project.html_


----------



## The Polwoman

Now it starts to look like it, almost the final situation in the pics. A job done very well :cheers:

Sometimes it looks a little empty, but I can live with that as a sufficient transportation system in Jakarta has sky-high priority above all kinds of frills.


----------



## antoinetonee

I think they should also prioritize the LRT network as easier and cheaper option, because it's indigenously-developed. They could build 3-4 lines of such thing for one heavy rail line and would end up building 4-5 lines simultaneously (like what happens right now).


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | route : Kampung Bandan - Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus, Jakarta

- Lebak Bulus Station -









































































_photo: rezza habibie_​


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | route : Kampung Bandan - Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus, Jakarta

- Fatmawati Station -




























_photo: abephotography_​


----------



## embassyofaudrey




----------



## diz

Congrats, Jakarta! Looks amazing.


----------



## In D'Business

Wait, has the MRT opened?


----------



## metalsonic

In D'Business said:


> Wait, has the MRT opened?



Not yet, still on testing. It will open at end of March


----------



## The Polwoman

- the general public can visit from 12 march when registered via internet
- two weeks later is when it fully opens


----------



## Sidsider

The Differences between MRT, LRT and Commuter Line


Jakarta, which has topped various lists of cities with the world’s worst traffic, enters a new era this year. This month, it will welcome the country’s first mass rapid transit (MRT) and the capital’s first light rail transit (LRT).

The gov't hopes the new transit modes will see more people leave their cars or motorbikes at home and opt for public transportation to get around the city. 

Passengers can expect to easily hop between different modes of transportation on a trip.










Jakarta MRT 




























Jakarta LRT 




























JaBoDeTaBek Commuter Line (KRL)


----------



## The Polwoman

^^ 65000 per day? That seems rather low though. If you got standing 50 people in one car, there are 6 of them (300) and headway is 5min (*12=3600), then it's about 65000 in just one direction, on one spot on the line. Expect 100k in a few years.


----------



## In D'Business

I really don't like the plastic moulded seats on the MRT. Could've done with some moquette (is that how you spell it?) patterning.


----------



## cis logos

Plastic, or other non-absorbant material, in my opinion, is the best thing to put in a crowded public transport for the tropical area. The train, of course, is air-conditioned, but I prefer to have this 'cooling' sensation after a walk in the hot air outside when I sit on the seat.

For long-trip train and bus, that's a different case, there should be a cushion for that.


----------



## Sidsider

The Polman said:


> ^^ 65000 per day? That seems rather low though. If you got standing 50 people in one car, there are 6 of them (300) and headway is 5min (*12=3600), then it's about 65000 in just one direction, on one spot on the line. Expect 100k in a few years.


Here is the infographic of Jakarta MRT phase I.











It mentions that passenger capacity of each car is actually 332 passangers. Imagine on one train, which will have six cars and a maximum capacity of 1,950 passengers, and a train operating every five minutes. That’s their capacity. But based on their survey, the approximate number of passengers who will use the MRT in one day is estimated to be around 65,000. I somewhat agree with you though, the capicity could be way more than that like around 173,400 person/day based on my calculation.

I guess its probably because the change takes time especially with Indonesian people’s mindset. At few operational years in the beginning, people will probably still prefer using their private transportation rather than using cheap transportation given by the government. 

Secondly, this first line of MRT Jakarta is way too short.. Given that there is around 8 millions people in Jakarta at night, and 10–11 millions at day, Jakarta needs hundreds of kilometers of railways (whatever we call it, MRT, LRT etc) or, at least, dedicated bus lanes and this development should include many many more lines, not just around 8 lines of today’s CL or 15 lines of TransJakarta or 1 line of MRT.

The MRT and LRT networks need to be continuously expanded. A delay in expansion will result in an underperformed and uncomfortable ride just within few years of operation. This is what happened to Kuala Lumpur LRT systems for years of delay in expansion. Taking LRT daily to work during peak hours is no longer bearable. Based on latest info, the LRT network has now been expanded and new MRT will be operational in a few months time.


----------



## gazart

*MRT JAKARTA*
North-South Line | route : Kampung Bandan - Bundaran HI - Lebak Bulus, Jakarta

- ASEAN Station -


----------



## antoinetonee

Sidsider said:


> Here is the infographic of Jakarta MRT phase I.
> 
> The MRT and LRT networks need to be continuously expanded. A delay in expansion will result in an underperformed and uncomfortable ride just within few years of operation. This is what happened to Kuala Lumpur LRT systems for years of delay in expansion. Taking LRT daily to work during peak hours is no longer bearable. Based on latest info, the LRT network has now been expanded and new MRT will be operational in a few months time.


If the current and next admistration have the will, it is very doable because they already have resources and tools almost other countries at the same level of development don't have, namely hundreds of bus lines and most importantly, indigenously-developed train industry. They could easily pull something like what Indian megacities are doing right now in terms of network (and even better ridership-wise because the govt takes care of the feeders very seriously unlike the Indians).


----------



## Losbp

*Jakarta MRT*

A 2-week limited trial run is now open for public through online registration



dicom said:


> *Cipete Raya Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bendungan Hilir Station*
> Entrance dengan eskalator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ardikaprasetya_
> 
> Entrance dengan tangga biasa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rifqyxfauzi
> 
> *Setiabudi Astra Station Entrance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @shuntanakamm
> 
> *Coming soon AW (Senayan Station)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @taspiknik
> 
> *Fatmawati Station*


----------



## gazart

*Indonesians get first chance to ride subway in traffic-clogged capital*

_Indonesia's capital, Jakarta, held on Tuesday the first public trial run of its US$3 billion mass rapid transit (MRT) system aimed at improving transport conditions in a city suffering some of the worst traffic jams in the world._








JAKARTA : Indonesia's capital, Jakarta, held on Tuesday (Mar 12) the first public trial run of its US$3 billion mass rapid transit (MRT) system aimed at improving transport conditions in a city suffering some of the worst traffic jams in the world. The MRT, which is officially due to open on Mar 26, was developed with Japanese expertise and funding, and is a centre-piece of an infrastructure boom under President Joko Widodo, who is seeking re-election in April.

Dozens of excited residents, many of them students, rode in the shiny, air-conditioned carriages, tested the ticketing machines, and wandered through the stations.

"I'm impressed that it's like any foreign country, like Singapore!" said Mika, a 23-year-old student, who registered weeks ago for the trial run.

But some passengers complained that facilities in some stations and feeder lines had not been finished.

"Some of the supporting infrastructure ... for pedestrians and passengers is very incomplete," said Irfan, 40, who had brought his son along for the subway ride.

Construction workers in hard hats were racing to finish up walkways and other facilities in some stations. The first phase is a 16km stretch that runs partially underground from south to central Jakarta along one of the city's main thoroughfares. The train takes about 30 minutes, compared with more than an hour by car in regular traffic. Construction of the second line - an 8km stretch that ends in north Jakarta - is underway and it should be operational by 2025.








Ticket prices have been set at an initial 10,000 rupiah (70 US cents) and the trains can carry more than 28,000 passengers a day. Delayed for more than 20 years, the project was finally launched in 2013, with the first line originally scheduled to open in 2018. As well as it awful traffic jams, Jakarta regularly suffers from floods and earthquakes and the MRT was built to withstand such disasters, said Silvia Halim, construction director of PT MRT, the Indonesian-Japanese consortium that is developing the network. 

"We have used the reference of standards from Japan," Halim said. "The structure of the tunnel and the viaduct can hold up against a magnitude of 8 or equivalent."

Flood barriers have been installed to protect the underground stations from inundation, she said.

_Read more at https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...de-subway-in-traffic-clogged-capital-11336216_


----------



## netaholics13

pictures from my ride during the trial last week.

Got in at Blok M station (elevated)
Got out at Bundaran HI (temporary terminus station, underground)

if by taxi/car, from Blok M to HI roundabout during peak hours, it may take 45 mins. but with MRT, it took only 13 mins!



netaholics13 said:


> terlihat masih ada space di sisi kiri tangga, mudah2an untuk escalator ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jadi jalur tengah buat parkir atau muter balik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peron 1 ke Lebak Bulus, 4 ke HI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lift di peron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> platform screen door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gedung ASEAN dan Bareskrim Polri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view setelah Stasiun Sisingamangaraja (ASEAN), sebelum masuk ke underground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senayan station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namanya belum diganti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasiun Sisingamangaraja (ASEAN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akhirnya uang logam seribuan bakalan lebih berguna selain uang kembalian dan bayar parkian pinggir jalan :lol:


----------



## netaholics13

*Jokowi approves Rp 571 trillion (US$ 40.12 B) in Greater Jakarta infrastructure projects*



> President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has said the central government approved infrastructure projects worth Rp 571 trillion (US$40.12 billion) in Jakarta and its satellite cities – Depok, Tangerang and Bekasi – after they were proposed by Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan.
> 
> “We have made the decision that, within the next 10 years, we will complete projects with a total investment value of Rp 571 trillion,” Jokowi said in Jakarta on Tuesday. The decision was made during a limited Cabinet meeting at the Presidential Office.
> 
> Jokowi explained that the projects would improve public transportation in Greater Jakarta.
> 
> According to the Jakarta administration, the city will have *223 kilometers of MRT tracks, 116 km of light rapid transit (LRT) tracks and a bus rapid transit (BRT) network that covers 2,149 km.*


source: https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2019/03/20/jokowi-approves-rp-571-trillion-in-greater-jakarta-infrastructure-projects.html


----------



## Sidsider

Inauguration Ceremony of Jakarta MRT Phase 1 and Groundbreaking Ceremony of Jakarta MRT Phase 2



















After almost two decades of onagain-off-again planning and changes in the consortium’s funding, designing and construction of the railway, trains, stations and related components, finally today, Jakarta's long-awaited MRT phase I project inaugurated by president Jokowi.




























At the same time with the groundbreaking ceremony of Jakarta MRT phase 2.










*Phase 1* : complete

Lebak Bulus - Bundaran HI | 15.7 km (elevated & underground)
*Phase 2* : expected to be operational in 2024

2a : Bundaran HI - Kota Tua | 8 km (underground)
2b : Kota Tua - Ancol Timur | 6.6 km (underground)

https://republika.co.id/berita/ekonomi/korporasi/poull0383/menhub-mrt-fase-ii-siap-dibangun


----------



## Sidsider

Good news. President Jokowi has instructed Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan to begin the next phase of construction of an east-west line covering a distance of 87 kilometers this year. :banana:

[BREAKING] Jokowi: Rute MRT Timur-Barat Dibangun Tahun Ini



> Jakarta, IDN Times - Presiden RI, Joko 'Jokowi' Widodo mengatakan Moda Raya Terpadu (MRT) Jakarta koridor timur-barat (east-west) akan dibangun tahun ini. Diketahui, fase MRT east-west terbentang dari Cikarang hingga ke Balaraja.
> 
> Saat meresmikan MRT di panggung utama kawasan Bundaran HI, Jakarta Pusat, Jokowi juga sempat meminta pendapat publik yang hadir perihal pembangunan MRT koridor timur-barat tersebut.
> 
> "Tahun ini, tadi saya perintahkan juga untuk memulai rute timur-barat mulai tahun ini. Setuju gak? Yang setuju tunjuk jari," tanya Jokowi dari atas panggung, Minggu (24/3).
> 
> Sontak, publik langsung kompak berteriak setuju atas ucapan Jokowi.
> 
> Dalam paparannya, Jokowi juga berpesan kepada pengguna MRT agar menjaga kebersihan, tertib antre, dan menegakkan budaya disiplin waktu.


https://www.idntimes.com/news/indon...-rute-mrt-timur-barat-dibangun-tahun-ini/full










*North-South Line*

*Phase 1* : complete

Lebak Bulus - Bundaran HI | 15.7 km (elevated & underground)
*Phase 2* : expected to be operational in 2024

2a : Bundaran HI - Kota Tua | 8 km (underground)
2b : Kota Tua - Ancol Timur | 6.6 km (underground)

*East-West Line *

*Phase 3* : expected to be operational in 2026-2028

Cikarang - Balaraja | 87 km

https://ekonomi.bisnis.com/read/201...asuki-fase-iii-koneksikan-koridor-timur-barat


----------



## Losbp

*Greater Jakarta LRT*

Cawang - Harjamukti









































































*Cawang - Bekasi Jatimulya
*

St. Jaticempaka


















St. Cikunir 1










St. Cikunir 2










St. Bekasi Timur











APR


----------



## Buitenzorg

The difference between LRT, MRT, and CommuterLine in (Greater) Jakarta:


----------



## LeonardEricLi

^^ Dan paparannya masih salah kaprah...


----------



## ilyas world

Long Journey in realizing the Jakarta MRT 🇮🇩

*#1985 *: Head of the Indonesian Research and Technology Agency, BJ Habibie, initiated the MRT Development

*#1995* : Governor Soerjadi Soedirja explores the MRT projec

*#1997* : Stop because of the Asian monetary crisis in which Indonesia suffered the worst impact in the region

​*#2002* : Governor Sutiyoso reviews the feasibility of the MRT

*#2005* : MRT Jakarta is a national project

*#2008* : PT Mass Rapid Transit Jakarta was established; Governor Fauzi Bowo prepares the construction of the MRT project

*#2012* : Governor Joko Widodo explores the MRT project

*#2013* : The MRT project starts

*#2014* : Governor Basuki Tjahaja Purnama (Ahok) continues the MRT project

*#2018* : Governor Anies Baswedan named the MRT train ; Ratangga (War Chariot).

*#2019 *: President Joko Widodo inaugurates the Jakarta MRT














































































All source Taken by @anggahrmdh @rezapalelo @darisarch @wilichoasa


----------



## falp6

Congratulations Jakarta!


----------



## japanese001




----------



## antoinetonee

^^

They have to set the fare low, perhaps similar to that of TransJakarta or the commuter train. This is a city where even slum dwellers can afford to abuse mopeds at walking distance! Setting the fare in uncompetitive value (relative to the cost to operate motorcycle) would doom the ridership and operation of the metro (a la much of Indian metros and recently Palembang LRT).


----------



## Sidsider

Jakarta Mass Public Transportation Integrated Map












_MRT_









_LRT_









_Commuter Line_








_
Airport Train (Rail Link)_








_
SkyTrain (Angkasa Pura)_









_BRT (TransJakarta)_


----------



## EywaEywa

*JAKARTA MRT*







Originally Posted by ilyas world







Originally Posted by dicom








Originally Posted by teofani21792


----------



## EywaEywa

*JAKARTA LRT*























Originally Posted by Siaga







Originally Posted by embassyofaudrey


----------



## Sidsider




----------



## In D'Business

Ooh, the MRT looks fancy! Out of curiosity, what are the peak headways/frequencies?



netaholics13 said:


> Stasiun Sisingamangaraja (ASEAN)


Oh, look, TJ Busway Corridor 13 goes over the MRT here... Shame there's no direct interchange between the two.


----------



## arafuru

^^
The headways during busy hours will be 5 minutes.

There's a plan to integrate those TJ and MRT station. They just announced the winning design (see below). Should be materialized soon.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBwTCwFzBMXN/


----------



## liewzr88

^^ 

I like the fact the designer managed to backronym the name Simpang CSW (Centrale Stichting Wederopbouw) into Cakra Selaras Wahana (literally meaning mode integrating connector). Genius!


----------



## eurico

Jakarta's MRT

Stasiun MRT Blok M









https://www.instagram.com/p/BwjkfVYH7tT/

Dari angle gambarnya seolah-olah jalur mrt nya di atas tanah ya...









https://www.instagram.com/p/BwoLgbsh4DO/

Terowongan menuju jalur bawah tanah









https://www.instagram.com/p/BwnnPZ4h2pX/

Melewati belantara ibukota









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwn7hWunWiE/


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*MRT JAKARTA - Lebak Bulus station rush hour - 1 minute time-lapse*


----------



## aim11086

^^is that the last station?


----------



## embassyofaudrey

^^ no, the last station is Bunderan HI (Underground), lebak bulus station is at the depot.


----------



## eurico

MRT Jakarta Lebak Bulus









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwy1GPCFAuz/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BwzAl3uF-7t/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BwyXmt1BUaf/


----------



## wwc234




----------



## EywaEywa

*MRT JAKARTA*














































Originally Posted by rilham2new


----------



## EywaEywa

*LRT JAKARTA*
















Originally Posted by *eurico*


----------



## EywaEywa

*BRT TRANSJAKARTA*























Originally Posted by sembilanbelas


----------



## ithacam37




----------



## ithacam37




----------



## hkskyline

* Transjakarta to add more double-deckers to serve tourists during holiday *
Jakarta Post _Excerpt_
Nov 29, 2019

Bracing for the upcoming festive season, city-owned bus operator PT Transjakarta is planning to operate more buses to take residents and tourists around the capital to visit attractions during the Christmas and New Year’s Eve holidays.

Transjakarta president director Agung Wicaksono said the company usually decreased the number of buses operating during holidays, but they had to accommodate people who wanted to visit tourist attractions across the capital. 

“The demand for double-decker buses usually reaches a peak during the holiday season,” Agung said as quoted by Antara news agency. 

Agung said more buses would be deployed to take passengers to Taman Mini Indonesia Indah cultural park in East Jakarta, Ragunan Zoo in South Jakarta and Ancol Dreamland Park in North Jakarta.

PT Transjakarta currently operates buses called Jakarta Explorers. The bus service, which was free of charge, was launched in 2014 and has since expanded to seven routes, which pass various tourist attractions in the city.

More : https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...deckers-to-serve-tourists-during-holiday.html


----------



## cis logos

The cost is higher than the 33 billion prepared for the new capital in Kalimantan.

*Indonesia Preps $40 Billion for a Metro to Rival Singapore’s*



> Indonesia is preparing to spend about $40 billion to extend Jakarta’s metro network, a bigger-than-expected outlay that’s poised to boost the country’s construction companies and reignite a rivalry between China and Japan over building the project.
> 
> The spending plan, detailed in an interview with the head of the operator of the capital’s subway, is part of President Joko Widodo’s ambitious roadmap to create a $7 trillion economy by 2045. While his administration has outlined a requirement to spend about $455 billion on infrastructure over the next five years, policy makers have until now revealed few specifics.
> 
> PT MRT Jakarta is currently selecting financiers to help fund the expansion, said William Sabandar, its president director. It’s seeking to add an additional six lines to the one that partially opened earlier this year, he said, which could rival Hong Kong and Singapore in terms of length. The decision to broadly extend the network may surprise some analysts who were expecting the operator to work only on completing the first line.
> 
> “We have a target of building 230 kilometers by 2030, that’s the masterplan,” Sabandar said in an interview in Jakarta. “We only have 16 kilometers right now, so the key is how we can do this in an accelerated way. We can no longer just build them one by one.”
> 
> Improving the country’s rail network is a crucial next step in Jokowi’s ambitions to develop the Southeast Asian country’s infrastructure, expediting the flow of goods and people and alleviating congestion, after he spent aggressively to build the toll road network in his first team.
> 
> ...


Possible planned routes, it could be finished in more than 20 years.


----------



## eurico

Cibubur LRT Station


----------



## wwc234




----------



## aegiscs




----------



## aegiscs




----------



## aegiscs

LRT Jabodebek's trainset test run at Cibubur - Cawang line


----------



## The Polwoman

Great to see! Trains are being tested, now it's:

- finishing the station constructions
- test driving

So they'll take one year for it, opening in 2021 or will they start free trials for Christmas 2020? Or will they wait until the trajectory northwest of Cawang will be completed too?

When finished, I can go to my step-aunt by rail transport at last!


----------



## In D'Business

Video showing artist impression of integration of Transjakarta BRT Corridor 13 Halte (Stop) CSW, and MRT Station ASEAN.




Seeing as both of these facilities are less than three years old, it's disappointing to see them both ripped up for this. Disappointing lack of forward thought and planning by DKI Jakarta, Transjakarta and MRT Jakarta.


----------



## eurico

LRT Dukuh Atas









https://www.instagram.com/p/B8KzQOgnw1a/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B8K9TfmHBm5/


----------



## aegiscs

LRT Jabodebek update progress as of January 2020


----------



## eurico

Jakarta's MRT


----------



## Ashis Mitra

After closure of the tram, which was a result of foolish citizens’ free traveling tendency. Many years they were was planning about monorail. But before the construction taking pace, the project was cancelled, and unfinished columns were stolen. I never heard such think.

Finally the Jakarta metro opened. Presently it has only one route. One thing is attracting me that the differently designed metro cars. The front design is exceptional, with belly lights are on top. I never saw such design in any metro system around the world.

This line is being extended northwards to Kota. It will be a very good extension, as there will be an interchange to suburban rail system. It will be opened in 2025.

The suburban train network is also very good and modern, with imported metro cars from Tokyo, and also some suburban trains from there and Yokohama. I also never heard such thing, that, a metro car is being used as a suburban train car in another country. Perhaps it is possible because Tokyo metro use overheard wire traction like conventional suburban train (which creates reciprocal service in Tokyo).

Finally I will say that those LRT means not Light Rail Transit, it means Light Rapid Transit, commonly known as light metro, like Istanbul, Singapore City, Guadalajara, Monterrey, Manila etc.


----------



## ajw373

Ashis Mitra said:


> After closure of the tram, which was a result of foolish citizens’ free traveling tendency. Many years they were was planning about monorail. But before the construction taking pace, the project was cancelled, and unfinished columns were stolen. I never heard such think.
> 
> Finally the Jakarta metro opened. Presently it has only one route. One thing is attracting me that the differently designed metro cars. The front design is exceptional, with belly lights are on top. I never saw such design in any metro system around the world.
> 
> This line is being extended northwards to Kota. It will be a very good extension, as there will be an interchange to suburban rail system. It will be opened in 2025.
> 
> The suburban train network is also very good and modern, with imported metro cars from Tokyo, and also some suburban trains from there and Yokohama. I also never heard such thing, that, a metro car is being used as a suburban train car in another country. Perhaps it is possible because Tokyo metro use overheard wire traction like conventional suburban train (which creates reciprocal service in Tokyo).
> 
> Finally I will say that those LRT means not Light Rail Transit, it means Light Rapid Transit, commonly known as light metro, like Istanbul, Singapore City, Guadalajara, Monterrey, Manila etc.


You really like to pigeon hole things too much. Terms such as suburban and metro mean vastly different things in different countries. 

If you have ever travelled on a suburban train in Jakarta you would know that they carry an awful lot of people even over longer difference. So an old Japanese “metro” train is perfect for it as they fit so many people standing. Nothing what so ever to do with whether the train has overhead power or not it’s all about the capacity. 

As for why then use old Japanese trains, the Japanese trains are very we maintained and have plenty of life left in them at a cheap cost so are perfect for poorer countries like Indonesia.


----------



## eurico

MRT Jakarta


----------



## gazart

*KRL Commuter Line (Greater Jakarta Commuter Train System)* 

*Jatinegara Station, East Jakarta*
- Service Lines : Cikarang Line & Blue Line -​The Jatinegara Station is being upgraded in order to support the separation program of inter-city and commuter rail lines. The entire program was initiated by the Ministry of Transportation (Id: Kemeterian Perhubungan) and is expected to be completed in early 2021.


----------



## aegiscs

LRT Jakarta Cabin View


----------



## gazart

*KRL Commuter Line (Greater Jakarta Commuter Train System)*
Urban life is slowing down in Greater Jakarta, the region hit hardest by COVID-19, after authorities imposed large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) in early April.

The outbreak has also largely reduced the number of Commuter Line passengers, but crowds of workers who cannot afford to work from home reportedly still crowd certain stations and trains during rush hour.

State-owned Commuter Line operator PT Kereta Commuter Indonesia (KCI) recorded an average of 190,000 passengers a day on the Bogor - Jakarta and Bekasi - Jakarta routes during the outbreak, a decrease of around 80 percent from around 950,000 passengers on normal days.

Since the epidemic hit Greater Jakarta, KCI has shortened its service hours to 6 a.m. to 6 p.m. and reduced the number of daily trips from 991 to 761. These trains were mostly empty almost every day before Ramadhan began on April 24, 2020.


----------



## eurico

LRT Jakarta


----------



## eurico

Blok M MRT Station


----------



## eurico

Underconstruction LRT Cawang- Dukuh Atas, part of LRT Jabodebek


----------



## eurico

The upcoming trainset of LRT Jabodebek


----------



## gazart

*LRT Jabodebek*
PT Adhi Karya (Persero) Tbk has continued construction of the Light Rail Transit (LRT) project in Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, Bekasi (Jabodebek), while following the COVID-19 preventive health protocol.

Regarding the progress of the LRT work, as of April 17, 2020, it had reached 72%, including at the intersections of Cross of service line I (Cawang - Cibubur), Cross of service line II (Cawang - Dukuh Atas) and Cross of service line III (Cawang - Bekasi Timur).


----------



## eurico

KRL Jakarta, the most extensive urban-suburbs electric railways in South East Asia....


----------



## Stuu

eurico said:


> The upcoming trainset of LRT Jabodebek


Why is it referred to as LRT? It looks like a proper metro


----------



## ratoru

Stuu said:


> Why is it referred to as LRT? It looks like a proper metro


It's more like the size of the car smaller than what Jakarta MRT has and what Jakarta Commuterline has. However the coverage service area could determine it as a metro system. It came from the national level governments, I don't know why they chose it instead.


----------



## eurico

The construction of Halim Station Kereta Cepat Indonesia China or Highspeed Rail of Indonesia China at Cawang, East Jakarta



The first stage of this highspeed rail project is 142,3 km from Jakarta to Bandung, Capital of West Java. This stasion also integrated with LRT Jabodebek.


----------



## hkskyline

MRT Jakarta back to normalcy, but with limited capacity


MRT Jakarta resumes normal operation starting Friday as the city administration has announced the start of the transition period for the gradual easing of its large-scale social restrictions (PSBB).




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## aegiscs

MRT Jakarta operation during Large-Scale Social Distancing last May 2020


----------



## hkskyline

Jakarta deploys free buses to reduce Commuter Line crowds


The capital has started offering free buses to shuttle commuters to five downtown stations following the crowding at stations and on trains that occurred when it started easing its COVID-19 restrictions in early June.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Balsen

This is LRT?!
Looks like full scale trainset. What are dimension?


----------



## liewzr88

Balsen said:


> This is LRT?!
> Looks like full scale trainset. What are dimension?


The specification is available on PT Inka's product list:


https://www.inka.co.id/product/view/77


----------



## ajw373

Balsen said:


> This is LRT?!
> Looks like full scale trainset. What are dimension?


It is, it is what many countries might call a metro system. 

Having lived in Jakarta I would guess that somewhere along the line something was lost in translation.


----------



## al-numbers

In Jakarta and Kuala Lumpur, systems like the above are called light rail because of how cheap and different they are from, say, trains.

That, and_ true_ metros in these cities are bigger and more expensive.


----------



## gazart

al-numbers said:


> In Jakarta and Kuala Lumpur, systems like the above are called light rail because of how cheap and different they are from, say, trains.
> 
> That, and_ true_ metros in these cities are bigger and more expensive.


True, what was intended in Jakarta was like that, the same as in Kuala Lumpur.
The difference is the cost for construction of facilities and infrastructure. LRT is low cost, heavy train/metro/MRT is high cost.
*____

LRT Jabodebek (Ministry of Transportation)*

*Harjamukti Station, East Jakarta*
- Service Lines : x -
June 10, 2020​








_Source: Satuan Kerja LRT Jabodebek_


----------



## nazrey

LRT is just lower cost for building it, but meanwhile the cost of journey ticket is just on par with heavy rail, heavy rail just can cater more passengers in a train only.


----------



## hkskyline

Commuter line sees surge in passengers as 'new normal' begins


Anticipating a surge in passengers on Monday, KCI operated 10 additional trips for trains from Tangerang, Banten, bringing the total to 98 trips per day from Tangerang Station to Duri Station and vice versa.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## aegiscs

Progress update of LRT Jabodebek July 2020


----------



## eurico

Underconstruction Rasuna LRT Station


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEBzZGyAIoH/


----------



## hkskyline

*MRT Jakarta to chop down 867 trees for phase 2 construction *
Jakarta Post _Excerpt_
Aug 19, 2020

Hundreds of trees on roadside green belts in Central Jakarta are to be cut down to make way for the phase 2 development of the MRT line, which is currently under way, the developer has said.

A total of 867 trees growing along Jl. MH Thamrin, the National Monument (Monas) complex and Jl. Museum will be relocated or replaced, PT MRT Jakarta construction director Silvia Halim said recently.

The process began last week and is expected to be finished within two months, said the official of the city-owned transportation company.

More : MRT Jakarta to chop down 867 trees for phase 2 construction


----------



## nazrey

Anies Ubah Rute LRT, Pemprov DKI: Sesuai Rencana Kemenhub


Pemprov DKI membuat rute agar bisa mengoptimalkan stasiun Manggarai.




www.suara.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Jakarta counts on private investors to expand MRT, LRT *
Nov 10, 2021
The Jakarta Post _Excerpt_

The Jakarta administration is counting on private funding to further develop the MRT and LRT railway projects as the city seeks to cut pressure on the pandemic-worn regional budget. 

Jakarta Capital Investment and One Stop Service (DPMPTSP) agency head Benni Aguscandra said on Tuesday that the city was seeking private-public partnerships to develop three projects worth Rp 84.6 trillion (US$5.93 billion). 

“It is hoped that the involvement of investors will help improve Jakarta’s fiscal standing,” he said.

This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Jakarta counts on private investors to expand MRT, LRT". Click to read: Jakarta counts on private investors to expand MRT, LRT.


----------



## eurico

LRT Jabodebek Section Bekasi-Cawang_Dukuh Atas Test Run 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CYkje8TPZLu/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CYflpm9Pjkg/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CYdRCbvPZ5y/


----------



## sarawatine

Does the LRT sure to start the operation on summer 2022?


----------



## eurico

sarawatine said:


> Does the LRT sure to start the operation on summer 2022?


so far everything is on track so hopefully this summer the lrt jabodebek is ready for full operational


----------



## gazart

*KAI Targets Jabodebek LRT to Become Operational in August 2022*









KAI targets Jabodebek LRT to become operational in August 2022 - ANTARA News


President Director of state-owned railway company PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI) Didiek Hartantyo has targeted the Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, Bekasi (Jabodebek) ...




en.antaranews.com




Jakarta (ANTARA) - President Director of state-owned railway company PT Kereta Api Indonesia (KAI) Didiek Hartantyo has targeted the Jakarta, Bogor, Depok, Bekasi (Jabodebek) light rail transit (LRT) to become operational from August 2022.

"The Jabodebek LRT is targeted to commence operations in August 2022, and later, become fully operational using the level 3 Grade of Automation (GoA) in late 2022," Hartantyo noted during a discussion on the operation of Jabodebek LRT here on Wednesday.

Hartantyo explained that the Jabodebek LRT will be operated by using the Communication-Based Train Control (CBTC) system with the level 3 Grade of Automation (GoA).

The CBTC system is a communication-based train operation, so that the system can operate trains and project the schedules automatically and also be controlled automatically from the operation control center.

Meanwhile, level 3 GoA is the level of automation of train operations wherein the operation is conducted automatically without the need for a driver, but operational officers are still required in the train for handling emergency conditions and serving customers.

"This is the first railway project in Indonesia with driverless operations considered to be the leading technology in the railway system signal sector," he stated.

According to Hartantyo, total investment in the project that was started since 2015 had so far reached Rp32.5 trillion.

Hartantyo noted that PT. KAI would apply the basic fare for the Jabodebek LRT of Rp15 thousand (1.04 US dollar) in its commercial operations.

The KAI general director expressed hope that the Jabodebek LRT would serve as an efficient and modern alternative means of public transportation for the community.

"It is hoped to be able to reduce traffic congestion, emissions, use of fuel, and save travel time. Moreover, it is hoped to encourage economic growth," he remarked.


----------



## gazart

*Will Operate In August 2022, Jabodebek LRT Serves Travel From 05.45 a.m.*









Will Operate In August 2022, Jabodebek LRT Serves Travel From 05.45 a.m.


The service hours are to meet customer needs in starting activities in the morning until late at night.




voi.id




JAKARTA - With only a few months left, the Jabodebek Light Rail Transit (LRT) train will start operating soon. The target is August 2022.

This assurance came from a statement by VP of Public Relations of KAI PT Kereta Api Indonesia (Persero) Joni Martinus. "We are targeting the Jabodebek LRT to operate in August 2022. Later it will serve passengers every day from 05.45 a.m. to 23.00 p.m.," Joni said in a statement quoted by _Antara_, Tuesday, February 8.

Joni said the service hours are to meet customer needs in starting activities in the morning until late at night.

"To serve the community and ensure the reliability of facilities and infrastructure as optimally as possible, KAI has prepared everything, including determining the operating hours of the Jabodebek LRT," Joni added.

He revealed that KAI will also carry out checks or maintenance after operating hours or periodically to ensure the safety of the Jabodebek LRT journey.

When operating, the headway or time between the Jabodebek LRT on 3 service lines is very short. The headway on service line 1 between Harjamukti - Cawang and service line 3 Jatimulya - Cawang is only 6 minutes, even service line 2 Cawang - Dukuh Atas is only 3 minutes. In short, the Jabodebek LRT headway is affected by the Communication-Based Train Control (CBTC) system used.
















_Photo: Agus Susanto_


----------



## eurico

Rasuna Said Station, Jabodebek LRT



















Source

__
http://instagr.am/p/CgESsojJMT4/


----------



## Soriehlam




----------



## Soriehlam




----------



## Zaz965

@eurico, @cis logos, why is Jakarta subway's expasion slow, lately?


----------



## cis logos

Zaz965 said:


> @eurico, @cis logos, why is Jakarta subway's expasion slow, lately?


LRT Jabodetabek will be opened in mid-2023 and will add 42.1 km of new lines. Though MRT is a bit slow.


----------



## Zaz965

@cis logos, why does LRT Jakarta have so short trains? they should be longer


----------



## In D'Business

Zaz965 said:


> @cis logos, why does LRT Jakarta have so short trains? they should be longer


Now I could be wrong, but I believe shorter trains with higher frequency might be the focus of the LRT project. After all, LRT = Light Rail Transit, 'lighter' infrastructure with smaller trains, like grade-separated trams/streetcars, somewhere in between urban buses and heavy rail. Of course it could just be phase 1, with later phases having longer trains...


----------



## cis logos

Zaz965 said:


> @cis logos, why does LRT Jakarta have so short trains? they should be longer


Well, because it's unfinished and not connected to the other rail-based public transport in Jakarta. It's a stump line of only 5.8 km. I'm reluctant to talk about politics but I think the real reason why the extension is delayed is because of political reasons. Though you can also blame covid for that.

Keep in mind that LRT Jakarta is different from LRT Jabodebek. They are built and developed by different agencies. LRT Jakarta is the responsibility of Jakarta provincial government while LRT Jabodebek is mostly under the responsibility of several ministries related to the central government.

The map below is the original plan for LRT Jakarta. The only operational line is a segment of 1st corridor (within an orange circle) that is also visible in Google Maps. It will be extended to reach Manggarai central station by the new governor who assumed office at the end of 2022. When it reaches Manggarai, passengers will flock to this line and the capacity will be expanded accordingly.








MRT, LRT Jabodebek, and KRL lines are not depicted on the map above.


----------

